# Playing guitar



## ekim68

Seems like a good place to share ideas and tips on playing the guitar. I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi, and nowadays Joe Satriani and Paul Gilbert....
On chords: My suggestion on playing chords is to start with a song you know, even a simple two chord song, and play it over and over until the strings don't rattle. 
On dexterity: I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers. (It helps to type a variety of letters to change the memory of your fingers.. )


----------



## valis

excellent idea for a thread.......so far I have accumulated a vast wealth of guitar expertise, all of it in the form of a guitar. After that, I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers.


Why not just play a Guitar A Lot


----------



## jimi

ekim68 said:


> I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi


I'm a bad, bad influence, just ask.......oh james marshall, never mind, carry on


----------



## ekim68

Noyb said:


> Why not just play a Guitar A Lot


Is that your ax Noyb? I have an acoustic and an electric. This is the model of my acoustic. 

http://www.martinguitar.com/guitars/choosing/guitars.php?p=m&m=000-15


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> Is that your ax Noyb?


No .. But I wish a could play one .. But been doing a lot of listening lately 
Dave says there's 3 thing to do to learn to Play a guitar ..
Practice .. Practice .. and Practice.


----------



## ekim68

jimi said:


> I'm a bad, bad influence, just ask.......oh james marshall, never mind, carry on


:up:


----------



## ekim68

Amazing what one guy and a drummer can do....


----------



## ekim68

Wow, 22 years ago, I wish I could have been there...:up: I love power guitar...

Eddie Van Halen


----------



## steppenwolf

just one tuning?


----------



## lotuseclat79

Two guitar CDs I highly recommend are:
1) Segovia - Canciones Populares - Eliot Fisk (Ref: Classical Guitarist) (Note: no link to audio available)
2) Saudacoes - Egberto Giamanti & son Alexandre (listen to Egberto Gismonti: Guitars That Dazzle) w/article and picture). Note: Egberto plays a 16 string guitar! and this is a 2-CD album.

For an Electronic Rock Guitar T-Shirt (playable/also kid's version) visit ThinkGeek.

-- Tom


----------



## ekim68

Here's Johnny....:up: 

Can you say notes?

The video is pretty good, watch his fingers and you can learn...:up:


----------



## valis

wow........rather surprised I'd not heard of him. After a bit of research, the stuff he did with Shakti just blows me away.....

thanks, Mike.......:up:


----------



## ekim68

He's been one of my favorites for a long time Tim. When he was with the Mahavishnu Orchestra and was playing with Jan Hammer and Billy Cobham and later Jean-Luc Ponty they could fill up the notes... :up: A couple of years ago he played in one of Eric Clapton's 'Guitar Concerts', I believe they made a live copy on DVD, he was still up to form and speed. He played with just two drummers and was fascinatingly ridiculous...


----------



## valis

I've heard of Jan Hammer, but the others, save Clapton, nada.......actually pleasantly surprised by this guy. Again, Mike, thanks for the link.....


----------



## ekim68

Filthy fast and yet clean

Yep, I'm an old rockin' guy...


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tim, I came across this while at the book store today. Looks pretty comprehensive....

http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guitar-Handbook-Comprehensive-Acoustic/dp/1847863914


----------



## ekim68

Guitar Crying


----------



## Noyb

I thought This was interesting


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Noyb, that's a keeper...:up:


----------



## Noyb

I have a buddy who used to play a Steel .. I ask him if he could do this .. He said No.
But, he's used a comb on a steel .. And it sounded like a Banjo.
I couldn't find anything like that on UTube.
I liked your Crying Guitar :up:


----------



## Noyb

And another … (In the something different category) .. The first video Here.
Somebody in the crowd requested that Phil play "Grasshopper" ..
The crowd acted like they knew what was coming .. I had no clue.
Never seen a guitar played this way.


----------



## ekim68

Nice job of tapping....:up: I probably posted this before, but here's a rock'n'roll tapper.....

SxpBXs6bOZ0[/MEDIA]


----------



## ekim68

Watching this right now....Man I love electric guitar...:up:

Satrianni


----------



## steppenwolf

how about Duane eddy?


----------



## mtzlplex




----------



## mtzlplex

Often overlooked in the realm of great electric guitar players, but always admired after you listen to him, and his old rock style. Leslie West of "Mountain" fame.


----------



## ekim68

Holy cow, what a bunch of notes....

Joanna Conner


----------



## MNG0304

Gotta say I do enjoy a good riff from a master...

East Bay Ray (Dead Kennedys live)

"Fast" Eddie Clarke (Motorhead, Interviewed while showing off actual guitar played in his prime)

Dave Meniketti (Y&T, warming up at a trade show on a new guitar)

Tommy Bolin (James Gang, Deep Purple, Solo; Live concert footage)


----------



## ekim68

Wild...

1989


----------



## ekim68

Reinhart

1939, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Captain Beefheart's 10 Commandments of Guitar Playing


----------



## Izme

I love to play my guitar in the absract..just invent with my 6 & 12 string..Then..grab some paper and fold complex Origame..then meditate..stretch..Range of motion...repeat tommorow

Perhaps I'll throw an oil painting or some CAR~tunes in the mix


----------



## Izme

This Beautiful soul searches within a guitar

As we do with all art

Express thyself via heart and tool

Such relaxing beauty in doing so

I'm entertwined in peace and harmony

Copyright><">2011


----------



## ekim68

You got that right Fish....What I like to do best is sit and just play whatever feels good. BTW I have a number of musings on YouTube if you're interested.


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> BTW I have a number of musings on YouTube ....What I like to do best is sit and just play whatever feels good...


What's the links ?? .. I'm not a Guitar player, But these guys impress me .. I think that's what they're doing.
I just wish my camcorder would record the sound as I hear it .. In Surround Sound.

If you're ever in my neck of the woods .. Bring your Guitar and let me know ..
I'll tell you were the gang is next .. There's usually a spare chair or they'll find one.

What do you think of this bunch of locals ??


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice concert Noyb...:up: Man I miss jamming...Most of my musician friends have moved on or passed away. At my age I could fit in with those guys pretty well... Here's a thing we did a few years back when I was playing in the old band.
The sound and video quality aren't the best, a digital camera, but our two fans were there....
The Old Guys

(If you do a search on YouTube for my user name you can see the 8 things I've put up. I wrote them all and played all of the guitar parts.. )


----------



## Noyb

There's several of these events a week within about a half hours drive .. They're all free.
This almost make me cry .. But Lonnie's Music Barn is shut down till further notice.
All the instruments you see hanging on the walls are not for display ... 
They're tuned and ready for playing by anyone who wants to.
This was a private event I was invited to.


----------



## ekim68

I've learned the flute part on the guitar, and now my grandkids and I are gonna make something of this as a trio..

Here

I'll get back when it works out...:up:


----------



## pyritechips

Man, if you get flute passage down on guitar I HAVE to hear it! 

I got my tax return cash but circumstances dictate that I can't buy my base this year.


----------



## valis

just got the korg ga-40; should see some progress soon.


----------



## ekim68

I have a GA-30 and it goes with me everywhere. The ear ain't what it used to be... (BTW, I'm kicking around a latino number I made up and I have the drums, bass, and rhythm all laid out on the studio machine. I'm trying to stick the lead in, but good grief, I may have made it too fast.. )


----------



## valis

my problem was that the ga-40 can handle 7-string guitars, and mine was so far out of whack that it was spitting out '7b' for the E string; had NO clue what the heck 7b was meant to be. 

got it noodled out, however.


----------



## little den

Haven't been to this forum in a looooong time, but really glad to see threads like this now!!!!!

Loving the influences mentioned! They're all awesome!

I figured I'd show this amazing piece of work. It's called Airtap


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks little den....:up: Talk about magic fingers...


----------



## ekim68

And who could forget John?


----------



## ekim68

So you wanna play bass....

Victor


----------



## ekim68

Oh my goodness, what I'm listening to...

Electric


----------



## ekim68

Some slower Satrianni....

Joe


----------



## SlackAli

ekim68 said:


> Hey Tim, I came across this while at the book store today. Looks pretty comprehensive....
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Definitive-Guitar-Handbook-Comprehensive-Acoustic/dp/1847863914


I've had this for a while, although I didn't recognise it initially. My 2004 UK edition was called Totally Guitar, and has a picture of a gorgeous green PRS on the dustcover. Excellent book, especially for drooling over priceless classics. Highly recommended, although the lesson section, which is divided by playing styles/genres, can be a bit confusing, and the exercises can progress rather too quickly from the basic to the difficult (except in the Classical section where they range from the basic to the virtually impossible). Plus there's no section on Flamenco playing.... And it's huge and weighs about 3 kilos.


----------



## Noyb

Just a short Video I shot last night ...
I wonder what this 15 year old will be like in a few years .. Maybe we can teach him to Smile


----------



## valis

may get a kick out of this guy, Noyb:


----------



## Noyb

TX .. I did ... Did I see him crack a quick (~3 milliseconds) smile


----------



## valis

maybe......

that kid is flat out awesome. I've seen some shots where he's playing a guitar easily bigger than he was (not a big guitar, he was just that young) and still eclipsing some rather talented adults I've seen play. 

No substitute for a prodigy, I reckon.


----------



## Noyb

Near the end of This Movie (~3:00)  Watch the Pick ..
What kind of picking technique would you call this ???  Or is it just Haunted ??
Anyone know where it disappears to ??


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was nice Noyb :up:...I miss jams like that....(Most of my jam friends are gone now..) But, I'm still doing a little jam blues on my own, and my computer studio...

Lower Register


----------



## Noyb

Somebody told me that the pick probably had "gorilla snot" on it .. So it sticks to the fingers (or palm)
I don't know if that would help with the disappearing act or not .. I'll have to ask him the next time I see him.

It did look like his finger/thumb separated many times while holding the Pick .. and it stayed in Mid Air ??


----------



## ekim68

I like Electric Guitars


----------



## ekim68

Check this out for an acoustic guitar....I didn't know there were that many quick notes...

30 years ago


----------



## ekim68

My three favorite electric players at this time.....

Jumpin' Jack Flash


----------



## ekim68

My best Blues Riff....

Coffee Blues


----------



## valis

verra nice-a, mike......


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tim, I'm still gonna put some basic lessons up on YouTube....I lost the music for a few months but it's coming back...:up:


----------



## valis

that will come in handy.....thanks, Mike.....


----------



## ekim68

I have to tell you that my Guitar fits me best...:up: I went over to the Studio yesterday and played some music with my friends, and although their instruments are really good, (A Strat and an Acoustic Fender) my little guitar plays my best stuff...:up: I've determined that with my sliding motion up and down the scales, I wear at the frets until they're rounded and make sliding up and down easier, serve me best on my old guitar, and their Guitars are used to playing chords and don't round off... There I go again taking shortcuts, but that's just me.....


----------



## WendyM

Hey, I have a guitar question ... I have a 1942 Martin 00-18 that's not the cleanest it's ever been in its life. Any ideas what I should use to clean it? I'm wary of using standard guitar cleaning kits and I've seen the best thing is just a damp cloth, but I don't know whether that's actually true. Mike, I saw somewhere in this thread that you have a Martin. Help?


----------



## valis

wow, Wendy, where on earth did you track that down? Probably worth a pretty penny as well.......


----------



## ekim68

Wow, a 1942 00-18......:up: Classic and I'd love to see a picture of it... I've had several guitars over the years and my latest is a Martin 000-15 and it has the purest sounds, for me, with chords and individual notes. I've always used rubbing alcohol and a fine cloth for cleaning the strings. And for the body I use a diluted glass cleaner, like Windex. After cleaning with that I wipe it down again with just water on a fine cloth. Do you play much Wendy? (As an aside I used to have a Yamaha FG-150 that went swimming with me in the Colorado River many many years ago and it lasted another 25 years..)


----------



## valis

I would imagine that there are shops as well that will deal with restorations of antique guitars. I found one that refurbished my grand-dad's golf clubs; got a couple hanging on the wall in my office.


----------



## ekim68

I'll try to get a picture of my guitar up tomorrow, if my Grandson will help me because almost every picture I take is blurry...(Even with the camera that's not supposed to blur...)


----------



## WendyM

valis said:


> wow, Wendy, where on earth did you track that down? Probably worth a pretty penny as well.......


Tracked it down in my dad's hands.  He played all the time when I was a kid and it was worth a lot then. Worth more now, obviously. But even though it was valuable, it was his only guitar and he played it and lent it to friends and let us kids play it and such because guitars are for playing, not looking at. He died about 10 years ago, so for me, it has way more sentimental value than monetary value. Now if it were a pre-war Martin, I might be changing my tune, no pun intended. 



ekim said:


> Classic and I'd love to see a picture of it


I'll take one and post it. I can probably find at least one of my dad playing it too. I'll see what I can dig up the next time I'm at my mom's.



ekim said:


> my latest is a Martin 000-15 and it has the purest sounds, for me, with chords and individual notes.


I was shocked when I pulled it out of the case recently. It hasn't been played in probably 15 years - only strummed a few times since then - and it's still completely in tune and sounds as good as ever.



ekim said:


> I've always used rubbing alcohol and a fine cloth for cleaning the strings. And for the body I use a diluted glass cleaner, like Windex. After cleaning with that I wipe it down again with just water on a fine cloth.


Great, thanks for the advice Mike! :up:



ekim said:


> Do you play much Wendy?


Not a lick. I should have learned from my dad but I was too dumb to realize the opportunity I was missing.



ekim said:


> As an aside I used to have a Yamaha FG-150 that went swimming with me in the Colorado River many many years ago and it lasted another 25 years.


This Martin fell in a campfire once. It doesn't seem to remember. 



Tim said:


> I would imagine that there are shops as well that will deal with restorations of antique guitars. I found one that refurbished my grand-dad's golf clubs; got a couple hanging on the wall in my office.


I'd love to have it refurbished and get a clear case for it and display it, but I'm terrified to hand it over to someone. It's pretty scratched and has a small hole ...crack ... whatever ... and it'd be great to restore it. But I don't trust anyone enough to do it.



Mike said:


> I'll try to get a picture of my guitar up tomorrow, if my Grandson will help me because almost every picture I take is blurry...(Even with the camera that's not supposed to blur...)


:up: I'd love to see it.

Thanks for the comments guys. Sorry it took me so long to answer, but I forgot I posted this.


----------



## ekim68

Well I got a picture of my guitar and it's a smaller box than a D series but it puts out good sounds..Even in the lower registers it rings....

And, here is something it did a few years back....

River Path


----------



## valis

awesome pic, Mike.....what year is that? Looks to be in great shape.


----------



## valis

Wendy, I totally understand the reasoning for not wanting to hand it over..... my grand-dad (the one my son is named after) gave me his golf clubs he got after WW _one_. I've got two of them hanging on my wall in my office, but did the restoration myself. Reckoned it was worth it to learn it for him after all he had done for _moi_.


----------



## WendyM

Ok, finally managed to pilfer a photo from my mom's house. Sorry for the picture quality, but it's the best one I could find. Things to note:


This picture is from about 1975, since that baby is me.
Yes, the baby on the ground, apparently in close proximity to a camp fire.
Yes, the baby whose brother is in easy passing distance of that jug of wine. That's right, I said jug.
My mother had a penchant for cutting up pictures to make collages, thus making them entirely unusable for any future purpose. I blame the jug of wine.

But how about the guitar?  I'll post a current picture after I clean it up some.


----------



## ekim68

Classic Wendy, and you're so cute.... (And the guitar part is cool, good picture of that, reminds me of my Yamaha F150 ...)  And it looks like a Martin 000 series...(Which was a smaller box size..)


----------



## WendyM

ekim68 said:


> Classic Wendy, and you're so cute....


Lol, thanks. Judging by that picture, it's a wonder I made it out alive. 



> And it looks like a Martin 000 series...(Which was a smaller box size..)


Model number inside says 00-18. I tried to get a picture of it, but my camera isn't smart enough to know what I'm trying to get. Couldn't be operator error! Maybe you can make it out.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the pictures Wendy...I grew up with a couple of friends who had that model and those things just boomed for their size...:up: Sounded electric-like in regular size room....


----------



## ekim68

My latest experiment with one take on my Guitar and a slide show of our local Owens Rose Gardens... I named it Broken Song...

Broken Song


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> My latest experiment with one take on my Guitar and a slide show of our local Owens Rose Gardens... I named it Broken Song...
> 
> Broken Song


:up:


----------



## poochee

Ekim, are you familiar with Joe Bonamassa? He is a blues/rock guitarist. I watched him on PBS last night and really enjoyed it.


----------



## ekim68

Yep poochee, I've heard some of his stuff and I like it. Not bad for a young guy....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Yep poochee, I've heard some of his stuff and I like it. Not bad for a young guy....


I kinda figured you knew of him.


----------



## ekim68

However, I have to tell you that he is more Voice than Guitar....But a very good Blues Voice....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> However, I have to tell you that he is more Voice than Guitar....But a very good Blues Voice....


Also, lots of drama.


----------



## Noyb

Just a picture I took last night ...
Has anyone ever seen the wear and tear that excessive guitar playing (vibrations) can cause to the grill cloth on an amp ???


----------



## ekim68

Gosh that brings back memories Noyb...Not the same Amp but when I was in bands in my very distant past, we had one that looked like that...I remember reading an interview with Eric Clapton when he was much younger and complained about Hearing Loss for days after the Cream Concerts....I believe that was when VOX was King....


----------



## Noyb

This is a repeat picture ... 
But I'm still wondering what went first ... His Hearing, the grill cloth on the Amp or the finish on the Rickenbacker 

And one never knows when Dave will reach in the back of the amp and pull out a Wig


----------



## ekim68

Another one coming from one of the greatest....

Jimi Hendrix's Experimental Turn on 'People, Hell and Angels'



> On March 5th, a collection of 12 previously unreleased recordings by Jimi Hendrix will see the light. People, Hell and Angels follows Hendrix in 1968 and 1969 as he works on material apart from the Jimi Hendrix Experience and suggests new, experimental directions.


----------



## ekim68

As I sit here playing my guitar, I'm reminded of the longevity of the battery in my KORG GA-30 tuner.  I've had it eight years now...Not trying to make an endorsement, but it's an old but accurate friend these days...:up:


----------



## Phantom010

This is an old thread, but since you've just revived it, I thought I would share my personal preferences. 

I'm mostly a blues/rock guitar fan. One of my favorites nowadays is Kenny Wayne Shepherd.

Here he is playing an old style blues song. (The first minute is only an intro...)






Here he is with a different style:






And this is an insane guitar solo!






Also a fan of Stevie Ray Vaughan, Buddy Guy, Eric Clapton, Ritchie Blackmore, Joe Bonamassa, Carlos Santana, Alex Lifeson, Jimmy Page, Jimi Hendrix, Rik Emmet... To name a few.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks Phantom for the introduction to Kenny...:up: I had not heard of him until now and he's very good....


----------



## Phantom010

The guy is "completely self taught"! He was greatly influenced by Stevie Ray Vaughan, whom he met at a concert when he was only 7. He started playing guitar 6 months after that. He's married to Mel Gibson's eldest daughter, Hannah.


----------



## Phantom010

I used to be a great fan of Canadian hard rock band Triumph when I was in college. Rik Emmet is still, IMO, one of the best guitarists out there. Very versatile. Excellent with both classic or electric guitars. I've seen him with Triumph (hard rock) and as a solo artist (jazzy). He used to regularly write articles in Guitar Player magazine.

Classic here:






Electric (bluesy instrumental):


----------



## ekim68

Not promoting this, but it's looks cool and apparently plays well...

Oil Can Guitars


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Not promoting this, but it's looks cool and apparently plays well...
> 
> Oil Can Guitars


Neat!


----------



## valis

here ya go, Mike....http://www.coinguitarpicks.com/


----------



## Phantom010

ekim68 said:


> Not promoting this, but it's looks cool and apparently plays well...
> 
> Oil Can Guitars


I won't look at my oil cans the same way anymore...


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Tim, those look cool. As an aside, when I was much younger I used to go through picks like crazy. Sometimes three or four in a Jam. Nowadays, and I still play every day, I've used the same pick for years....Lighter touch I suppose but at least I'm out standing in my field....


----------



## valis

wow.....same pick for YEARS? Didn't know that was possible.

Regardless, apparently a quarter will give awesome resonance; problem is, the ridges chew through strings. So some enterprising soul made some picks from old coins. Excellent idea, IMO.


----------



## ekim68

OK Class, I want you to do this once a day, three days a week....

Paul Gilbert


----------



## valis

tried it, fingers fell off and skittered under the fridge.


----------



## ekim68

New Lesson....

Joe Satriani


----------



## valis

nice.......was playing him the other night.

on the radio; not the GEEtar.


----------



## ekim68

I've probably mentioned this before but my best new friend, and old friend, is my Korg tuner....:up: I truly hear the tones differently than Korg, but it keeps me on the straight.... Gonna use it again right now....

Tonight's lesson from ekim:


> Keep it in tune


....And play often....


----------



## steppenwolf

ekim68 said:


> Seems like a good place to share ideas and tips on playing the guitar. I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi, and nowadays Joe Satriani and Paul Gilbert....
> On chords: My suggestion on playing chords is to start with a song you know, even a simple two chord song, and play it over and over until the strings don't rattle.
> On dexterity: I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers. (It helps to type a variety of letters to change the memory of your fingers.. )


or an old leading edge keyboard?or a piano keyboard?

i was watching an Esteban vhs tape-hes good


----------



## colorsflashn

I had the opportunity to see Kenny Wayne at a show with Robin Trower and Trampled Under Foot. It was an awesome night of music.

A couple of blues/rock players I recently came across: Wes Jeans and Albert Castiglia.


----------



## Phantom010

colorsflashn said:


> I had the opportunity to see Kenny Wayne at a show with Robin Trower and Trampled Under Foot. It was an awesome night of music.
> 
> A couple of blues/rock players I recently came across: Wes Jeans and Albert Castiglia.


Kenny! :up:


----------



## ekim68

A question from this guitar fan.....I'm thinking of setting something up for jamming with a friend or two on line...I have a couple of things in mind but I'd like to hear if anyone else has tried this and/or other suggestions...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Pay Attention Lesson

Guitar Fretboard....


----------



## ekim68

More from Jimi

I like the fact that he kept the tape running so we could hear more...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Oh wow, a good night tonight....:up: I'm playing an Am blues kind of thing sliding to Dm and Em with a seventh on the back end of the Em, and it slides back perfectly with the Am...


----------



## ekim68

Well I set my own World Record tonight when I changed my strings on my guitar.....I didn't get poked by one string, nope, not a one....:up: Who says you can't teach an old ekim new tricks?....


----------



## ekim68

Tapping Lesson


----------



## ekim68

Power Guitar


----------



## valis

satriani.....love that dude......


----------



## ekim68

And don't forget This Guy


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I'm bringing this back again because of the Magic that a Guitar can create....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

A Long But Good Thing

Beyond Guitar and into Keyboard and Percussion...Well done....And Almost Classic being from forty years ago...


----------



## ekim68

Classic


----------



## ekim68

And don't forget this 1988 Classic....

Cliffs of Dover


----------



## ekim68

Geez, just learned something new that was before my eyes and fingers and didn't see it until now....I've played octaves with the G and A and D strings on the seventh fret concurrently with the string above, but only now discovered that the B string was an octave on the eighth fret played concurrently with the G string...Good grief, learn something new every day, eh?  Gonna have fun experimenting....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Cruising through some Django Reinhardt right now....


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Geez, just learned something new that was before my eyes and fingers and didn't see it until now....I've played octaves with the G and A and D strings on the seventh fret concurrently with the string above, but only now discovered that the *B string *was an octave on the eighth fret played concurrently with the G string...Good grief, learn something new every day, eh?  Gonna have fun experimenting....:up:


I'm a bass player. I don't have a B string! 

But I am trying to get Van Morrison's Wild Nights bass line down. Correction: I know it, but holy moly! I lost the speed!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks Jim....I'd forgotten about how dynamic he was....And he's one of my wife's favorites so naturally I'll share this video with her...:up: But about that missing B String.... And I should have known since I started in an Electric Band playing the Bass... (BTW, don't worry about the speed, just play it often and the speed picks up... )


----------



## pyritechips

Thanks Mike. Another bass line that's fast is Led Zep's _Ramble on_. I love the story line - and the bass line but if you don't have arms of steel you aren't going to ace it!



> And he's one of my wife's favorites


Tell her that she is one classy lady!


----------



## ekim68

pyritechips said:


> Tell her that she is one classy lady!


I'll pass that on....


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> A question from this guitar fan....*.I'm thinking of setting something up for jamming with a friend or two on line*...I have a couple of things in mind but I'd like to hear if anyone else has tried this and/or other suggestions...:up:


I missed this one. I have no idea how to jam online but if you figure out how I can add a bass line if you wish. :up: I can do a rocky/bluesy kind of thing. (I can also do Jimi's _Machinegun_ to perfection!  )


----------



## ekim68

I'm actually working on replacing my studio machine in about three months and I've just re-networked everything in my office/studio so I'll keep you up to date on some things.... I'm looking at several different pieces of software so it might be a Go this Fall....


----------



## pyritechips

Great! I will remember to keep my B string in tune!


----------



## ekim68

Right on, however I lost my fine-tuning a while back and thank goodness for Korg....


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Right on, however I lost my fine-tuning a while back and thank goodness for Korg....


I always tuned my guitar by octaves, or plucking A on the E string at the same time as open A string. you get a "whah-whah-whah..." if it's out of tune or a "whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah..." if in tune.

But fortunately my Fender has a built in tuner (Fishman) so I can play stupid and crank the machine heads back and forth until I get a centre green light!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, your killer axe has a built-in tuner? Who would have thunk, I guess my age is starting to show a bit so I'll back out historically....


----------



## pyritechips

Take a look. It's hard to tell but that is a glowing "E" with a red arrow to the left, meaning that it is a bit flat. Green to the top is true and red to the right is too sharp.

And there you are. (only cheaters use 5 string basses!  )


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that's nice...:up: In a way it reminds me of a friend of mine back in the 1970's who was a piano tuner... Back then he had a tool kit with some large tools...


----------



## pyritechips

Haha! My only tool is a 9 volt battery. I also use my fingers so I don't even need a pick. 

But since I don't have an amp I have yet to hear what it sounds like out of speakers. I know the acoustic tone is rich. I just want to hear it LOUD!


----------



## ekim68

A nice flash of the past....

Django Reinhardt - Honeysuckle Rose


----------



## Noyb

Maybe Ya'll will find this interesting and not so far back in the past … 
The first guitar player in the Video is playing his home made guitar (not a kit) ... Thru a new Weber Tube Amp and Speaker .. (that came in kit form)
I wish I had better mics in my camera


----------



## ekim68

Hey Noyb, do these jams still happen?


----------



## Noyb

Yes .. But thanks to some hateful troublemakers ... I no longer video them all.
They really weren't worth my effort anyway.

Here's the Best One .. Most fun.
Not Many like a Smokey Bar environment .. But It's worth going to even if I have to Burn my clothes when I get home ... 
The America Legion was in trouble until this bunch started Jamming there.
Just never know who (what talent) will walk in carrying an instrument 
It's tonight .. I'll take my camera in case there's something different.
Checkout the Dueling Fiddles .. Nephew and Uncle

And once a month we go to a Cowboy Church.

Is it only Kokomo where Jams like this happen ???


----------



## ekim68

My Man of Power


----------



## ekim68

Well I just got done playing the melody line of the Lord of the Rings in a lower scale and I have to tell you I like it better...:up:


----------



## ekim68

And don't forget the guys playing the Little Guitars, eh? 

Going To California


----------



## ekim68

Ok, this is cool... Just found it....

Les Paul & Chet Atkins


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Ok, this is cool... Just found it....
> 
> Les Paul & Chet Atkins


can't believe I didn't know that existed.....:up:

thanks, Mike......


----------



## ekim68

Here's another one Tim...I thank the Digital Gods for transforming Film....:up:

Barney Kessel and Herb Ellis and Charlie Byrd Medley


----------



## ekim68

Come on you guitar players... paul gilbert tapping lesson


----------



## ekim68

And who could forget these Guys? 

Al, John, Paco


----------



## ekim68

So you want to learn Guitar, eh? 

Joe Satriani - "Always with me, always with you" (Live in Paris)


----------



## valis

love that song.......had it in our wedding.......


----------



## ekim68

Believe it or don't Tim, but I've played and sung at seven different weddings...


----------



## valis

Oh, I totally believe it, Mike....you would have been totally welcome at mine as well.


----------



## Noyb

Can anyone recommend a mp3 to Chord Finder Program .. _Preferably free ??_
I have some picker buddies asking me


----------



## ekim68

Do you mean software to show chords and melody lines as a song is playing?


----------



## Noyb

Chords as the song is playing would work ... and they may want a paper printout
I've been toying with Chord Pickout ... I'm wondering if there's one with a better printout


----------



## ekim68

I have something like that on my studio software and it prints out. However I did some checking, a long time ago, on similar software and I'll see if I can find them...


----------



## ekim68

Hey Noyb, check this out. It's not free and for right now it's only for Mac stuff, but it's cool in that you can pull a song into the App and as it plays, it shows the register and the chords. And if you're having trouble following along with the song, it allows you to slow it down to learn it...

Capo


----------



## ekim68

My latest favorite....

John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> Hey Noyb, check this out. It's not free and for right now it's only for Mac stuff...


I don't know any Mac users but that if that works on an iPad, I may know some who might try it ... I'll pass the word.
Would This be useful ??


----------



## ekim68

Clever....


----------



## Noyb

Have you checked your Guitar lately


----------



## ekim68

Now that's funny Noyb.... I've actually been known to do that when drinking certain beverages...


----------



## Noyb

The Bottom Guitar didn't catch what I was trying to tell him last week and I didn't push it.
At the Jam last night .. I showed him the picture and asked if he wanted to Attend or Teach.
Now .. He got it


----------



## ekim68

After all this time I just learned something new.... When I sing I have to use a pick because otherwise my fingers get shredded.....


----------



## ekim68

Spain


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Spain


----------



## ekim68

This again because it's a treasure....

John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This again because it's a treasure....
> 
> John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## ekim68

Did you actually listen to it poochee?


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Did you actually listen to it poochee?


Yep, I listened to half of it. Very talented. I like guitar music.


----------



## Noyb

Santa dropped in at our Jam last night, I didn't know he could Pick 
We also had a newcomer drop in a little late, I think he may have had a few lessons.


----------



## ekim68

Cool, nice Jay...:up:


----------



## Noyb

I hope Im not boring your audience 
But I feel that Im lucky enough to live in a town where we have a Cowboy Church once a month.
The Kokomo Cowboy Church gang and I wish Ya'll a Very Merry Christmas .
And if you have an hour and 45 minutes to spare, Here's this years Christmas Special.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the Cowboy Christmas. That was cool... Looks like a fun community. As an aside, before my best friend passed away we used to play the senior centers and community centers in town with Christmas music. I sure miss those days......As another aside, we got together about ten years ago and made our own Christmas CD. Here...


----------



## ekim68

Bringing in the New Year with John, yet again....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## valis

Heyya Mike, check this out:

http://shine.yahoo.com/author-blog-posts/step-aside-eddie-van-halen-11-old-guitar-212300189.html


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks Tim, he's impressive....


----------



## valis

at 11? jeeze, wonder what he's going to be like in 20?


----------



## ekim68

Do you remember Shuggie Otis? He was impressive as a child also, although I think he was 13 when he started recording..


----------



## valis

Nope, I'd never heard of him before.....think I will tonight, however....thanks, Mike.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well I was wrong and he was 15 at the time but some nice blues...

Al Kooper - Shuggie's Shuffle


----------



## ekim68

And let's not forget about these Guys....

George Benson & Earl Klugh - Mount Airy Road (live, 1988)


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And let's not forget about these Guys....
> 
> George Benson & Earl Klugh - Mount Airy Road (live, 1988)


Two of my favorites.


----------



## Noyb

We had a good Jam last night and I got carried away with my camera.
This is a 1 hour video ... So get some refreshments, kick back and I hope you enjoy our Jam as much as we do.

The pickers in the Red and Green shirts are 2 brothers from a family of 7 kids.
As I've been told, When their Dad would leave for work, He would tell the kids that NO ONE was to touch his guitar.
It's too bad we can't get all 7 of them together at the same time.
Do you think maybe Dad had a Plan ???

The Banjo is only 14 years old and has been playing for less than a year so far.
His Voice is still changing .. Sometimes while he's singing


----------



## ekim68

Hey Jay, finally had a chance to watch the show. Well done and have you thought about making CD's or DVD's to hand out to the fans?


----------



## hewee

Good one Jay.

Try this with a tractor.


----------



## Noyb

Sometimes I make DVDs .. I made 4 for that Jam for those who do not have Internet
Anytime we get 2 or more of the Nixon family, it gets special.
The Cowboy Church always gets several DVDs made for their memorabilia and those who cannot attend
Sometimes I get fancy and print covers for the jewel cases and inkjet on the DVD.
Are you and your viewers interested in Bluegrass ??


----------



## valis

always are.......I told you about my buddy (whom you are always making the Tiki stuff for) and his music site, mind if I forward him that link?


----------



## Noyb

Due to Copyright laws .. These must be only available to Friends and Family and only played on homestyle equipment
I can't find any restrictions on the number of friends and family one can have in the US copyright laws and I figure a computer is Homestyle 
Keep it Private and in the Friends & Family .... I figure Ya'll are my TSG friends.
We may be growing alot of Bluegrass in the area soon


----------



## ekim68

I understand your concern about Copyright issues. That's why I write (mostly) my own stuff....


----------



## hewee

I like Bluegrass so thanks.


----------



## ekim68

Well I've decided that this is my year to record those strange sounds in my head, mainly because I've upgraded some equipment and because my skin is wearing thin... (It's an age thing, eh?  ) this is a draft and I expect the next to be more confused...


----------



## hewee

They were good sounds in your head.


----------



## ekim68

A Big Holy Cow to this Solo....

John Petrucci Glasgow Kiss G3 NYC


----------



## valis

whoa.....awake now, tell you what.


----------



## ekim68

Holy jumpin' up and down.... Making me feel Young tonight....

STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN " VOODOO CHILE..


----------



## valis

I can dig that.....

Thanks, Mike.....

this is from a buddy of mine's site....easily in my top 10 songs all time/all genre, just based on lyrics, but having ol' NY up there (your post about feeling Young made me remember it) just makes it all the better.

http://thefalconsnest.wordpress.com...rren-zevon-and-neil-young-splendid-isolation/

man, I miss Warren.


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the link Tim. I'm almost happy with my new rig and in about a month I'm gonna dump a load of home movies..  On YouTube that is, if they let me...


----------



## valis

awesome Mike.....can't wait to watch. :up:


----------



## ekim68

I Can't Sleep At Night


----------



## ekim68

Oh My....

Les Paul & Mary Ford- Live Medley


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just came across this...

Charlie Christian - solo flight


----------



## ekim68

Prepare your Heart....

Paul Gilbert


----------



## ekim68

Well it finally happened, my old guitar pick wore out and I lost my grip on it....I've been using it for about ten years now...Kind of like losing an old friend....Oh well, I guess I'll find out what's on the Market these days....


----------



## Noyb

Help, This'll bug me till I find out .... What's the name of this song ???
*Edit* "Honky Tonk"


----------



## ekim68

Melissa, classic Dickey Betts


----------



## ekim68

Holy Jumpin' Up and Down Martha.. Just found this Gem

I always thought that Duane was only a Slide player, but, Nope...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Classic....:up:

Chet Atkins, Leo Kottke and Doc Watson


----------



## ekim68

In tribute to one of my favorite players....

Flamenco Giant Paco de Lucia Dead at 66

And here's a Tune he plays with Al and John...


----------



## Noyb

Heres 2 Guitars that dont normally set where I can get a clean video of them together.
Everybody has been wanting a video of one of them that isn't normally playing where I can video him ... Can you figure out who ???


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In tribute to one of my favorite players....
> 
> Flamenco Giant Paco de Lucia Dead at 66
> 
> And here's a Tune he plays with Al and John...


One of my favorite types of music.


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now...

Joe Satriani - Summer Song


----------



## ekim68

Can't forget John


----------



## poochee

Hi Ekim, watched a great show on PBS last week. "The Dukes of September." Bet you are familiar with them. Donald Fagan, Michael Mc Donald and Boz Scaggs. I'm a fan of Boz.


----------



## ekim68

Yep, I'm familiar with them poochee. I grew up with them and I suspect that they're getting as grey as I am....

One of these days I'll post some of my latest impromptu practices...


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Yep, I'm familiar with them poochee. *I grew up with them and I suspect that they're getting as grey as I am*....
> 
> One of these days I'll post some of my latest impromptu practices...


They are! Still talented.


----------



## ekim68

Local Stuff


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Local Stuff


----------



## Izme

I love stuff like this bud! Thanks for posting it!


----------



## ekim68

D Thing


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> D Thing


Very nice!


----------



## ekim68

Better than Coffee.....

Paul Gilbert


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Better than Coffee.....
> 
> Paul Gilbert


Nimble fingers.


----------



## ekim68

Missing you Jeff...

Jeff Healey - As the Years Go Passing By


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Missing you Jeff...
> 
> Jeff Healey - As the Years Go Passing By


Great blues musician. Sad he died so young.


----------



## ekim68

Hey, you wanna dance? 

Robert Randolph & The Family Band - Run For Your Life


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Hey, you wanna dance?
> 
> Robert Randolph & The Family Band - Run For Your Life


Wow! First time I have heard of him! Thanks for the introduction.


----------



## Noyb

Just a Local Jam .. 
Two different rooms (groups) in the same building .... There was some Bluegrassing in a third room but I didn't get there.


----------



## ekim68

I happen to think that YouTube is one of the best innovations as of late....


----------



## ekim68

And we can't forget Pat....


----------



## Noyb

I was at a Jam last night, and some Bluegrass kept spouting


----------



## ekim68

Can't forget this guy....

Dave Beegle - Breaking Through The Clouds


----------



## ekim68

Purple Am


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

Talk about Guitar.....

John McLaughlin Trio


----------



## ekim68

Tribute to a Brother....

Looking back


----------



## ekim68

FretPen puts pickin' practice in your pocket



> As fans of old delta blues will already know, even two or three strings on a guitar can be too many when belting out soulful music on a guitar-like instrument. Rather than changing the pitch of a long piece of tuned wire with a glass bottle or steel blade though, the FretPen uses technology to offer players three full octaves from just three frets on a real wood neck and a companion iPhone app. Oh, and it's also a pen.


----------



## ekim68

Hey Tim, my Son-in-law brought over his fancy VOX amp....I have a new toy.... I've gotta get some new strings for the old electric, but I have a couple of things in mind....


----------



## Noyb

A little Bluegrass Jam this weekend.


----------



## ekim68

I didn't know so many notes existed on the guitar...

Remember Shakti


----------



## ekim68

An older look at Wishbone Ash....

Wishbone Ash - The Pilgrim


----------



## ekim68

Relaxing with some John Petrucci just now...


----------



## ekim68

The Other Guitar.....

Stanley Clarke& Marcus Miller&Victor Wooten live Vienne France


----------



## ekim68

History is Art....

Steely Dan 《Do It Again》


----------



## ekim68

Fender releases limited edition reclaimed wood guitars



> No matter how good the tone of modern materials such as Flaxwood and Arium are claimed to be, some players will simply not entertain owning a guitar unless it's made from vintage wood. Fender has soft-launched a Special Edition series of guitars aimed at players looking for the distinct tone of old growth timber, while enjoying the benefits of modern features and hardware. The company has secured a limited amount of reclaimed wood from obscure locations in the US for an interesting take on its iconic Stratocaster and Telecaster guitars. The redwood model is made using wood from the 1930s, and the pine models timber dates back to 1868 ... and you don't get much more vintage than that.


----------



## Noyb

Once a month, We have a Cowboy Church in Kokomo
Once a year, They throw the book away and have a fun month.
That was last Saturday ... This is an hour and a half Video of fun month so get some popcorn, a Drink and get ready to laugh.
I hope ya'll enjoy it as much as I did ... It's really hard to hold a camera still while your laughing


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

Another Satriani thing and the ending is pitch....

"Always with me, always with you"


----------



## Mulex

Hey guys! If you know anyone who lives in Japan that plays the guitar let me know, let's get together! 
I playe the drums and also acoustic guitar, would be cool to jam!

By the way, I like Juninho Afram and now there's this kid, Juninho Nakagawa, oh man! Both BRazilian amazing gospel rock guitarrist!:up:


----------



## ekim68

Eddie


----------



## ekim68

So you want to play guitar and bass, eh? 

John Mclaughlin, Kai Eckhardt, Trilok Gurtu - Live at Royal Festival


----------



## ekim68

Caution, very Electric....

PAUL GILBERT VS ILIAS 3W.GR


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani Best Guitar solo


----------



## ekim68

A repeat I know, but it's good guitar stuff....

Les Paul & Chet Atkins 1978-07-05 NYC NBC Today Show


----------



## ekim68

I love YouTube.....

Roy Clark


----------



## ekim68

Man oh, I almost forgot about these guys...

Los Lonely Boys - Heaven (Live at Farm Aid 2003)


----------



## ekim68

Johnny Winter

In memory of Johnny....


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream

In the mood just now...


----------



## ekim68

John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## ekim68

Of course Stevie Ray Vaughan and Little Wing...

Little Wing


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Joe Satriani - Light Years Away


----------



## ekim68

Can't sleep with this going on.....

Paul Gilbert - Technical Difficulties


----------



## ekim68

My favorite guitar player....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani Plays "Always With Me, Always With You" Live at Sweetwater


----------



## ekim68

Customuse 3D prints affordable "Custom Shop" guitars



> Whether you're new to the guitar or a seasoned git-fiddler, chances are that the shape, color and hardware of your go-to axe have been determined by the company that produces it. The cost of having an instrument made to your exact specifications can cause the heart to skip more than a few beats, and the bank manager to question your sanity. 3D printing technology has the potential to help create your dream guitar for a fraction of the cost of a Custom Shop model, and that's precisely what's on offer from the UK's Customuse.


----------



## steppenwolf

Gabor Szabo - Gypsy Queen - YouTube


----------



## ekim68

Nice, thank you for introducing me to Gabor....:up:


----------



## poochee

steppenwolf said:


> Gabor Szabo - Gypsy Queen - YouTube


----------



## ekim68

Oh Yeah......

Steely Dan - My Old School (Featuring Jon Herington)


----------



## ekim68

Paul Gilbert - Technical Difficulties


----------



## ekim68

Well my old Pignose finally gave out and fortunately They're still available and I can get another one.....


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream (Satriani LIVE!)


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

STEVIE RAY VAUGHAN [ COLD SHOT ] LIVE


----------



## ekim68

Whoa just caught onto DAVE HOLE

Not bad for an Old Guy...


----------



## ekim68

Oh man, play that guitar.....:up:

Joe Satriani - The Mystical Potato Head


----------



## ekim68

Summer is going away....

Summer Song


----------



## ekim68

Can't forget Charlie Christian, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Glasgow Kiss


----------



## Noyb

Sometimes I have my Video Camera when I'm surrounded by Guitars


----------



## ekim68

So you're the cameraman, eh Jay?  The guy playing guitar just to the left of the keyboard looks like he's holding a Rickenbacker. Man I haven't played one of those in many many years.....


----------



## Noyb

Yes, It's a one owner Rickenbacker.
And with a few more lessons, You think he might learn how to play it ????
I don't have a picture of his amp, but you should see what years of playing can do to a grill cloth
See where he stores his sugar cookies


----------



## ekim68

That is one Well Played Ax.... He's probably even given it a Name, eh?


----------



## valis

Noyb said:


> Yes, It's a one owner Rickenbacker.
> And with a few more lessons, You think he might learn how to play it ????
> I don't have a picture of his amp, but you should see what years of playing can do to a grill cloth
> See where he stores his sugar cookies


Jay or Mike, you guys could probably answer this for me; after xx amount of years and sugar cookies, is there going to be sound attenuation if you do not replace that cloth?


----------



## Noyb

This is the best pic I can find of Dave's amp.
See the white ring by his elbow .. the rest covers about half or more of the speaker opening
On a close inspection, It looks like wear from the vibrations.
Who would believe that you could wear out a grill cloth and I wonder how much longer it'll be before it wears thru


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> Jay or Mike, you guys could probably answer this for me; after xx amount of years and sugar cookies, is there going to be sound attenuation if you do not replace that cloth?


The grill cloth has to be as porous as possible to allow for maximum sound projection. It's mostly there to protect the speakers from an occasional kick or any other physical altercation. I suspect that if you could measure the exact output of the speakers you would find that the bass notes are having the effect of the wear on the cloth because of the longer wave length..


----------



## Noyb

The next time I see Dave, I'll get better pictures ... Maybe a couple weeks
I also want to know how many speakers he's wore out


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> The grill cloth has to be as porous as possible to allow for maximum sound projection. It's mostly there to protect the speakers from an occasional kick or any other physical altercation. I suspect that if you could measure the exact output of the speakers you would find that the bass notes are having the effect of the wear on the cloth because of the longer wave length..


wow.....that is so cool.....I had no idea......

course, the reason I had no idea is that, regardless of whatever great speaker the sounds originate from, they still have to enter my head via a couple of abused cauliflower like things on the side of my head. THOSE things suck. 

I like the theory of the longer waves, Mike....but wouldn't shorter ones be more destructive in the long run?

ahh, science.


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, nice hypothesis....I'm gonna check on speaker designs now...


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this....

Novel Bojotar blends guitar, resonator and banjo into new hybrid



> So what do you do if your solo performance set list includes compositions featuring parts for electric guitar, banjo and Dobro? You can either try to simplify the arrangement or attempt some exhausting quick change wizardry mid-song. When accomplished string picker Bow Thayer couldn't find an instrument that catered for finger-pickin' and steel slidin' and banjo rollin' all in one place, he designed his own. Meet the Bojotar.


----------



## valis

Wow.....the turducken of stringed instruments....


----------



## KomputerKid

I'm learning right now to play. I love songs with long guitar riffs like some of Deep Purple's and Led Zepplin's sorry if I misspelled that.


----------



## ekim68

I've been playing for a long time and one of the easiest ways to learn is to pick a couple of songs you like and learn the chords and sing along. After a period of time your fingers get conditioned and they pick up the memory making it easier and easier each time you play...


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of playing the Guitar....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

Another Age milestone.....The time it takes to restring the guitar....One of my Christmas gifts was a set of strings for my guitar and so tonight I decided to replace the old ones, especially since the wound G string was fraying at every fret...
I guess I'm being too careful, getting stabbed by strings in the past may have provided that, but it took 45 minutes...Good grief!  I used to do it in under 8 minutes, but Usta, Woulda, Coulda......


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Tim. A chance to bid on it by February 19th....

Les Paul's 1954 Black Custom, better known "Black Beauty"


----------



## Discer

I grew up trying to play Leo Kottke, you check him on youtube. But I just saw this guy on facebook and he don't need no stinkin' drummer.

Www.facebook.com/manelijamalmusic

It is amazing how many great guitar players there are. Me I been pluckin along for almost 40 years and hope to be good one day.


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> Here you go Tim. A chance to bid on it by February 19th....
> 
> Les Pauls 1954 Black Custom, better known Black Beauty


Wow....that is the best looking guitar Ive ever seen.....


----------



## ekim68

What an Acoustic Guitar can do....

John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## Discer

Very fast fingers, I have trouble hearing that fast let alone moving my fingers like that. He did remind me of what Jeff Beck does on an electric, Al Dimeola too. I know, I am old school.


----------



## ekim68

Discer said:


> I grew up trying to play Leo Kottke, you check him on youtube. But I just saw this guy on facebook and he don't need no stinkin' drummer.
> 
> Www.facebook.com/manelijamalmusic
> 
> It is amazing how many great guitar players there are. Me I been pluckin along for almost 40 years and hope to be good one day.


Nice listening to that guy....:up: Thanks for the heads up Discer.... Do you have anything recorded?


----------



## Discer

Ekim, 

No, I am not that good to think that anyone would want to watch me when there are so many great players out there. I can play for my own amusement and sanity and if I play with others, they do recognize what I am playing. I had a nice Strat and a Johnson Amplification system that allowed me to sound like the original for a few songs, by I don't have the talent to actually hear and play exactly what it was. My playing is similar to the original, unless I worked with the sheet music constantly for months and months and I only had the patience to do that with one or two songs. When money got tight, I had to sell the Strat and Johnson and only have my acoustic now.


----------



## Noyb

A little off the subject ... But I thought this story behind the song and the writer was interesting .. It Is No Secret


----------



## ekim68

Nice story Jay.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Discer said:


> Ekim,
> 
> No, I am not that good to think that anyone would want to watch me when there are so many great players out there. I can play for my own amusement and sanity and if I play with others, they do recognize what I am playing. I had a nice Strat and a Johnson Amplification system that allowed me to sound like the original for a few songs, by I don't have the talent to actually hear and play exactly what it was. My playing is similar to the original, unless I worked with the sheet music constantly for months and months and I only had the patience to do that with one or two songs. When money got tight, I had to sell the Strat and Johnson and only have my acoustic now.


I hope you're still using your acoustic and keep on keepin' on...I'm continuing to learn with mine...:up: I like playing fast, but I like playing slow and with different emotions.....This is an example of a piece I played on the guitar about a million years ago...


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for Django Reinhardt just now.....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> In the mood for Django Reinhardt just now.....


----------



## Noyb

This astrological alignment doesn't happen too often ….
Two well used guitars side by side yesterday ..... And here's pics of the other one, a Fender
I can't decide it the Gill Cloth wear is due to too much sound vibrations from the Rickenbacker .. 
Or possibly transportation wear .. ???

Do you know what happens when you tell a House Full of Musicians to turn it down ……….
   Not Much


----------



## ekim68

Those instruments look like they've gone over 500,000 miles...


----------



## valis

Kottke....I'm rather embarrassed to say how I discovered him......


----------



## ekim68

When did you discover him?


----------



## valis

Um....yeah. Seriously Mike?

Dangit. 

Darby Conley's comic strip Get Fuzzy

http://articles.latimes.com/2004/jul/25/entertainment/ca-solomon25


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> Those instruments look like they've gone over 500,000 miles...


And a few Years ..... Recognize the Guitar


----------



## ekim68

I remember Crazy Horse, but how old is that guitar?


----------



## Noyb

Crazyhorse from around Kokomo ?????
I'll find out about the guitar next time I see him or his son.
I didn't look too close but I think his son is playing a twin with lower milage
I'm wondering who will show up in his son's garage next Saturday ... We've invited 2 more guitars and 6 singers


----------



## ekim68

Electric Guitar just now....

Joe Satriani


----------



## Noyb

ekim68 said:


> I remember Crazy Horse, but how old is that guitar?


Crazyhorse got it in 1966 ... His son has a Fender reproduction copy.


----------



## ekim68

Driving by with some Cliffs of Dover


----------



## ekim68

Going back in time with some Heavy Stuff.....

Frank Zappa & Steve Vai


----------



## KomputerKid

My grandparents are going to buy me a guitar for my birthday. They'll spend up to $300. What would you recommend?


----------



## ekim68

If you're just starting out, I would choose a guitar with nylon strings. The strings are lighter and don't wear you out so quick and you don't want to get frustrated....In our town my favorite music store has new and used guitars and lets you try them out. If you have something similar, then do a 'hands on' trial and get something that fits your hands. Brand names aren't really needed if you're just starting, but if you stay with it there are some very good guitars...:up: I've been playing a long time and my current acoustic guitar is a Martin 000-15 and it practically plays itself....


----------



## KomputerKid

Not really a beginner. The guitar I have now is very old and doesn't tune right so nothing I play sounds good. I take guitar lessons so I'm not a great player yet either. I'll see if they can take me to the guitar store this weekend.


----------



## valis

are you going acoustic, I gather, Brandon?


----------



## KomputerKid

Yes


----------



## KomputerKid

Went guitar shopping today and I picked a Fender CD-140S. I love the sound of it. The man at the shop tuned it up so when I play something it really sounds like music. * 
*


----------



## ekim68

Looks like a nice guitar...:up: Someday maybe you'll play something for us, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I know, a repeat, but Man Oh... 

Joanna Connor Live in Keokuk Pt. 2 - Statesboro Blues


----------



## ekim68

Oh! 

Purple Am


----------



## ekim68

Anybody recognize the guitar player behind Wilson Pickett back in the Day?


----------



## ekim68

The Great Les Paul....

Les Paul & Chet Atkins 1978-07-05 NYC NBC Today Show


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Anybody recognize the guitar player behind Wilson Pickett back in the Day?


No Takers, eh?  (A hint, he's a Southpaw... )


----------



## ekim68

Well, a Bass is a Guitar as well...:up: And, in the right hands....

John Entwistle bass solo


----------



## poochee




----------



## ekim68

Created just Today....

Brief


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Created just Today....
> 
> Brief


----------



## ekim68

Doing the double on a single with Chris Haskett



> The melding of 12 string and 6 string electric SGs into one instrument resulted in something that's been described as the coolest guitar in rock, the Gibson EDS 1275. Now techs at PRS have taken a virtual buzz saw to that design to create a custom 9-string hybrid that gives ex-Henry Rollins Band guitarist Chris Haskett all the key tonal flavors of a double-neck heavyweight in a single instrument.


----------



## ekim68

Oh Man, I almost forgot about Charlie Christian


----------



## ekim68

It's been a while....

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now.....

Joe Satriani - Summer Song (Live 2006)


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

Kicking back to some Les Paul.....

Les Paul & Chet Atkins 1978-07-05 NYC NBC Today Show

He's just crazy in the last two minutes....


----------



## ekim68

And he's 90 years old....

Les Paul - Sleepwalk


----------



## poochee

One of my favorites.


----------



## ekim68

This instrument is an Erhu and although it's not a Guitar, it does have two strings....

Erhu Performance


----------



## Phantom010

ekim68 said:


> Anybody recognize the guitar player behind Wilson Pickett back in the Day?


A very young Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## ekim68

Well done Phantom.....:up:


----------



## Phantom010

ekim68 said:


> Well done Phantom.....:up:


The right-handed guitar turned upside down was a giveaway.


----------



## ekim68

:up: I saw him live back in 1969 and he shook the building.....


----------



## ekim68

More on the Erhu, however....

Erhu Solo Horse Racing by 8 years old young lady


----------



## valis

Totally forgot about this thread; unsubbed after the divorce as the GEEtar only had the blues in it....I tripped over this in Feb, and can now play about 70% of the first instumental. I aint good, just tenacious. I suck less now according to Le Twit.


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> More on the Erhu, however....
> 
> Erhu Solo Horse Racing by 8 years old young lady


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for something heavy tonight....

Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

Came across this tonight....

Les Paul Live in New York City with Steve Miller


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now with Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing 07/20/83


----------



## ekim68

Fun stuff.....

Paul Gilbert - Classical Drill


----------



## ekim68

More of Paul Gilbert....

Paul Gilbert


----------



## ekim68

AnotherD


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> AnotherD


Sounding good!


----------



## ekim68

And looking good for my age....


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> And looking good for my age....


Yep!


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now...

Joe Satriani - Summer Song (Live 2006)


----------



## ekim68

Getting the Blood flowing....

Paul Gilbert - Technical Difficulties


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, something hot going on....

Electric


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream


----------



## ekim68

Jeff Healey Band - "Roadhouse Blues" (cover) Germany 1989


----------



## ekim68

Oh yeah, Joe Satrani....

Summer Song


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now...

Joe Satriani - Always With Me, Always With You


----------



## ekim68

Acoustic Guitar....:up:

John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## ekim68

Oh My..... 

John McLaughlin RARE Acoustic Guitar Concert 90's


----------



## ekim68

John Petrucci - Glasgow Kiss (G3 Live 2005)


----------



## ekim68

Oh My....What can happen on a Bass Guitar.....

PAUL GILBERT vs BILLY SHEEHAN & BILLY SHEEHAN'S SOLO


----------



## ekim68

My favorite Bass Player.....

Victor Wooten Super Solo


----------



## ekim68

More of Victor


----------



## ekim68

Not Guitar, but very good string work....

Anoushka Shankar plays 'Pancham Se Gara'


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Not Guitar, but very good string work....
> 
> Anoushka Shankar plays 'Pancham Se Gara'


----------



## RT

Don't know if this guy has been mentioned before in this thread, Tommy Emmanuel burns on the acoustic (he calls that little guitar The Mouse)... had a higher quality link, but it's gone...anyways Guitar Boogie:






(personally don't like Amazing Grace in any form sooo...your discretion)

He's also famous for his version of Classical Gas, and as a (former) guitar player myself, one of the first tunes I strived to learn, along with Chet Atkin's Windy and Warm - so here ya go, both tunes in one energetic performance:






You're welcome!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks for that RT. I've heard some other things from him but these were cool...


----------



## RT

Glad you liked it Mike!

Let us not forget about a young Sungha Jung :






Man oh man, I hate it when kids can out play me...
'Course the kid is grown up now, so that's OK :up:


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks RT, his playing is so much older than he is....


----------



## RT

Gonna blame you, Mike, Mr Mike86  for getting me started on this 
It's hard to know when to stop posting guitar stuff, without being annoying, but Allan Holdsworth's solo with UK's "In the Dead of Night" actually haunts me, in a good way. It's somewhat dissonant, there is some "shredding" involved...it's not about the speed of notes played, it's about the notes chosen and the masterful delivery of them...





You can skip ahead to ~2:50 if you wish, for the solo, but it helps to have context.
Oh, just close eyes, don't look at the screen, and you'll get it :up:

There maybe better videos of this, but I have the vinyl album 
(and for goodness sake, that's Bill Bruford, X-cellent, legendary drummer!)


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thanks RT for the Retro Vision thing. I wish I would have paid attention in my Younger Years.... But, try this on for Retro....

John Mclaughlin


----------



## pyritechips

*Science Suggests Bassists Are Far More Important Than Most People Realize*

I had to throw this in here, being a bass player.


----------



## RT

Whao -o wah -o back at you Mike, more than retro! On the Carson Tonight Show! Never knew this existed, outstanding clip! ...now what if Mahavishnu Orchestra showed up, I think Doc Severinsen would have joined right in! With a one and a two, five, eight....umm, three,sir

Mr pyritechips (Jim), we ALL know without knowing it (even in our sleep) that the bass line is the was perhaps the near center of any hit song, that song you can't get it out of your mind, it's when everything else comes together....


----------



## ekim68

Hmm. I think I remember something Jim posted about a hundred years ago... I'll go see if I can find it....


----------



## ekim68

Found it......! 

John Entwistle Ox 515 Bass Solo


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> Hmm. I think I remember something Jim posted about a hundred years ago... I'll go see if I can find it....


Good memory, Mike! By the way you have a tendency to over-exaggerate. It was only 89 years ago! 

But seriously; as a bass player that is very humbling to watch.

Thanks for the trip down memory lane, backwards Mike.


----------



## ekim68

Hey RT, I found another classic, especially the second half of the show...

Les Paul & Chet Atkins


----------



## RT

Too cool Mike! 1978, and two of the most influential guitarists in the history of the instrument together! Excellent :up:

My Dad took the family to see Chet once (can't recall how young I was) who performed with Boots Randolph and Floyd Cramer, and it certainly made an impression on my young self! I don't know if it was before or after that my parents (_ahem,_ I mean Santa) gave me my first guitar - a Silvertone acoustic right from the Sears and Roebuck catalog 
At some point I was given piano lessons, and in high school I tried the sax...well I stuck to guitar, but I still own a piano.
Never found the joy of sax  , but Chet impressed me.

Thought I didn't know at that time, Les Paul was quite the innovator, with his inventions and experiments in multi-track recording, he changed things! 
I once owned a 1955 Les Paul (year of my birth), and it looked just like *THIS* linky thing here! Yup, velvety case and all!

SOOO...if you see that outrageous price tag, you'll know I haven't had much sleep and suffer thoughts of jumping off buildings since I sold it for < $500 a looong time ago ( and bought it for ~ $400)...I worked at a music store for a couple of years, around 1978 (~ same time as the video you posted).... _hey-ho..._ _C'est la vie! _, dammit. (They should throw in free shipping, don'cha think?)

On a lighter note, it was also interesting to see the banter between Gibson and Gretsch, and not a Fender in sight (unless the bass player had one!) Things evolve, and I'm sure that one company owns the other now -a- days while still retaining the brand names that made them famous. But there's no doubt Les Paul was one of the most exceptional designers, and not a bad picker of strings...

Thank Ye Mike, for the video....but if you'll excuse me I'm going to have to wipe my eyes over that '55 Les Paul....


----------



## pyritechips

RT, I feel for you man, I really do:

That thing I am holding onto (Yes, that was me with long hair in 1975). Is a 1974 Fender Precision. Bought for $500 along with the Fender Bassman Amp and twin 15" JBL bottom. Sold: same price.

Current value: Amp and speakers unknown; the Precision: I have seen them go as high as $5,000.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, Hippie Jim, that looks like some cool stuff from back then.  (I always tried to be a Hippie, but the Hair Thing didn't work out... ) When I first played in Bands in my Teenage years it was the Kay Bass that I played for a number of years.. Later on I moved to Guitar and haven't looked back...

RT, it sounds like we're from the same Generation and I have to tell you that I've continued playing to this day and try to put in at least 20 minutes every Evening... As I've gotten older my playing has changed and now I just do small things and I have a couple on YouTube.... Thanks for bringing up the Les Paul Guitar because it is a Beauty...:up:

I was overseas for a while and I purchased a Greco Les Paul which was a Japanese rendition and it held up pretty good...Heavy as a bale of hay though....Brings back good memories.....


----------



## RT

I appreciate the sentiments, Jim...misery loves company! Your gear back then looks classic! _and so do you, DUDE!_ 
Around the mid 70's my good friend, had a Strat and an acoustic guitar (Yamaha, I think, sweet back then) but he eventually transitioned to bass (opposite of Mike), and it was a Precision he acquired eventually, don't know the year but he still has it...don't think he would ever sell it, making him a bit wiser than us, eh? But he'd be interested at it's current value, so thanks for that info!

Mike, I certainly commend your continued efforts, keep on man! And I do recognize that one reaches a peak, and then perhaps declines over time, as you said your playing has changed, as did mine ...not saying yours declined! But I'm glad you still enjoy playing! 
My peak was in a fairly local band that became bigger than we thought, and we were popular for about two years, plus actually made some decent money, overall! But after that I felt my playing was regressing more than progressing...work and budding family demands...anyway long story short (if it's not too late, heh), I simply handed down my axe to my son, by then it was a mere MusicMan Strat copy....I used that one a lot more onstage because of:

Let me tell you about heavy, one of last guitars I used in the band was a Travis Bean, solid Hawaiian Koa wood with an aluminum "spine" that went from bridge to the keys, very tricky playing outdoors, temperature & tuning ya know! But shouldering that thing in four hour gig, phew! Don't they make any wider shoulder straps 









And you'll see what I mean here...









So, Mike...share your YouTube stuff, Man


----------



## ekim68

One more thing on heavy axes... Back when I was in High School a friend let me learn how to play on his Mosrite and I swear a got a SwayBack shoulder from it... That thing must have weighed as much as I did...But, it put out a beautiful sound...

RT, I'll share three of my things on YouTube... First, a little background on the first two. About fifteen years ago a few of us decided to make a Home Studio to save what we wrote from our younger years and it eventually led to us writing a few new things, too. This first song, A Girl in a Tree was written and sung by my friend Doug and I played the guitar. I was trying to emulate 'Whale Song' while playing the lead and it was probably the least amount of notes that I ever played in a song.. I made the slideshow that went with it..

The second song, Coffee Blues was one of the few Blues Songs that I wrote and sang and played the lead...(Did the slideshow on that, too.) 

I've been downsizing for a while now and no longer have the studio so my Webcam has become my current Studio. So this third song, Another D, is something I made up a couple of months ago and I still have a few others in mind. I know the quality isn't that good, but hey, Webcam!


----------



## RT

Never heard of the Mosrite, interesting....but I'm scared of it, due to Sway Back syndrome, after the effects of using the Travis Bean- requiring two shots of Cortisone to the shoulder over the years.....! 
Gotta tell ya,man, I really liked "Another D" regardless of the crappy audio, that would be really nice if cleaned up somehow...and your slide show with the Coffee Blues was really perfect for the tune!
Some really good photographs there, obviously you're a man of many talents.


----------



## ekim68

This One is recorded by the same Webcam but on my older XP machine....Could be the difference in bass overload.... 

Start playing again RT.....Every day you can....:up:


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for some electric stuff just now...

Joe Satriani


----------



## RT

Yup, I know that that Joe, Mike 
I've been poking around the interwebs, but having a hard time coming up with a suitable link for one of my all time favorites, Mr Johnny Winter....
I only had two of his albums, I'm talking LP here ya know...my friend had 'em all,.Sooo, a looong time ago we'd sit and smoke and be amazed for a while this skinny albino guy played...
So here's the best link, I think?

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/n...-winter-a-tribute-to-the-guitar-icon-20140717

Essential Video you should see linked in the article... :up:


----------



## RT

Or, just skip to to the thing....





That's just a trio, live... whadda ya think?


----------



## ekim68

Ooh, that's cool RT....Some good stuff back in the day, eh?  Johnny's one of my favorites....:up:


----------



## RT

Glad to hear you like that one Mike! :up:
Got to see the guy live and in person twice in my life, it was some kinda awesome! 
and there's a story behind part of that (but it would make a short story long here  

Now I want to mention Steve Morse in this thread (if I, or others, haven't already)... 
It's kinda hard to pick one song or one style the guy _can't_ do well... he was the force behind Dixie Dregs, and I'm certain you know of him...sooo...
If you give a little googly search you'll find many clips of varying quality and styles with Steve Morse playing with Joe Satriani and Steve Vai in the mix..so as I say it's hard to pick one example over another, plus there are interviews and even lessons....hmm...

So I'll offer this one HERE 
Live at Monteux, not to be confused with the Gina Lola Breakdown, which may sound similar in style....
 And how similar to the classic flowing hair pic that Jim posted 

And this one HERE, which is sometimes the tune I can't get out of my head, but I don't mind


----------



## ekim68

Hey RT, check out these guitars....

Miller, Bonamassa, Vai, Schon, Satriani, Haynes - I'm Tore Down - 6/9/15 Les Paul Celebration


----------



## RT

Yep! That IS some cool stuff! Thanks for that one, Mike! That's quite a unique blend of players and instruments - really, really nice geetars there!
It must have been some kinda difficult to get EIGHT guitarists on the same page without egos sparking! 
"OK, guys, you're gonna jam, but no one hogs the stage, if possible...koff, ahem " 
Saw there were some technical probs, but that's the way it is playing live... :up:

Soo...now for something completely different 

Michael Hedges, with a whatchama call it...






Actual playing doesn't start until about 2:30, but it's a unique instrument, and a unique style of play....but there's a guitar involved...


----------



## pyritechips

I was insulted yesterday. Somebody offered me $200 for my Fender acoustic bass. I politely told him to go away.


----------



## ekim68

Is it an acoustic electric? How about a picture my friend...


----------



## pyritechips

There. Acoustic/electric. It has a built in preamp and tuner. You have to turn off the tuner for the pickup to send a signal out to an amp. And yes; that is a Fender Jazz bass neck.


----------



## ekim68

Can't forget about John Petrucci...


----------



## RT

pyritechips said:


> I was insulted yesterday. Somebody offered me $200 for my Fender acoustic bass. I politely told him to go away.


Well I'm glad you were polite about it, otherwise there could have been a Fender Bender


----------



## RT

Um, I know this isn't the right place for this, but TSG looks totally different and alien since I logged on a week ago!
Is there a way to choose the look of the old TSG I've been used to for the past 15 years? Perhaps a better question is, where can I find the guide to the new look...or am I loosing my mind at faster rate that I assume?


----------



## ekim68

Groan......


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Groan......


I see, said the blind man 
Hey-ho...another thing to get used to , somehow...


----------



## ekim68

Have you played lately RT?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Have you played lately RT?


Short answer = Guitar, no. 
Haven't had a stringed instrument in my hands in a very long while, my fingers will be tender, I fear ... :sigh:
I gave my last guitar to my son, some years ago...a old Music Man (Fender-ish style)...
I do have my grandma's piano (hey, strings within!) I occasionally (rarely) tinkle with, it needs tuning and the action is weak on the high keys..._ahem! sorry...._

Mike, your personal question has evoked my typical response...type a really long post and then delete it, retype and delete...or most of it.
Your simple, direct and to the point question to me, in this thread, and you sharing your videos have given me more food for thought about playing again...my original response was way more than you asked for  so I was trying to make a long story short (if it's not too late 

Sooo.. to answer your question... Nope.


----------



## ekim68

Well I suggest you pick it up again...We only have so much time for our legacies, eh? And, it's fun..


----------



## pyritechips

Groan!!!  

Bad news. I really have to sell my guitar now since I cannot play it any more. I can no longer flex my arm and wrist in the proper manner to reach all the frets properly. What a shame.


----------



## ekim68

Sorry to hear about that Jim....Carpe Diem my friend...(Also, thank goodness for YouTube so that we can still view some great works.. )

As an aside, I use this old computer I refurbished about ten years ago to keep my fingers moving...


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Um, I know this isn't the right place for this, but TSG looks totally different and alien since I logged on a week ago!
> Is there a way to choose the look of the old TSG I've been used to for the past 15 years? Perhaps a better question is, where can I find the guide to the new look...or am I loosing my mind at faster rate that I assume?


Hey RT, there's a number of discussions going on about this new layout here:
https://forums.techguy.org/forums/site-help-feedback.27/


----------



## pyritechips

ekim68 said:


> View attachment 242375
> Sorry to hear about that Jim....Carpe Diem my friend...(Also, thank goodness for YouTube so that we can still view some great works.. )
> 
> As an aside, I use this old computer I refurbished about ten years ago to keep my fingers moving...


Nice old computer. Is that round thing on top the hard drive?


----------



## RT

pyritechips said:


> Groan!!!
> 
> Bad news. I really have to sell my guitar now since I cannot play it any more. I can no longer flex my arm and wrist in the proper manner to reach all the frets properly. What a shame.


Hate to hear about that, Jim  Time and circumstance can be harsh mistresses...if you feel you must sell that awesome instrument, I hope you get what it's worth to you...which may be priceless?


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Hey RT, there's a number of discussions going on about this new layout here:
> https://forums.techguy.org/forums/site-help-feedback.27/


Thanks!!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> View attachment 242375
> 
> 
> As an aside, I use this old computer I refurbished about ten years ago to keep my fingers moving...


Way cool! I bet the built-in spell check works better than Wynders 

And just to keep that classic Royal computer running, give it the the royal treatment, and practice this:


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Well I suggest you pick it up again...We only have so much time for our legacies, eh? And, it's fun..


I hear ya, man :thumbs up:


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Way cool! I bet the built-in spell check works better than Wynders
> 
> And just to keep that classic Royal computer running, give it the the royal treatment, and practice this:


Thanks RT, I'm passing this one around....


----------



## RT

Hey you guys! Back on topic  This one's for Jim... if you feel you can't play in the traditional fashion, maybe try somethin' unconventional, going against the grain...I've never seen anything quite like this, maybe you can reach the frets in this manner...might take some practice...





I'm sure that stylized nurse portrait is there for a reason :thumbs:


----------



## ekim68

Hey RT, how about a single acoustic guitar, eh? 

John


----------



## ekim68

And don't forget Frank and Steve


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Hey RT, how about a single acoustic guitar, eh?
> John


Well, if you didn't watch/play my last offering here...single guitar guy with no socks, doesn't tap his foot with a beat that makes you want to...erm, I'm just sayin' it doesn't really compare to this John video you posted... 
Darth Vader said..."_Impressive...most impressive! "_
I'm not really familiar with McLaughlin's acoustic work, I remember Mahavishnu Orchestra, more than anything, more electric 
But I can tell from the style if he was given a sitar, _whoosh!_ Whoops! Stage burned up


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> And don't forget Frank and Steve


Yah, Frank Zappa was on of a kind!


----------



## RT

And now for something completely different!

I can't post this...
_(NO! You MUST post this!)_
Stop saying that...!
OK, this...is where I get those voices out of my head..
He's not that good!
Doesn't matter, it's only funny at the beginning...






Oh wait a minnit... guess ya had to be there!


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Hey you guys! Back on topic  This one's for Jim... if you feel you can't play in the traditional fashion, maybe try somethin' unconventional, going against the grain...I've never seen anything quite like this, maybe you can reach the frets in this manner...might take some practice...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure that stylized nurse portrait is there for a reason :thumbs:


Finally had a chance to listen to this and it's fantastic....Thanks for this...:up:


----------



## ekim68

Time for a Power Boost.....

Paul Gilbert


----------



## ekim68

And Paul on an acoustic level....


Paul Gilbert Flamingo


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now....

Summer Song


----------



## RT

Hey ya Mike....So Paul Gilbert Power Boost sucked!
Because _I doonae have the power captain!_
But thanks for that awesome stuff, and yes, I can do 0.1% of that there by raising my arms, putting on "hear phones" and accepting applause  that was a good one, an eye opener!

Never figured out that fretty tap style thing, but here's a guy guy that did did, just another double your pleasure pleasure geetar you can pick up at your friendly neighborhood music store store :


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was nice RT....Thanks...:up: I've tried Tapping but so far I'm a Child.... But, that gives me an excuse to work it out, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Some more of Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

And who could forget Roy Clark?


----------



## ekim68

No thanks, I only have so many usable fingers, but it's cool to look at...


[URL='http://www.gizmag.com/doubleneck-flux-guitar/39810/']Double Flux Guitar pulls apart to become two singles[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

And more of Joe


----------



## ekim68

Some of us Older Folks can't forget this guy.. Jimi....

And BTW, I saw him Live back in 1969....


----------



## ekim68

Oh, and Carlos.....

Santana


----------



## ekim68

Oh Wow, just found this Jimi thing....

Voodoo Child


----------



## ekim68

Another Acoustic by John Mclaughlin.. 

John


----------



## ekim68

My new Ax that my Granddaughter gave me for my birthday.....


----------



## ekim68

And Jeff Beck....

[/url=



 Beck[/url]


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for John Petrucci just now....

Glasgow Kiss

:up:


----------



## ekim68

More of John


----------



## ekim68

And who can forget about the Desert? 


Along for the Ride


----------



## hewee

Know anything about these here?

1. Applause AA14-1 3 Color Sunburst Acoustic Guitar

2. Behringer MX2442A Eurodesk Mixer

3. 1970’s Kustom 150 4×10 combo Gold Sparkle

Got these here at home to try and sell but no power plug for mixer.


----------



## ekim68

More of Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

Mahavishnu Orchestra 1974 France (Mclaughlin & Ponty duet) DAWN !!!

Symbiosis.....:up:


----------



## ekim68

So you want to play the Bass, eh? 

Billy Sheehan


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet? 


Stunning Custom Shop Telecaster has its own musical movement




> In March last year, guitar maker Gibson brought some eye-catching sparkle to its twin-horned classic by adding more than 400 carat of diamonds and pounds of 18 K gold to an SG for the creation of the two million dollar Eden of Coronet. Master Builders from Fender's Custom Shop recently raided the jewelry box to give the workhorse Telecaster a luxury makeover inspired by an 18th century pocket watch.


----------



## ekim68

Summer Song


----------



## charlilou

My fav guitarist will always be John Petrucci from Dream Theater. Dude is incredible.


----------



## ekim68

John McLaughlin RARE Classical Guitar Concert 90's


----------



## ekim68

Like Whale Song


----------



## ekim68

Les Paul & Mary Ford- Live Medley


----------



## ekim68

Oh Yeah, Joe Satriani


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the Past....


John Mclaughlin & Paco de Lucía


----------



## ekim68

Back to Petrucci...

Glasgow Kiss


----------



## ekim68

More John


----------



## ekim68

And more Paul.....


Paul Gilbert - Scarified


----------



## ekim68

A little acoustic guitar....

The River


----------



## ekim68

Kind of like a bump.....


Coffee Blues


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.....:up:


Behind the Scenes at Gibson Custom Guitar Workshop


----------



## ekim68

Forget the cables......


Leave the amp at home: Twin-speaker guitar throws out authentic tones




> Showing off your shred skills to your friends can be less than satisfying using an electric guitar on its own. But lugging amps, effects and cables to the beach or campsite ain't exactly practical. And finding sockets nearby to power your fretboard athletics - forget it. Which is where guitars packing built-in speakers and effects come in handy. The latest to join the likes of the Fusion Guitar in bringing a modern twist to the play anywhere electric six string design is the Model One from ElectroPhonic Innovations, which is said to boast tube-like vintage tone and dial-in effects.


----------



## ekim68

Oh My.....

Melody Line in D


----------



## ekim68

Electric Time.......


Paul Gilbert - Technical Difficulties


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for Joe....


Joe Satriani - Flying In A Blue Dream


----------



## ekim68

Sign of the Times, eh? 


Your custom Fender guitar is now just a few clicks away



> Fender has introduced an online tool that allows musicians to customize a new build to match their individual needs, and then have it built and shipped out within a month. Players can choose from a Telecaster or Stratocaster six-string or a Precision or Jazz four-string, and then dive into more than 70,000 design options available across the Fender Mod Shop suite for an instrument tailored to their own look, feel and sound requirements.


----------



## ekim68

Briefness


----------



## ekim68

Wow.....!


John Mclaughlin & Paco de Lucía (John McLaughlin solo)


----------



## ekim68

Ekim's 5th best Lead.....

THABS


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Making Shortcuts....


[URL='http://sploid.gizmodo.com/ridiculous-contraption-takes-all-the-learning-out-of-le-1783392817']Ridiculous Contraption Takes All the Learning Out of Learning the Guitar[/URL]



> While it won't help you shred Judas Priest riffs or strum a G7sus4 in your jazz trio, the Chordelia is able to produce five chords-G, D, C, A minor, and E minor, which is really all that's needed to play 90% of pop music. Unfortunately, at about $260 they're not cheap, but think of all the time saved by never having to do any practice.


----------



## ekim68

One Take....:up:

DmDon


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> One Take....
> 
> DmDon


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood for Joe.....


Joe Satriani - Summer Song


----------



## ekim68

John McLaughlin RARE Classical Guitar Concert 90's


----------



## RT

Pretty cool Mike! I remember the Mahavishnu Orchestra back in the day


----------



## ekim68

I remember them too Randy. As a matter of fact I had four or five of their albums and it was pretty cool to see them evolve. I have a favorite live song on Youtube with John-Luc Ponty and I'll see if I can find it....


----------



## RT

John-Luc Ponty!! Wow what a blast from the past...!


----------



## ekim68

Oh darn....Maybe I can find it again somewhere else....


----------



## ekim68

So a little more of Joe....


Joe Satriani - Made of Tears (Live 2006)


----------



## ekim68

Talk about Bass.....


The Wall Will Fall


----------



## RT

Now we've all heard of The Mothers of Invention, Frank Zappa, great guitarist...but this isn't about him, them or that.
It's just about Invention_. _I don't know how many times I've thought to myself, _"Man-O-man, I wish I had a shovel with just 3 strings on it today..."_
OK never, but I did use a socket as a slide once 

A clever YT commenter there calls this

The Ace of Spades


----------



## ekim68

Man Oh, that was cool. :up: Gonna have to take in more of his stuff....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Not Guitars, but boy can these guys play the Strings.....


2CELLOS - Thunderstruck [Live at Arena di Verona]


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Never thought a Cello would do that...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Not Guitars, but boy can these guys play the Strings.....


Think I've seen that before, and it's 
But I'm sorta over the Back in Black/ Thunderstruck versions of the various incarnations out there...
So having said THAT, I wasn't entirely truthful, because I still find myself watching these late at night... 
if you haven't seen them, there's two things I'll offer in that respect BEFORE offering some more impressive cello-ing, since you brought that up, mate! 

This one is strings and spoons, etc. with a seriously Thunderstruck bunch o' guys with a clever name and a bonus lawn tractor intro... um, like the hat? 
*Steve'n'Seagulls*

Secondly, nothing to do whatever with this thread...
thought this AC/DC mashup pretty cool..

*Thunder Busters
*
I know that was deviating here, sorry....I do have some more cello coming soon...like you say, there are strings involved


----------



## ekim68

Holy Cow....A Keeper, the Steve'n'Seagulls....:up: On to the next One....


----------



## ekim68

Speaking, as of late, of Cellos, how about some Steve Vai thrown in....


2CELLOS - Highway To Hell feat. Steve Vai


----------



## RT

So I revised my previous post, but in case you wondered... link to deleted song
So to mention there are many stringed instruments other than guitar, but I guess we're getting into that 
Cello, violin, banjo, sitar, ukulele and even piano must be included as a stringed instrument, in addition to guitar and bass, doncha think?
Mike, it's your thread - how much leeway will you abide?


----------



## ekim68

I'll will abide. It's all good stuff.....


----------



## ekim68

Lest we forget....


----------



## ekim68

Smoking Fingers....


Paco De Lucia, Al Di Meola and John McLaughlin - Mediterranian Sun Dance Live


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, Victor........


Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - The Sinister Minister


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Whoa, Victor........
> 
> 
> Bela Fleck & The Flecktones - The Sinister Minister


----------



## ekim68




----------



## RT

Whoa Dude, you nearly read my mind as to what you will abide!!!
Mr Fleck and wife was on tour and was live and in person only a mere ~35 miles away from me recently, but I couldn't get there (even thought it was a FREE venue  ) I kick myself in my Scarecrow's straws' donkey *** for not getting a designated driver that evening 
Here they were: http://www.3sistersbluegrass.com/work/
but without the Flecktones... >sigh<

Here's my link to that iconic group, much under appreciated, IMHO, not praised enough, but that's because folks don't KNOW....
~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!
OK, with many expletives deleted and curses omitted, and what not and so forth...!!   I can't find it on the web, just snippets of the thing...though I've downloaded it...it's a 250MB ~hour long documentary type thing as an MP4 on my computer, with some great performances by all in the band... but I can't seem to find the original web link...&()*&&^*&$!
~~~~~~~~~~~~!!!

So instead, here's a kinder gentler shorter piece with Steve Martin,etc, ...so stay tuned to Bela's brief solo, the timing betwixt all those strings throughout is sweet!

Steve Martin, Bela Fleck, Tony Trischka


----------



## ekim68

Nice..................Thanks for that.....:up:


----------



## RT

Here's a bit of inspiration for us...when we sometimes feel defeated in our own endeavors.

A Russian fellow playing the piano......sound boring?

But He Has No Fingers!


----------



## poochee

RT said:


> Here's a bit of inspiration for us...when we sometimes feel defeated in our own endeavors.
> 
> A Russian fellow playing the piano......sound boring?
> 
> But He Has No Fingers!


 Amazing!!


----------



## RT

poochee said:


> Amazing!!


I thought so too poochee, and a beautiful soothing tune.... So it's a guitar thread, but pianos have strings, too. 
Just goes to show how amazing people can be!

Kinda bothered me that some one complained on YT he was skipping a lot of notes, but a wiser and kinder soul responded:
"_Most people without fingers would skip 100% of the notes_."


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Nice..................Thanks for that.....


Yeah, that tune is called "The Crow," and I'm a Scarecrow, soooo....


----------



## ekim68

I know it's a repeat, but I'm in the Mood just now....Joe Satriani


----------



## RT

Perhaps a repeat, but he plays as smooth as his scalp! 

I seem to be diverting from the strictly guitar, again, but as the "Dude will Abide" (said Mike, earlier  ) and with another mix of stringed instruments, this includes John Mceuen, who is amazing in his solo performances, but this isn't one of those...
because he works well with others (and writes well, too.) After the Nitty Gritty Dirt Band, he teamed with various folks called The String Wizards for this tune, in non-standard tuning for a banjo.
I like the dobro dude's riffs here, too...
So, submitted for your approval:

Return to Dismal Swamp


----------



## ekim68

Another Classic.... (Note the wear on the Neck and it shows you where he plays the Most....) 


Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## DashingMoose

ekim68 said:


> I know it's a repeat, but I'm in the Mood just now....Joe Satriani





ekim68 said:


> Another Classic.... (Note the wear on the Neck and it shows you where he plays the Most....)
> 
> 
> Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


Can you play these on guitar yourself? I've played for about 5 years and trying to learn Cliffs of Dover and Always With You Always With Me through a game called Rocksmith 2014, haha. Massive struggle!


----------



## ekim68

Well to tell the truth, I'm an Oldtimer and these guys weren't around during some of my intense learning years. I cut my teeth on Clapton, Santana, and Jimi with a few Blues and Folk artists thrown in. I'm sure I would have learned a few of their licks but nowadays I just make things up from whatever melody lines that run around through my head... I've only done a couple of Blues' leads and here is one, Coffee Blues, on a song I wrote about 15 years ago.

Keep on playing as long as you can....


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Another Classic....


Mike I don't believe I've seen/heard that before, liked it very much! 
I feel silly not knowing it's considered a classic... so thank you muchly for that one!!

And welcome DashingMoose to this thread!


----------



## ekim68

This is something I did in memory of a friend....


DmDon


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> This is something I did in memory of a friend....
> 
> 
> DmDon


Very nice.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> This is something I did in memory of a friend....


Well done Mike.
I've lost good friends that I once made music with, and I miss them.
D minor is certainly a good choice for your tribute.
Cheers mate, and a parting glass raised to old friends...


----------



## ekim68

Back in the Day.....


Les Paul & Chet Atkins 1978-07-05 NYC NBC Today Show


----------



## ekim68

Another thing from those Cello Guys.....


2CELLOS - Thunderstruck


----------



## ekim68

ekim68 said:


> Holy Cow....A Keeper, the Steve'n'Seagulls.... On to the next One....


Wow, just realizing it after watching for the tenth time, the Banjo Player isn't finger-picking and he's using a pick....Well done....:up:


----------



## ekim68

Well this isn't the way I learned, but then I'm still learning.....


Learning sleeve sheds light on guitar-playing basics



> Learning to play the guitar is tough. Tuition videos, online tablature vaults and music books are all good tools for students of the six string, but having to constantly look from guitar to teaching aid and back again can be frustrating. In a similar vein to the concepts we covered in 2012, FretX uses LEDs embedded in a low profile learning sleeve that wraps around a guitar neck and shows the player fretting finger positions.


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just came across this Gem....


Mike Rayburn


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just came across this Treasure.....


Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness - John Petrucci Solo


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Wow, just came across this Treasure.....
> 
> 
> Dream Theater - Stream of Consciousness - John Petrucci Solo


----------



## ekim68

For those who forget the guitar stands....


Click-on lets your dreadnought stand on its own four feet



> From hangers/mounts to music stand hybrids, there are numerous ways to stow away an acoustic guitar between picking sessions. A simple idea from Danish musician Murad Mahmoud does away with drilling holes in the wall or spoiling a living room aesthetic with a collapsible stand and gives the instrument its own set of feet. Once clicked onto the strap peg, Standley allows the guitar to stand there on its own until needed.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, I'm sort of Trolling these guys....


2CELLOS - Wake Me Up - Avicii [OFFICIAL VIDEO]


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## RT

2Cellos seems like a good thing to Troll 
Nice !

This is an advert, basically, but just in case you ever wondered how to build a $3450.00 guitar...oh, you can customize and upgrade to your liking, saw one for $4250 ... (but hey, you get a hard case with that!)
Not very familiar with this company, but interesting that they do such a vintage style with modern features, handmade and are based in Israel.

The Making of Little Sister


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice soundtrack....:up: Thanks Randy....Good stuff....


----------



## ekim68

A little self promotion......


River Path


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, Angus Young.... 


AC/DC - Angus Young Guitar Solo


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> A little self promotion......
> 
> 
> River Path





ekim68 said:


> A little self promotion......
> 
> 
> River Path


...


----------



## ekim68

Did I tell you how much I love YouTube?  More Strings....:up:


Pink Floyd- Another Brick In The Wall Gayageum ver. by Luna


----------



## ekim68

Jimi Hendrix's "most used" guitar going to auction



> Jimi Hendrix's longest-owned guitar is heading to auction. Estimated to sell for between £80,000 and £120,000 (US$100,000 to $150,000), the 1951 Epiphone was owned by Hendrix longer than any other guitar he used in his tragically short career. It will almost certainly move into our top 60 most valuable guitar list if it meets reserve.


----------



## ekim68

I saw Shakti back then....


John McLaughlin & Shakti "Joy" (Live Montreux 1976)


----------



## ekim68

Turning junk into funk: Guitars made from things found around the home



> In our neverending search for novel guitars, we've come across some very odd creations indeed - from six-string beauties made from thousands of matchsticks to upcycled carve monsters built using skateboard decks to a playable Stratocaster fashioned from packaging material. Such fine examples inspired us to look around for more crazy stringed instrument creations, with a focus on guitars made using stuff you might find in the kitchen, the garage or the garden shed.


----------



## ekim68

A very distinct Bass.....


YesSongs #7: YES - Roundabout


----------



## ekim68

Do you already play? And do you know the difference between steel and nylon strings?


----------



## ekim68

Not bad for an Old Guy.....


Van Halen - "Eruption" ( Eddie Van Halen Guitar Solo) Live In Charlotte, NC 9/11/15


----------



## ekim68

The nylon strings will be easier on your hand than the steel ones. You'll have to have strong fingers for the long run.


----------



## ekim68

$150,000 Martin 000-45 leads sale of 29 Clapton guitars



> Provenance is key to the most valuable guitars, and in this arena, Eric Clapton is king. His guitars are by far the most plentiful in our top 60 guitar listing with his Fender Stratocaster "Blackie" selling for US$959,500, his 1964 Gibson ES-335 TDC ($847,500), 1939 Martin ($791,500) and his "Brownie" Stratocaster ($497,500), which was the most valuable in the world when it fetched $497,500 in 1999. He's been broadly regarded as the best in the world for a very long time.


----------



## ekim68

Fun stuff......


Paul Gilbert: "Blues vs Metal"


----------



## ekim68

Yes!.....


YesSongs #7: YES - Roundabout


----------



## ekim68

Jim would have liked this....


HARRY POTTER MEDLEY - Solo Bass - Zander Zon


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff....


John McLaughlin RARE Classical Guitar Concert 90's


----------



## ekim68

In a 
Women of Ireland - Jeff Beck kind of mood.....


----------



## ekim68

The Voice as an Instrument.....


Gong Yue - 美麗的草原我的家 The Beautiful Grassland Is My Home


----------



## ekim68

Another Classic....


John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

Oh, another Voice as an Instrument...


Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Oh, another Voice as an Instrument...
> 
> 
> Manhattan Transfer Shaker Song


...


----------



## ekim68

Shapely guitar designed to become part of a wall

I need to get a 3D printer....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Just plain Wow! :up:


2 Female Guitarists Shred Off! Lauren Lace Vs Tina S


----------



## ekim68

Like clockwork: Martin builds timepiece in one-off acoustic



> Next month, the doors will open on the National Association of Music Merchants show in California, where manufacturers big and small will reveal all that's new and exciting in the world of music creation. To celebrate the making of its two millionth guitar, CF Martin & Co will be taking along a one-of-a-kind custom guitar with a working RGM timepiece mounted in its headstock.


----------



## ekim68

Jethro reminds me of Django....


Chet Atkins & Jethro Burns "Gallopin' Guitar"/ "Blackbird"


----------



## ekim68

Oh My, what a Bass Player.....


Jeff Beck, Vinnie Colaiuta, Tal Wilkenfeld..


----------



## ekim68

YesSongs #2: YES - I've Seen All Good People


----------



## ekim68

More Strings.....


2CELLOS - Wake Me Up - Avicii


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68

Roy Clark Shows How A "Good Ol' Boy" Can Play A Mean Guitar ~ Live (1976)


----------



## ekim68

Schooling Steve Vai


----------



## ekim68

And he's got ten strings....


Estas Tonne


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> YesSongs #2: YES - I've Seen All Good People


I'll see your "All Good People" and raise you a bit more Steve Howe with Yours is no Disgrace
live in 1972. *Yes*, I will
(he gets going at around the 6:30+ mark, and thence onward... pay no attention to those high - heeled Caped Draped Crusaders )


----------



## ekim68

Wow, good find RT.....It's a Keeper....:up: I think they were the Hardest Working Band back in the Day....


----------



## ekim68

Do you know any Chords?


----------



## ekim68

So? 

The River


----------



## RT

Yes,


----------



## RT

And speaking of stringed instruments - did you know there is an actual Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain?
And they took the time to work out the theme from *The Good, The Bad and The Ugly?*
Well now you do...


----------



## ekim68

Nice Randy....:up: Now I'm gonna look for more of their stuff....


----------



## ekim68

I want to play like this guy when I grow up....

Bob Wood


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> I want to play like this guy when I grow up....
> 
> Bob Wood


...


----------



## RT

Me too Mike!
Bob Wood!


----------



## ekim68

Adding Jimmy Page to the Gallery....


Led Zeppelin - Stairway to Heaven Live


----------



## RT

Certainly a classic Mike!
But it reminds me of Wayne's World (where the sign in the music store said "No Stairway" 

But here's something...don't believe Alvin Lee has yet been put in the mix, but this video also features Steve Howe getting his "Chet" style on, followed by Alvin Lee...at first by the video's title I thought it was gonna be Howe & Lee together, but it seems they were just there on the same stage performing separately... not a bad listen anyway:

Steve Howe & Alvin Lee on stage


----------



## ekim68

Wow, Randy, nice find...That's a Keeper...


----------



## RT

Mike, just wanted to remind you that a piano is somewhat similar to a guitar but it has a heck of a lot more strings. The "plucking" mechanism is different, but when you look under the hood there are strings waiting to plucked.
So how many guys does it take to pluck a piano?
I'd say *Five Guys, One Piano.*
Oh, sorry, I guess you can actually get by with only *Four Guys.
*
Probably a double post, but same song in studio version vs live version just to show it's not CGI  Unless they digitally removed a guy for a live show...also you'll notice in the live version the turn out was small and no one was paying attention... 
These guys are good and have stuff that challenges some of the Two Cellos stuff you've posted.
More to come on the cello front, if you wish it


----------



## ekim68

Very nice Randy, I'll spread the wealth....


----------



## ekim68

Preamp crammed inside guitar cable for improved signal quality



> R&M Tone Technology has developed a new line of patented active guitar cables to help players inject some life into their guitar sound. Each of the four PowerWire cables comes with a built-in preamp that boosts the signal direct from the pickups instead of at a pedalboard or amp, while promising to reduce noise and can even add distortion.


----------



## ekim68

In the mood for some Joe Satriani just now.....


----------



## ekim68

Hey Randy, found this wandering around the Internet tonight....


Deep Purple - Smoke On The Water - Live 1999


----------



## RT

Whoa Dude! That was jacked up a bit more than I thought it would be...esp loved the mix in the intro, and amazing it was 1999.
Not quite the studio version, eh?


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, where did this come from? 


The Coast


----------



## poochee

Music and scenery.


----------



## RT

Yup, what Pooch said!


----------



## ekim68

Okay Class, listen up.....


Paul Gilbert with Dan Balmer: Interview & Jam


----------



## ekim68

Jim would have liked this....


Stanley Clarke& Marcus Miller&Victor Wooten live Vienne France


----------



## ekim68

A Girl in a Tree


----------



## ekim68

Stevie Ray Vaughan - Little Wing (07/11/1983)


----------



## ekim68

Hmm.... Some different strings.... Heavy metal on a Sitar

Not bad, but he's a Beginner compared to Ravi's Daughter


----------



## ekim68

Oh my, Back to the Future......


STEELY DAN - Reelin in the Years (1973)


----------



## RT

Ya did get the Way Back Machine fired up there, Mike!
I loved the Midnight Special show, as it was all filmed live... no pre-recorded tracks or lip-synch allowed for the perfomances...or so it is said.

And speaking of the Way Back Machine, here's an album version of *Uriah Heep's Salisbury from 1971! *
While it's a 16 minute "opus" with orchestra, there's no denying that Mick Box's multi stanza guitar solo is beautifully constructed and executed (at ~11:20)...

Plus the classic sound of the Hammond B3 with Leslie speakers doesn't hurt the tune, nor does the smooth walking bass.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice........I used to play in a band and we did a Uriah Heep song....Good stuff Randy....:up:


----------



## ekim68

And a little more from Steely Dan


----------



## poochee

Steely, one of my favorites.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Wow, nice........I used to play in a band and we did a Uriah Heep song....Good stuff Randy....


Mike I'm going to take a wild guess at what you tune you played, but was it by any chance *Lady In Black*?
Certainly Ken Hensley's most poetic ballad.


----------



## ekim68

Another nice find my friend....:up: You have a keen ear.... But, nope it wasn't that song. It was Stealin and as I recall we remembered most of the lyrics...


----------



## RT

Well, I just thought from hearing your music you might have played a ballad or two 
I'd nearly forgotten that tune! Thanks! 

I'm going to veer off topic slightly, as I tend to do...
This not exactly about guitar playing, _per se, _but a rockin' song that I have a personal connection with...
I hope I haven't posted this before, as you see this, but...too lazy to search 

Here's *a nice tight version by Mother's Finest with Mickey' Monkey.*
I think it's just a synched cover from the album, sounds good though!
OK guitar-wise ya got Moses Mo in there 

but I didn't know it was that actually a Smokey Robinson tune til today...
umm.. quite a difference...

OK so there's that, but I wanted to say the drummer there in the vid, Barry Borden, I have met, shared drinks with and what not, and jammed with him when he chanced upon my town. He was only here a short while and went on to Mother's Finest fairly quickly upon moving on to Atlanta! Nice guy, and he didn't need more than a minimal drum set to make it happen...sometimes timing is everything....


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice licks....:up: This is my first exposure to Mother's Finest.... Thanks.....


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the Past.....


Django Reinhardt Jattendrai Swing 1939 live

:up:


----------



## RT

That was sorta awesome!
1939???
Did you notice how the guitar had the neck extended only for the treble strings?

Mike I had to get a drink and smoke a cigarette


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, I just found this Treasure.... My oh My....


George Benson & Carlos Santana - Breezin'


----------



## RT

Nice one! Always liked the Santana sound, never could duplicate it myself, and Benson is a smoothie


----------



## ekim68

I always liked George's way of playing octaves through the use of chords. I just use two notes at a time for that and I have a lead in my Blame Greed song that showcases my puny two strings... Have you ever listened to much of Wes Montgomery? He also used chords for individual notes and melody lines. For someone who really didn't live very long he put out a lot of good music....


----------



## RT

Yeah, I used the two note octave technique sometimes...and it's interesting you mentioned that, as I'd been thinking (long before you posted) that I never used it in the most successful band I was in, I've thought many times since I should have used that in certain tunes.
But that's re-thinking stuff that was done in the '80s! Too late now! 

One other thought concerning that technique, in a previous band we had an arrangement of _Gloria _that we first played straight up, then jazzed it up in the middle, double tempo...used that octave style to seemingly good effect...we weren't doing a gig at this bar, but were invited up to play a few tunes...using their unfamiliar instruments ...that song resulted in a dance floor so crowded, I nearly had to lean on the back wall and could barely see any of the other band members. We got a better reaction from the crowd than the band that was hired that night!
Sorry, that's just a good memory for me and more than you want to hear. But I wish you were there! 

Wasn't familiar with Wes Montgomery, so I had a look and a listen...pretty sweet! Thank you!


----------



## ekim68

That brings back memories of some bands that I used to play in back in the day. At first, being a teenager, I started playing for the Groupies....Then in later bands we attempted to make some money and at one time I calculated that during all those years my Gross income was $26.00.....After that it was for the Music... I've written over fifty songs and about another twenty little melodies that I'm slowly putting up on YouTube...I play whenever I can which is almost every evening... I'm getting too old to take any time off because I need to use it, or lose it...


----------



## ekim68

You'll like this Randy.....


John McLaughlin Solo Guitar


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> You'll like this Randy.....


Yup! Ya got me, brother! 
I was listening and thought how cool it would be to remove about 99.9% of the audience folks and just be camping, sitting around a campfire with that being played by that guy! woo 
John surely knows his instrument, he doesn't even look sometimes.

Now playing guitar, one sometimes aspires to be fast and furious - I'm guilty. But in doing that you sometimes neglect the song, the tune, and just want to show off. Sometimes it works, sometimes not so well.

Well some people can be rather arrogant, self-righteous about their playing, I've known a few, and in the "shredding" style, here's one of them (IMHO), but no denying he can pick!

Yngwie Malmsteen 

So you mentioned playing for Groupies, I get it! With The Untouchables band at our peak we got $1400 per gig for some frat parties. Made enough $ to buy a van to haul our EQ in (complete with a logo paint job). Otherwise around town it was the door charge. Our worst income was $4.00 per person for that one gig. Oh well , ya got your ups and your downs


----------



## ekim68

Man-oh, I'm liking these guys more and more....

Holy Diver by Steve'n'Seagull


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thanks for the introduction of Yngwie Malmsteen.... Oh to have Young Fingers again....


----------



## poochee

...


----------



## ekim68




----------



## poochee

For RT's post.


----------



## ekim68

In our Neck of the Woods.....

Some Brero


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.....


Angus Young - full version of "Guitar Lesson"


----------



## ekim68

More and different Strings.....


Stephane Grappelli and David Grisman


----------



## RT

Mike that was WAY  ! Especially it was on the Carson show...lordy! Are we showing our age again?  I still watch some rerun Carson shows, when the guests are good, but I never saw that one. Really good stuff!
..but I'm aging gracefully, as you are, thank you....
And I've been a fan of Steven Seagulls since I first heard their take on the over used this AC/DC tune... Thunderstruck.....
Hmmm, TSG is making it hard to insert a link, ATM, so see here:

Thundersrtuck.

nope it wasn't TSG, just a glitch with a prog I installed  hope i fixed it.....
If the link works...well, C'mon, accordion delivered by lawn tractor (like the hat?) , spoons, plus an anvil...time to fire up the backyard grill and let that banjo have a rest


----------



## ekim68

Thanks Randy, I've got that bookmarked....


----------



## ekim68

Do you remember where you were when this happened? I remember where I was.....

Woodstock


----------



## RT

Oh MII-yiiike....were you there? And are you sure you remember correctly?
When the festival was happening in '69 , pretty sure I was in school...but when the documentary film came out in 1970 I was in the movie theater!
Definately, yes,that's where most of me was 

Some memorable performances there...and the entire cast is listed as Him-, Her- or Them-selves!


----------



## ekim68

Nope, I wasn't there but I caught the Movie, too. It was in 1969 and I was joining the Navy in hopes of staying out of Vietnam.


----------



## RT

I salute you sir...No joke, but with absolute respect! Everyone I knew wanted to avoid THAT...but anyway.
Umm, let's not get too off topic. Here.
So without getting into all that, here, it's time to say, again... but anyway...
And I mean that literally, the song I'm specifically pointing out requires you to listen to the bass line of the tune mentioned by Blues Traveler.

While known for the harmonica virtuoso, it's only minimal drums, guitar, bass and vocal/harmonica.
I want you to listen with focus on the bass (*guitar)*...kinda hard to do because the tune is so uplifting and the words strikes a chord somewhere with all of us, if you think about it.
But focus on the bass in this tune, turn away from the screen...I know I'm being annoying to some, but if you listen, the bass makes the song just as successful as the melody and the timing is spot on...well there's that one point in the tune you can't ignore...

With apologies I did choose the end credits from _Kingpin, _titles and all, so the video *will* be cluttered with such. Instead of a concert or standard video. I found it to be a more ....appropriate offering, sound-wise...for my puny speakers.
Try to focus on the bass...after listening twice...those are my rules....adjust your puny speakers....

But Anyway


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice Randy....Now I'm in search of more from him/them.....:up: BTW, I've added to my YouTube stuff, and only 28 more projects for 100...


----------



## ekim68

I know this Guitar Player.....

Girl in a Tree


----------



## RT

I think I've heard rumors of that Guitar Player somewhere... 
Love that tune, the message in coveys, very poetic in an uplifting ecological sense....well done sir! 

You've posted some stuff by 2 Cellos (awesome!), and I think I posted something by The Piano Guys, but this here was my first introduction (~ 4-5 years ago) to how intriguing their video production standards are. Perhaps it won't mean much to you unless you're a fan of the _Jason Bourne_ movies (first three) but it's cool how they mimic the cinematic style and blend the theme with Vivaldi (One of the first pieces ever composed for cello and string orchestra, in the 1700's!) Hey, you got yer train, the occasional deliberate camera shake...I reckon drones with HD cameras...nice. Nowadays they're doing 4k vids.
Code Name Bourne Vivaldi
Also that cello was handmade, the player or craftsman named it "Thor." ALL the percussion sounds you hear were created by THAT modern cello, says the notes. (also note that modern cello has *5 *strings.)

If you're not familiar with the _Bourne_ series, you surely know the theme from _Mission Impossible_, and here is a light-hearted take on that, featuring a lithe, limber, supple and svelte Lindsey Stirling on the violin. (Cool how the cello and violin match designs...)
Mission Impossible

Perhaps inappropriate to give a three-linked post (that's not guitar), but anyway, here ya go...in keeping with a lighthearted/humorous parody, how 'bout
Jackson 5 and Bach?

Dig the Squalk Tube?
(Don't worry Mike, I'll FAX you a disco ball, should you require one  )

These guys have done many takes on popular movies themes in awesome locations, plus other blends of recent and ancient music, I like 'em for doing something different.


----------



## RT

(And now for something completely different)
Mike, I was wondering what speakers/sound solution you have to listen to the music we have exchanged...I presume computer speakers.

I went through two versions of Creative's 5.1 Gigaworks and Megaworks (aka Cambridge Soundworks) speakers and though I adored the sound both sub woofers (which held the guts of the system) failed with a year or so...(just out of warranty on both )
Even posted pics of the blown capacitor/transistor on Creative's site. Considering they were about $300 per set, I was ultimately disappointed, but man were they sweet when they worked!
I also tried a Bose set, which sounded odd to me...considering every Bose speaker on a standard stereo/Hi-Fi system sounded great to me. It also failed. Well, I sometimes crank it up, but not enough to inflict damage on the speakers or ears (never FULL blown volume with a discrete sound card and all, for more than a few seconds...Too Loud!)

Currently using Klipsch Pro Media 2.1 wired...(it's always been on the list of decent speaker reviews) and after ya get used to it sounds good. And gets loud if you wish it. Half the price and going strong after several years. Only using onboard sound chip, no sound card for now.

So whadda you got? 
And do you use equalization sometimes?


----------



## ekim68

Most of my listening is off my main system with Bose speakers with controls on the back for woofer control. I've been using this for years and before these I had another set of Bose.  To tell the truth though, I only listen to them in the evenings after I play some guitar and it amounts to about 45 minutes of listening. I prefer to listen to the acoustic nature of my guitar because there are times when it rings in harmonics.... I also have this habit of total recall on melody lines and I listen to them in my head most of the day...Not only listen to them, but arrange and combine them.... (To me there's a lot of similarities in different cultures' music such as Old Chinese Folk tunes share a lot of combinations similar to Old Irish Folk music..) Sorry, I digress...

About 15 years ago some of us Old Guys decided to make a studio and record some of the Old Stuff before it disappeared....We started with a Tape Drive and then shortly went to a Roland Digital Recorder with 8 tracks and mucho effects....During that time we realized that we had new things to say and play and I got in the habit of making things up as often as I can... During that time I decided to make my own little studio and I put one together with an old XP machine I had with Sonic software....It worked great for years and I used Bose Speakers on that one, too... I had an Alesis mixer with 6 channels and two good mikes and stands and just now I did a search and it turns out that Behringer is a very popular mixer right now from low to high end...

I've recycled all of that stuff and now just sit in front of a webcam....Doesn't matter, I still have a few Ideas....


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> (To me there's a lot of similarities in different cultures' music such as Old Chinese Folk tunes share a lot of combinations similar to Old Irish Folk music..)


Interesting! I'm onboard with the Irish tunes, but am totally unfamiliar with Chinese folk music - hard to think they might be analogous in some ways to Irish, but I have no frame of reference atm.
Glad you like your Bose, been impressed with every set I've heard except for the ones I briefly owned...one day they just quit, right when I was getting used to them 



> I prefer to listen to the acoustic nature of my guitar because there are times when it rings in harmonics....


 Sweet! Having worked in a music store I had the chance to play a lot of different guitars, and it broke my heart to sell some of them. When you find an instrument that's true from nut to bridge and rings like a bell, ya kinda want to hang on to that one!

I think you mentioned earlier you had about 100 projects in mind, I hope you do all those, and then start on the next 100


----------



## ekim68

Actually, I'm on my way to 100 and I only have 28 more to go... I just got a Top Hat and it's going with my next project which is almost ready. 
Here's my latest from last month...Still Trekking


----------



## RT

Just watched that one, Mike!
Wonder if that's your Martin? Looks like one to me, but I've been away from playing for too long.

Now you're going to have to clarify your acquisition of a "Top Hat." 
If that that's a prop for your next project, say no more...


----------



## RT

One more thing...I don't know if you seen the media hoop-la on the new born giraffe, but that inspired me to re-post this here... back to the guitar... love animals!
I've posted this before, (I think) but it's April, and that's the Mother's name... well whatever, enjoy the way we _*don't*_ play guitar, traditionally speaking!

Only tune I know named for the currently popular animal 

Giraffe


----------



## ekim68

I remember that one and it's nice to be reminded.... Artistic as well as good music....:up:


----------



## ekim68

This was when I was much younger and in my fifties.....

Cinema


----------



## ekim68

More on these Cello Guys


----------



## ekim68

After playing last night I realized that I stink at Rhythm....I'm gonna get a Metronome and I'm wondering if you have any preference....


----------



## ekim68

Timing.....! 


John McLaughlin Trio - Stuttgart 1989 - 3/6


----------



## ekim68

Different Strings.....


Dire Straits-Sultans Of Swing Gayageum ver. by Luna


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> This was when I was much younger and in my fifties.....
> Cinema


If that's you, wish I'd been there!
And some one _finally thought of the children 
_


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Different Strings.....
> Dire Straits-Sultans Of Swing Gayageum ver. by Luna


Knew the John McLaughlin would be cool, but certainly didn't expect this one!
Kind of an awesome instrument... at first I thought , from the title of the song, heard that, been there, but upon listening... wow!
very nice find!


----------



## ekim68

More of the Mandolin Strings......


Mandolin Special, Ensemble - Groovin' High (Live on ACL Mandolin Special 1981)



I've been a Jethro Burns fan since the late 1950's....


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just ran into this....


Paco de Lucia "Impetu"


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> More of the Mandolin Strings......


Texas Swing, nice!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Wow, just ran into this....


"Impetu" - but the video titles the tune "Bulerias" ? no matter, it is what it is and it's a good one!

Umm, yeah that thar is a big WOW!
Mike, I had to check twice he was only using a 6 string guitar!
Really nice, _Muchas Gracias, mi amigo!!!_

That's keeper for me .. can't stop watching!


----------



## ekim68

Doin' some Guitar Browsing and found this....


The smoothest guitar switch ever!


----------



## RT

Yup, pretty smooth! Hate it when I broke a string but played on, would have been nice to have some help like that!


----------



## RT

Mike, there's something I just became aware of today... back in my post #622, mentioning the Blues Travelers, and I tried to impress on you to listen to the bass line...you indicated you liked it... well...

Bobby Sheehan ... only 31 years old ...


----------



## RT

Umm, in order to raise our spirits, how 'bout a rather long dose of Carlos Santana *with *John McLaughlin?

At about an hour and 1/2 long .... watch at your own risk... it's live, good video and audio... takes a while for John to show up
yup John is there, eventually ... at ~ 36 minutes in ...but so is Carlos and the excellent percussion and keyboards that really makes Santana rock! But then another 10 minutes before John does his stuff...

Confession - I didn't watch this all in one go....but you don't have to either...
I didn't count count how many guitars were used is this pixmission...

so here's Santana and Mclaughlin, live


----------



## RT

OK, Mike - here's something you should watch...and listen to...
Mighty fine pickin' going on here. The studio version is cleaner, but this live version shows they know what an acoustic string band can do...

Yonder Mountain String Band - Snow on the Pines

... stick around, enjoy the bass intro, mandolin and banjo or skip to the 8 minute mark and check the acoustic guitar lead... 




(my son turned me on to these guys)


----------



## ekim68

Nice stuff Randy...Your Son has good taste....


----------



## ekim68

Hey Randy, here's something Tim introduced to me earlier and it's a Joy....


Dave Beegle - Breaking Through The Clouds


----------



## RT

Oh very nice indeed!! Unexpected sounds from a guitar played like a sitar! 
Made me want to light some sandalwood incense and assume the meditation posture! 
You don't often see bare feet and amplified equipment on stage, either...

Going to sort of trick my son by making him face away from the monitor for a bit, then ask him what instrument he thinks it is...then look and see... I anticipate his reaction as something like..._Whaaaat the bleep? No way!! _heh, heh!
Kudos Tim, and thanks for that Mike, enjoyed it!


----------



## ekim68

This is my Favorite Bass Player and he Speaks a Language that I'm still trying to Interpret.....


Victor Wooten-Bass Solo


----------



## RT

Yessir, I know him from Bela Fleck's band and your previous posts, but did you know he was once a commencement speaker? Well, pretty close...
I didn't, til I saw this, and he speaks our language..., and yeah, I read that Tom Brown book he speaks of.. 

*Victor Wooten 2016 Commencement Speaker*


----------



## ekim68

These are different Strings, but what a show for a Master....


Oscar Peterson Trio - C Jam Blues


----------



## ekim68

Oh My, I just came across this and it is Wonderful....


Spain - Paco de Lucia & John McLaughlin - Live in Freiburg (1987)


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> These are different Strings, but what a show for a Master....
> Oscar Peterson Trio - C Jam Blues


Yeah, I can dig it!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Oh My, I just came across this and it is Wonderful....
> Spain - Paco de Lucia & John McLaughlin - Live in Freiburg (1987)


Very nice one there, Mike - nice find


----------



## ekim68

I'm almost there for the next song....I got my Top Hat....


----------



## ekim68

Oh My, just found this.....


Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush "Day on the Green" 1979


----------



## RT

Well something that might amuse you for about 6 minutes...I believe you will know the journey...

Journey of the Guitar Solo


----------



## ekim68

Nice Randy, that's a keeper.....I wonder what guitar work will look like in 10 to 50 years....


----------



## RT

Glad you liked it ! I knew you'd "get" every bit, no matter how short... in 50 years we might as well go to the Science and Space thread here 

But I found this...evidence that Van Halen did not invent the "tapping" technique... though that's what some young folks go "wow" about then (repeat then). Never could do it myself.
And there's also evidence it was a technique long before a video could be made...but here's what I got for ya.
And it's all not English for a solid 60+ seconds of Italian before a guitar is actually played...but if you watch til the 3:10 mark, you'd think that guy was a one man band:

Tapping 1965.


----------



## ekim68

Another Good Find Randy....I love YouTube.....


----------



## ekim68

Found another oldie by Roy Clark....


Roy Clark - 12th Street Rag


----------



## ekim68

Where's my Wallet?  


Jerry Garcia's guitar fetches $1.9M at New York auction


----------



## ekim68

More strings....


Barbra Mandrell - Steel Guitar Rag


----------



## ekim68

Wow, talk about Energy......


Robert Randolph- Squeeze


----------



## RT

Whoa, didn't expect Barbra Mandrell to be such a player  , and Randolph was also an unexpected treat!
I think I might have actually seen Roy Clark play like that on Hee Haw (my Dad made us watch it)...but I was encouraged.
At the time my parents had given me a cheap Silvertone acoustic from Sears & Roebuck (_ahem, I mean Santa_) , and became a fan of Chet Atkins (so then I wanted a Gretsch electric) and aspired to play _Windy and Warm_ but never got the rhythm down with my thumb, though I could finger pick eventually and play the tune... but not like this:

Chet Atkins - Fingerstyle Guitar Medley


----------



## ekim68

That was nice Randy....I'm gonna look around YouTube for some more of Chet....:up:


----------



## RT

And speaking of finger picking, I've posted some stuff by Tommy Emmanuel before, but not sure if this was one of them, getting on with the chiming harmonics...
just wanted you to know that I don't know how he does it so well. Talent, technique, the instrument, all combined?... obvious he likes that guitar as it shows signs of being played quite a bit (he calls it "The Mouse" in other videos)

Tommy Emmanuel Class - Maton Guitars


----------



## ekim68

I've seen this before but thanks for the reminder....It's Good Stuff.....


----------



## RT

Well...
this might be one for poochee, and I can't find much else by this guy ... and there's not much actual playing... but.... inspiring.
(No shame in using a loop in this case!)

Playing Guitar with No Arms...


----------



## RT

Here's a pretty nice duo of Chet with Mark Knopfler. Just pure guitar:

Looky, Listen here.


----------



## ekim68

Another nice find Randy. I wish I would have tried finger picking at an earlier age but I'm too set in my ways now. BTW, I finished the Top Hat song and I'm trying to get the best mix.


----------



## RT

Mike I reckon this about off topic as one could get, but I'm having audio trouble with your YT vids = NO SOUND...not all of them, which is weird.
New Top Hat video, NOPE.
_Some Brero_, which I have watched and _heard _before with mine own ear holes, now NOPE. 
_Still Trekking_, had sound, now NOPE.
_Dominos_ NOPE>
and several others = nope...?
BUT:

_River Wedding_, YUP!
_Raccoons_, YUP!
_Mike's Lemon Bread_, YUP!
...and several other YUPs! on your previous videos, including ones I've seen before, and even ones I have not til now.

What the ...? Everyone else I sub on to on YT (that I checked) has good sound, and I even checked some totally random vids = sound OK.

Note: I've also had this recently with only one other channel I sub to on YT, where newer vids have no sound but still have audio on some older ones. Have not contacted him yet except for a short comment om YT. I do not have the prob with the majority of new videos posted by anyone else one the YouTube. I brought this up here because it might be easier than dealing with YT's comment format...


----------



## ekim68

I hear and see them all the time and have no problems with the audio and my videos aren't restricted in any way. Have you logged out of Google and try to hear them then?


----------



## RT

Well I just did that, haven't done that in a while...(nearly forgot my password  but it seems the results are the same. A quick check of your YT vids that was Yup or Nope sound-wise as I mentioned before = same for each video.
Also on the other channel I mentioned, some work some don't, just as before.
Good suggestion though.

Hmmm...let me experiment with a different browser. I use Firefox as default, but have kept Chrome up to date...

~~~ I just tried an updated Chrome and it won't even open now ... seems I have got some things to sort out that are not really in the spirit of this guitar thread, I believe I just broke a string somewhere along the way  but the show must go on.
But Dang IT! I want to hear what you've done....but I don't understand why only a few videos which did work before, sound-wise, and still work now.....and then others vids do not have audio.


----------



## RT

While I'm dealing with that problem, and speaking of Woodstock  I can hear this - Steven Stills can carry a tune, and is a better player than you would first think...but I have to preface this with my story _<sigh>_
I was once in a trio, I played a 12 string, the other played a nylon six string and sang and his sister was also on vocal...long story short, we won a talent show and got to be on local TV. woo.
(and toot toot I guess  ) 
I think we won because at the last of this 'Suite' we flipped our guitars over and played percussion on the guitars to the rhythm... and brother and sister harmony carried the tune.
hah! no expected that 

This tune is what we played, but even though the vocals reign it wouldn't work without Still's talent with just a six string...
The demeanor between Nash and Crosby's performance is kind of amusing 

Suite: Judy Blue Eyes


----------



## ekim68

I'm sharing this Classic take from Crosby, Stills, and Nash....:up: Check out this rendition of Jeff Beck doing Little Wing...


----------



## RT

Nice dynamics!


----------



## ekim68

Just found another enjoyable Robert Randolph thing and I like it....


----------



## RT

Umm, yah that was an R Randolph goodie 

I had to post this for ye, speaking of Suite; Judy Blue Eyes.....sorry for the double song, but I thought this was a nice rendition of the tune...

Once More, Judy Blue Eyes... (not CSN, nice performance)
Hey I seem to be living in the past .... 
Nice they had a bass player...


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now....


Les Paul & Mary Ford Absolutely Live


----------



## RT

Enjoyed that one Mike, guess I was in the mood too
Mary Ford was way


----------



## ekim68

More of the 2Cellos and I love the way they make strong percussion and melody out of their ever-switching parts....


----------



## RT

Nice one! They certainly are energetic performers


----------



## RT

Here is some minimalist guitar, but no less important in the tune, just a confident strum in time.
I"ve seen these guys a couple of times, and actually met some of them while in Atlanta when my band was buying some equipment...had a beer with 'em. Ok before that I met Kevin Gray in the restroom at a gig..he was playing a Silvertone (my first guitar) I asked him about the guitar and he said "I'm into disposable guitars."  nice guys, they have a big fan base.
I somehow thought I've posted this before but a search of this thread turn up no results for

White Animals, This Girl of Mine. 

One note - the keyboard is played by the the same guy that controls the EQ during live performances, never seen on stage, the man behind the mix. Mostly original songs, Beatles influenced I would say.


----------



## ekim68

Nice Randy. I noticed a twelve-string in the mix and I used to play one. Fingers are too old now...


----------



## RT

Yeah, me too... and sometimes a real pain to tune the 12 string!


----------



## ekim68

Better than a Cup of Coffee.....


Joe Satriani - "Ice-9" At Hellfest 2016 With Guitar Battle


----------



## RT

There's a reason why guitarists like Marshall's


----------



## ekim68

More of Dave Beegle.....


Ecstatico


----------



## RT

Enjoyed that Mike!
Man, for an acoustic player(s) he has an awesome percussion ensemble. 
Gonna be lookin for more from this guy!


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, back when Joe had Hair.....


Joe Satriani - Summer Song


----------



## ekim68

Holy History Batman, where was I in 1978? 


Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - "I'm a King Bee" 1978


----------



## ekim68

Strings in Motion....


Robert Randolph & The Family Band - Nobodysoul


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Holy History Batman, where was I in 1978?
> 
> 
> Frank Marino & Mahogany Rush - "I'm a King Bee" 1978


Dang, I missed that show!
'Nuther good one Mike!


----------



## ekim68

And This from some Clever Old Guy....


----------



## RT

Wonder who that COG could be? Got sound on that one too Mike! Huzzah! two in a row with audio! 
No clue why some of your sound works for me and some don't.

Well on Eclipse Day, I had to listen to Pink Floyd's Dark Side of the Moon...very interesting innovative original guitar work on that album, as well as others of theirs. This one Brain Damage/Eclipse  came to mind. But this one too, unique guitar about 5 min into the tune, so there you're fairly warned, but I know you know the tune. Seems to cut off abit early, but...that's what I got right now.
And just for old time's sake, " Ain't No Sunshine When She's Gone." No link, cuz you also know what it is  That was an just an eclipsey type thing.

As for the over-hyped Total Eclipse of the Heart tune...meh, left that for the teeny boppers and football players.


----------



## ekim68

COG, I like it....:up: Kind of like a Cog in the Wheel of Music, or as Frank Zappa said, "Conceptual Continuity"....


----------



## RT

Not quite sure, but Zappa might also have said "illegal legalities" as well as "immoral moralities."
Nothing to do with what we're talking about and some one else may have said those. I just recall stealing those phrases in a paper I wrote in high school.  Just a comment, nothing more 
Got an A minus (spelling, ya know).


----------



## ekim68

Holy Dobro..... Just found This with Jerry Douglas doing his String Magic Solo..


----------



## RT

Hey Bro, Doh! Liked it! Wasn't familiar with that dude. Smooth player.


----------



## ekim68

A walk in the Park.....

River Path


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff.....


Today Show,1987,George,Benson,Earl Klugh


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Good stuff.....
> 
> 
> Today Show,1987,George,Benson,Earl Klugh


Two of my favorites.


----------



## RT

The interview was interesting too!


----------



## ekim68

Tell me a Story please.......


Sharon Isbin - Asturias


----------



## poochee

ekim68 said:


> Sharon Isbin - Asturias


Love it.


----------



## RT

Man you know how to pick 'em... what a classic Latin/Flamingo style tune. I'd not known of Sharon Isbin.
Yet another artist I'll have to seek more of.


----------



## ekim68

Oh My, just came across this..... Music is such a Wondrous Thing.....


LAURENCE JUBER - LITTLE WING


----------



## RT

Mike, sure wish I could have heard that one , but some (not all) YT vids are silent for me...still.
Even though YT has made changes. That was also a silent one for me. 

Was thinking about The Ukulele Orchestra of Great Britain - I'd posted something before and you said you might check them out...
well don't know if you did or not, but here's another from them.
I'd never heard this tune before watching this vid, but my son was familiar with the tune.
Not any thing eye popping, string-wise...but it's a bunch of ukuleles, and each plays it's part. 

Teenage Dirt Bag


----------



## ekim68

I don't have that problem with YT so we need to narrow this down. How are you getting online and what browser do you use? I will check out the ukuleles though...


----------



## RT

Mike I posted a thread about this issue HERE.
If you have a look you'll see I used some of your vids as an example of what works and what doesn't.
For a while I could download the silent vids and they work fine, played on my computer. But YouTube has changed (again) and the download option doesn't show anymore.

Don't think it's a browser issue as neither Firefox nor Chrome gives sound for certain videos, but do with others...and that's whats perplexing me.
If you upload a video in a compatible format to YT, it does what it does and posts the resulting video. But for me some work, some don't sound-wise. Even a vid of yours that worked 6 months ago doesn't work now. And any audio media I have works on my 'pooter - CDs, saved music file and videos, DVDs, and most YT and other online videos = no problem. (and yes I do have the volume up and speakers turned on  )


----------



## ekim68

Hmm....I see the responses and what you've done.. Do you subscribe to my YT page? If so try to unsubscribe and see if they act the same way...I use two different methods for uploading my stuff so let me know what works and what doesn't and I'll look at the format...


----------



## RT

Mike, not sure if the format you upload to YT makes any difference, as long as it's accepted by YT. It then converts it to the video one sees on the web.
(Yes I tried the unsub method, no joy.)
When I look at "stats for nerds" (right click on an active video) I see codecs listed as avc1/ mp4a. Both on vids that have audio and those that don't. The really odd thing is some (but not all) videos had sound at one point and now do not, and some never have had sound for me.

Perhaps I will migrate to Window 10 and see what happens...know I'll have to do that at some point anyway


----------



## ekim68

Oh well, your know what they say...."to see a world in a grain of sand"......... I think I shared this earlier....


John McLaughlin & Shakti "Joy" (Live Montreux 1976)


----------



## RT

Of course I like your quote there, like the video too...if I did see this before - glad you posted it again, very nice  ...wish I could sit like that for some time, but if I did I'd need help getting up


----------



## ekim68

Here's an old Frank Marino tune and Man I swear that if a Spaceship took a Rock Band like this, it would have almost all the Energy it needed..


Frank Marino 11-20-1983 Rock & Roll Hall of Fame


----------



## ekim68

Fun Stuff.....


 John McLaughlin and Paco De Lucia (1982)


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just came across this from Rush


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this Gem.....


Eric Clapton - Layla


----------



## RT

Another from John Mclaughlin, really didn't expect a Julie Andrews tune from him... 

My Favorite Things

that thar is what I call jazz...wooden flute, and it ain't just John on string things...! 
the instrumental "duel" later on is fascinating!


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was cool Randy..


----------



## RT

Bet you haven't heard this one for a while... Al Stewart seemed to be keen on history.
Was going to post his "Roads to Moscow' but it's kinda depressing, war and all that entails...
So here's this, still a bit history and war, but a bit more guitar - y, keeping with the thread title...:

Nostradamus

...I think is one of first tunes when I finally 'got' the left and right in stereo headphones, back in the day 
(and yes that phasing is intentional)


----------



## ekim68

Back to that Dobro Guy.....


Allison Krauss & Jerry Douglas - Carolina In My Mind


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again only because it is a Treasure....


John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

Music to my ears....


Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Coming around again only because it is a Treasure....
> 
> 
> John Mclaughlin


 Well thank you for that one Mike, because treasures are sometimes buried and sometimes lost!


----------



## RT

Here's Chet again, and apologies if I posted this before, I should have, but if I didn't, or you nor I don't remember,,,you're welcome 

Chet Atkins One million notes


----------



## ekim68

Another Experiment.......


Weather or Not


----------



## RT




----------



## ekim68

Whoa......! 


Stairway to Heaven Stanley Jordan


----------



## ekim68

You Always Knew


----------



## RT

Yeah Mike, I knew/know that thought!


----------



## ekim68

That was written by my old friend Don who I grew up with. Out of the sixty songs I've written, not one of them has been a Love Song... Not sure how that happened....Oh well, on to the Next Thing.....


----------



## RT

I believe the Next Thing you do will be 
Because I seem to be running out of cool stuff I submit this bass player, on a Level of 42...
like or not here's THIS


----------



## RT

But also, let's forget about the guitar for a minnit and have a bit of fun for old times' sake....
Midnight Special 1976? Can you dig it?
Midnight Special was cool because it featured live performances, as far as I know...


----------



## RT

And another one from The Piano Guys, just in case your feeling Christmas-y...
I'm not particularly...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was nice Randy....Getting me into the spirit of the Times....


----------



## RT

Mike I sometimes wonder if we're the only two in this thread these days!?
(I know we're not the last two on this Earth
Poochee would chime in from time to time...


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thank the Internet I came across this....


The Silk Road Ensemble - Ascending Bird


----------



## RT

That was cool Mike, a diverse ensemble to be sure!
Amazing what strings and things can accomplish when people agree to co-operate


----------



## RT

Well check this out at your leisure..it's kind of a long one...
Chet Atkins, Jerry Reed...and so on and so forth.


----------



## ekim68

Coffee Blues


----------



## ekim68

Star Wars Imperial March (Guitar Orchestra) - Cooper Carter


----------



## ekim68

Good String Stuff.....


Bela Fleck and Abigail Washburn meld marriage with music


----------



## RT

Ah yes! I recall B & A appearing near me in 2016,

Missed it though... (typical..  )


----------



## ekim68

Did I tell you I like YouTube? 


Segovia Plays Gavotte (Bach)


----------



## ekim68

An interesting read for us Guitar Players.... 


Limited run acoustic made using wood reclaimed from Hendrix family home



> We've seen a number of guitars made with wood reclaimed from old bridges and barns, a Detroit firehouse and Brazilian shacks. But Canada's Joi guitars has dipped into rock 'n' roll history for a limited edition acoustic made using reclaimed wood, wiring, paint and nails from the Seattle family home of Jimi Hendrix.


----------



## ekim68

The Steel Guitar lead at the end qualified this song for this thread.... A most beautiful Voice, too... 


Emmylou Harris - Making Believe (1977)


----------



## valis

ekim68 said:


> The Steel Guitar lead at the end qualified this song for this thread.... A most beautiful Voice, too...
> 
> 
> Emmylou Harris - Making Believe (1977)


Had ZERO clue she covered that. That is awesome, Mike, thank you so much for that.

FYI, Social D has a fantastic, albeit very much crunchier, version as well.

Again; thanks for this.


----------



## RT

I wish to further this thread, but am stuck in Safe Mode, hence no sound atm.
New system arriving this coming week!


----------



## ekim68

valis said:


> Had ZERO clue she covered that. That is awesome, Mike, thank you so much for that.
> 
> FYI, Social D has a fantastic, albeit very much crunchier, version as well.
> 
> Again; thanks for this.


I actually met her back in 1969 in Rialto, CA. but I didn't have a chance to jam with her.... Oh, but what a voice.. :up:


----------



## valis

My friend, said it before and saying it again; you need to write an autobio.....


----------



## ekim68

I have a tough time with lyrics. Always have...


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood for some Steel Guitar....


Robert Randolph- Squeeze


----------



## ekim68

River Path


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just came across this.... 

Limehouse Blues


----------



## ekim68

An interesting Banjo and the playing of it, but nice... 


Rhiannon Giddens: "Julie"


----------



## RT

Mike , while migrating betwixt computers, I had jotted a note that simply read "For Mike Playing Guitar Live 1995 Jardin Stunz and Farah" with a sorta garbled footnote of "fast fingerwork.."or sommat.
No URL or any thing, so best I came up with was this...dunno if it's the one...
Never heard of the guys before but thought you may have, or least be aware... 

Link to cryptic note written to self?

Edit:
Should say "Limber pinky playing"
No arthritis in the hands there!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for this Randy. Nice music and the first Comment said it all. :up:


----------



## ekim68

BTW, I got my 95th project up, only five to go.


----------



## ekim68

Archlute...... 


J.S. Bach: Prelude in C Minor


----------



## RT

+  indeed!!
Wasn't aware of such an instrument!
What a chore it must be to tune!!

Also cool is the harp version of Bach's D minor Toccata and Fugue as played by a harpy ( no, I meant _harpist_!!  ) It auto-played right after your link...
(note that there'll be a bottom right PIP showing the foot work involved in harping ...much like a piano or organ..)

I used to have permission to visit the nearby Catholic church and play their awesome pipe organ late at night, even though I'm not Catholic... used to attempt some of the more recognizable bits of Bach there, all alone, but for God and his Son, I guess....and I did so with reverence, and Father Breen even trusted me to lock up when I left in the wee hours. Of course the main doors were always open. But had respect for the organ, the church, the acoustics, and "religiously" made sure I left all as I had found it...

With privileges comes responsibility, so I sorta learned something thanks to a man who trusted a teen that was not of his flock...but allowed me to express myself without judgment nor expectation..

_>sigh< _I wish there were more Father Breen's in this world.


----------



## ekim68

So you play keyboard? Got anything online? Curious Minds want to know.


----------



## RT

keyboard, _moi?_...not to the point I ever played in public, just a dabble, playing by ear - don't think I've ever played an entire song on the black and whites, just experimenting all the while...
sometimes it works, but I rarely recall what I've played, but I can play enough to convince my friends I actually play 
I took piano lessons as a young fellow, but have forgotten how to read sheet music at a glance...

Would really like to get into electronic keyboards, the possibilities are endless there, but $$$ ya know, for the good stuff.
I only have my grandma's piano now and it's a bit out of tune and many keys are sticking to the point of frustration..so I dabble little there theses days.


----------



## ekim68

Less Strings... 


Astro ukulele folds down to pocket-friendly dimensions


----------



## RT

Now that reminds me of the Star Trek (TOS) episode "The Way to Eden," except way more


----------



## ekim68

I've played the ukulele off and on for years, but it's not my main thing. However, those look cool...  I can imagine walking the Butte to Butte playing one.....:up:


----------



## RT

Just be sure to wear a Hawaiian shirt, so as to blend in nicely


----------



## ekim68

Number 97... 


Above As Below


----------



## RT

This might have been posted before, it's seems more chatter than play,
but two of Mike's favs on the same stage...

*Les Paul with Joe Satriani*


----------



## ekim68

Nice Randy, and after a rough start it was pretty cool and I don't think it was posted before....Speaking of Les Paul, I would love to go back in a Time Machine to watch him and Mary Ford in their Prime....Good stuff... :up:


----------



## ekim68

Alquier appeals to eco-conscious guitarists with Cosmic One launch



> Exotic hardwoods are getting harder to come by and tighter tonewood regulations are having an impact on guitar making. Over the last few years, many leading manufacturers have been raiding wood piles from demolished buildings or using materials that are easier to come by. But France's Alquier Guitars is going all out for its Cosmic builds, turning away from tropical wood, making use of sustainable bamboo and breaking out titanium hardware.


----------



## RT

Interesting...and cool looking guitar!
Bamboo as one of the woods?
Wonder what would happen if ya played one near the Panda paddock at the zoo? 

I used to play a Travis Bean, made from Hawaiian Koa and aluminum...guess that would be considered a tropical wood. Very heavy, and the aluminum made it a bit tricky to keep in tune when playing outdoors on cold evenings.
Think I've mentioned this before, though.

Had I known how much they can sell for now


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, thanks for the Flash Back with Jim. My how time flies...And it seems to fly faster these days...


----------



## RT

RT said:


> Bamboo as one of the woods?
> Wonder what would happen if ya played one near the Panda paddock at the zoo?


Mike, I left you wide open to respond "Panda-monium"  
( Didn't occur to me either, til just now


----------



## ekim68

Panda-monium?


----------



## RT

Very punny, Mike 
But here's something you don't hear on a daily basis, but at this late hour I found this I wanted to bring out the hooka I never had...
While guitar, uke, violin, banjo and bass are their own stringy things, there's this sitar thingy... must be a pain to tune one of those....

Ravi Shankar and daughter


----------



## RT

Ever seen one of these?


----------



## ekim68

Wow....! Nice.... Probably too many strings for me and I'd get pretty confused...


----------



## ekim68

Like an old friend passing away. I used to have several Gibson Guitars in the Past... *sigh*


Gibson guitar maker files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection


----------



## RT

Yeah, me too. Had a couple of Les Paul models I was fond of.


----------



## ekim68

George Harrison's first electric guitar tops the bill at Music Icons auction



> On May 19 at the Hard Rock Cafe in New York, music lovers and collectors will get their chance to snag a treasure trove of memorabilia linked to rock and pop icons. Among many items of clothing, handwritten song lyrics and instruments once owned and played by rock's greatest stars is an gem of a find that's not been seen in public since 1965.
> 
> The star of the whole Music Icons auction is undoubtedly George Harrison's first electric guitar. When the early Beatles (then called The Quarrymen) moved from acoustic skiffle band to travel on the road to electric rock and pop megastardom, George Harrison and John Lennon both took ownership of an almost identical pair of Hofner Club 40 guitars - Lennon first, closely followed by Harrison.


----------



## ekim68

Oh My, I guess he's not too Old after all... 


Paul Gilbert - Amazing solo in Taiwan 2017


----------



## ekim68

Oh yeah, Angus....! 


AC/DC - Thunderstruck (En vivo)


----------



## RT

That was a good one, but I'm to take you back to this version where there's not 50,000 folks in the audience, maybe something you might stumble upon when you do your river walk


----------



## ekim68

Keep reminding me Randy. That's a cool version..


----------



## ekim68

Roaming the Internet just now and came up with this cool tune... 


Julian Bream | Recuerdos de la Alhambra | Francisco Tárrega


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again... 


Women of Ireland - Jeff Beck


----------



## RT

Mike, because you asked me to keep reminding you, I'm reminded that there's a ukulele in your music room that's been neglected...so that thought reminded me of this previous post (plus I saw saw the movie recently, so I was reminded of it )

The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly


----------



## RT

First get a guitar, then learn how to tune it... No really, it helps a great deal.

OK, I'm being of no help to you Nick, but I can say that if you start playing steadily your fingers will hurt until they are calloused, then you'll be fine, but that takes time and practice. I don't recall exactly how I learned but likely started off with a book to get the basic chords and took inspiration from local musicians. If fact they steered me to music that seemed totally out of my league at the time (and they did that on purpose, I finally realized) and after a while I could do that....
you have to love it, keep at it, and if you do you'll understand what I mean!

You don't have to be a rock star, all you have to do is play what pleases you


----------



## RT

NickHudson said:


> I just want to play it in my room and spend some good time.


And that, my friend, is how it starts.
You just need to begin the process, you may find you're more talented than you give yourself credit for


----------



## RT

I dunno, never went that web route, I learned on my own, basically...ultimately...wasn't no internet then 
But was amazed that I went from playing in my room to the point of playing before
a couple of hundred of people, and getting paid for it  
But that was then, and this is now... _>sigh<
_
Don't let my ramblings discourage you! Music is a universal language, I hope you create your own!


----------



## ekim68

Nick?


----------



## ekim68

This is a rough cut of my favorite song by this guy.... (And the style will take you back in time, eh Randy? )


FRANK MARINO & MAHOGANY RUSH - Poppy


----------



## RT

Mike, had to dust off the old time machine for that stylish one!
That's funny you said rough cut...once our garage band was called The Rough Cut Road Crew 



ekim68 said:


> Nick?


Uh, I swear NickHudson from San Diego was here late last night and asked for tips on playing guitar...else how could I quote his post there in #791?
Search shows he's a member with 0 posts....but last activity at 3:48 am yesterday, which sounds about right...hmmph...reckon for some reason he's nearly deleted himself and doesn't want to learn the guitar after all.
Was just being friendly and trying to help, pretty sure I wouldn't take the trouble just to talk to myself 
His comments are in my email notifications, so I'm not as wacky as you might think!


----------



## ekim68

Listening to the Blues Tonight... 


Edgar Winter Steve Lukather Jeff Healey RedHouse


----------



## RT

Hey Mike, do you know about Chuck's thread
Identifying a 1960s Talk Show From Framegrab ?

Thought you might know something, and at the very least, you'd appreciate the video of Chet mentioned.


----------



## ekim68

I saw Chuck's thread and I have a thought to share about it when I can remember what I was thinking about..  Nice Chet video...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> I saw Chuck's thread and I have a thought to share about it when I can remember what I was thinking about..


Roger that, ol' buoy


----------



## ekim68

Oh my... 


RUSH - Best intro EVER!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RT

Nice,
Reckon you can't have enough drum components and amps on stage for one guitar, but apparently you need a couple of clothes dryers and a snack machine to augment the bass... (did I see/say that right?)


----------



## ekim68

Old Guys get it done... 


Jeff Beck - Little Wing 6-12-2011


----------



## RT

Well, how 'bout a little Jerry and Chet?
Muleskinner Blues

Chet seems a bit lost at first...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, thanks for that Randy...:up: Brings back many memories from those times and I'd forgotten how energetic Jerry was in his earlier years..


----------



## RT

Mike, I used to be kinda bummed out at Reed's sorta ******* demeanor, but there's no doubt he was a good guitar player. 
Just sorry I didn't appreciate his talent before


----------



## ekim68

We saw him at the County Fair about 25 years ago and he was still animated and in tune, but he had other Guitar players around him that played lead..


----------



## ekim68

Wait For Me


----------



## RT

Ahh, there you are my friend...some of your vids haven't played for me previously, but a newer computer seems to have corrected that


----------



## ekim68

98 and two more to go...


----------



## RT

And then what after the remaing two? 
I bet you got more than 100 ideas in your head


----------



## ekim68

Actually I have about five or six projects in mind. Retirement is great...


----------



## RT

Speaking of energetic ...not guitar heavy, but weirdly heavy nonetheless
Had a better one that would wear ya out by a simple watch, but this'll wake you up or make ya get ready for bed


----------



## ekim68

Wow, nice Randy....I heard them for the first time when I got back from my first Vietnam trip... I truly believe that the Music at that time was a Renaissance...


----------



## RT

Dude, my first and only cross country road trip with my best buddy ... we seemed to be one day late for every Tull concert on the road, all across the country


----------



## ekim68

Well that's a Record in itself, eh? 

Call the Guinness People...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> my first Vietnam trip


Mike didn't know you are a vet, I'm very respectful in that regard, so I'm humbled you put up with my BS


----------



## ekim68

That was a Lifetime ago...Now is now... And I think your BS is Cool....


----------



## RT

Glad to hear that way of thinking.... So your BS is also 
I try to abide from day to day... retirement is nice but it still comes with a certain responsibility that nearly equals ones work ethic... other days, I don't give a damn


----------



## RT

So I'm a rambling guy and give another non-guitar offering, just for kicks...it's still stringy though 

Steve Martin 1979


----------



## dannyk65

Hey guys, I'm liking this thread quite a bit and wanted to chime in...I've played acoustic for years and years but never electric, and since my brother just got me a sweet electric....

So I've been trying to pick up new songs these past couple weeks and today I started on Sultans of Swing. Mark Knopfler is absolutely legendary andI'm hooked...


----------



## ekim68

Hello dannyk65 and welcome. You can't go wrong studying Mark Knopfler, oh he of the Magic Fingers... 

I went through several Electric Guitar stages of my life, but now I'm down to my good friend the little guitar.  When I was younger I didn't want to have anything to do with Scales and I just wanted to learn Songs. Had many good Jams too...


----------



## dannyk65

ekim68 said:


> Hello dannyk65 and welcome. You can't go wrong studying Mark Knopfler, oh he of the Magic Fingers...
> 
> I went through several Electric Guitar stages of my life, but now I'm down to my good friend the little guitar.  When I was younger I didn't want to have anything to do with Scales and I just wanted to learn Songs. Had many good Jams too...


Hi ekim68,

Since I've always played mostly rhythm on acoustic, any advice for a place to start learning more lead-based techniques? I don't mean how can I learn the solo to freebird in 10 minutes, but stuff I can work on to make freestlying more possible....

Thanks!


----------



## ekim68

Hi danny,

Actually I have an exercise that I do that may help. (I've been wanting to put up a video using a simple Am scale and I may have the impetus to do it now.)
You start out with eight notes and play them slow at first and then work up the speed. Not only do you want to build up finger strength but also finger memory. I'll see if I can get that video made in the next few days..


----------



## dannyk65

ekim68 said:


> Hi danny,
> 
> Actually I have an exercise that I do that may help. (I've been wanting to put up a video using a simple Am scale and I may have the impetus to do it now.)
> You start out with eight notes and play them slow at first and then work up the speed. Not only do you want to build up finger strength but also finger memory. I'll see if I can get that video made in the next few days..


Ok I'd love to check it out! Thank you.

I'm working on Sultans of Swing right now and trying to get my brain to tell my right hand to finger pick is the hardest part. I mean, I could just use a pick but I think trying difficult methods/songs first will make me improve the fastest. (When I first learned to play, my buddy taught me a few Dave Matthews songs, and that was all I knew. I think that made me much better right away...)


----------



## RT

here's a little interlude for youse guitar guys...


----------



## ekim68

Oh, the other Strings..  I'm listening to this wonderfully talented Piano guy and Wow... 


Roberto Fonseca Trio - Jarasum Jazz Festival 2015


----------



## ekim68

Back to the Future... 


Weather Report - Birdland (Jaco Pastorius)


----------



## ekim68

Whoa...  I can only guess at some of the chords that she's playing... 


Recuerdos de la Alhambra - Guitarist Kim Chung


----------



## ekim68

Okay Class, time for Lessons... 


Béla Fleck & Abigail Washburn: Clawhammer vs. Three-Finger Banjo Style | Reverb Interview


----------



## ekim68

Mercury Modular Guitar can be packed into carry-on luggage for air travel ease



> Carry-on luggage restrictions mean that musicians can't usually stow a guitar away in an overhead locker, so either have to pay for an extra ticket so that "Mr Les Paul" can sit in the adjacent seat or run the gauntlet and check it in. Fear of travel damage is what prompted Ian Reddick to design and build the Mercury Modular Guitar, which can be broken apart and squeezed into a carry-on suitcase during the flight, then slotted together when it's time to rock.


----------



## ekim68

A repeat, but very pleasing... 


Spain - Paco de Lucia & John McLaughlin - Live in Freiburg (1987)


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the Past... 


ROBIN TROWER - Bridge Of Sighs


----------



## ekim68

Understandable that Bass Players have Big Hands... 


Jaco Pastorius (High) solo Live in Offenbach Weather Report September 29, 1978


----------



## RT

I might have posted before, Allamn brothers, Jessica.
But if you've ever seen live and jammin' ...I seen 'em with Duane,
Uh they jammed but knew exactly what they were doing.
'Twas awesome 

So I came across this, pretty darn good jam..






Oops again!
meant to link, not embed...well there you are..


----------



## ekim68

Flash from the Past.. 


The Coast


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now.. 


Women of Ireland - Jeff Beck


----------



## ekim68

Dorris Ranch


----------



## ekim68

Oh Wow.. 


Steve Vai - Incredible "Whispering A Prayer" - New York 2016


----------



## ekim68

I tried to find a live version of this but it's still amazing.. 


The Flight of the Bumble Bee


----------



## ekim68

Not to mention that she plays a mean guitar.. 


Big Yellow Taxi - Joni Mitchell


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani - Flying In a Blue Dream (from Satriani LIVE!)


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again... 


Women of Ireland - Jeff Beck


----------



## ekim68

Wow... Just came across this... 


Steve Vai - Tender Surrender (TEC Awards 2012)


----------



## ekim68

Music as a Short Story... 


Eric Johnson - When The Sun Meets The Sky


----------



## RT

This here might be a bit under par for this course of discussion, but at this hour, just recalled that a Steely Dan tune that had a rather unique guitar sound... with solid vocals to boot...many are better but this is what it is/was 






And I have no idea why my link insists on embedding a video playlist...all I did was copy/paste the URL...


----------



## ekim68

Ah Steely Dan... I went through a faze in my life where I tried to copy all of Skunk Baxter's licks and actually got a couple of them. Those were the days/daze.
 Thanks for this Randy.


----------



## RT

Mike I recall the days/daze...
no wait a minnit, I really don't, but sometimes I do...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just came across this and it's the first time I've seen Al play Acoustic guitar... 


Paco de Lucía & Al Di Meola - Mediterranean Sundance


----------



## RT

Sure did like Al, Chick, Stanley and Lenny all together doncha know 
But the acoustic was 

But I just forgot what time it was and this reminded me
though posted before, but why not again?

Terry Kath was a damn good player, and Chicago was a pretty damn tight band in the day.


----------



## RT

And now for something completely different...
Again, not guitar but still strings attached...
and this guy obviously has a lot of tech going on,
but interesting I thought.


----------



## ekim68

Well I can go farther afield than you my Friend... This fine tribute from Wynton to Louis..


Wynton Marsalis Tribute to Louis Armstrong


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Well I can go farther afield than you my Friend...


I've never doubted that!


----------



## ekim68

Not bad for an Older Guy... 


How Eddie Van Halen Invented Tapping


----------



## RT

I posted this before, but Eddie Van Halen *did not* invent tapping!
Let's step back in The Way Back Machine to 1965...


----------



## ekim68

Okay, I remember seeing that before, but Eddie did do a fine job, eh?


----------



## RT

yes, indeed...refined and popularized that technique


----------



## ekim68

I did the background voice and guitar in this one. 

Fallen Angels


----------



## RT

Awesome Mike!
You Old Guys were very clean with your sound, i like it!


----------



## ekim68

When my friend Doug made a pretty complete studio, we recorded for about ten years and I've come across a few of the leftovers..


----------



## RT

Glad to hear you have those recordings, that I can hear/see too...there is so much of my music making that's nothing but a fond memory.
Treasure your good times, my friend


----------



## ekim68

Nice little roaming chords and notes, and the Oregon Coast...


The Coast


----------



## ekim68

We went to the Aquarium in Newport a couple of weeks ago, and yep it's confirmed, there is a Guitarfish..


----------



## ekim68

A repeat but an Artist at Work.... 


Steve Vai - Incredible "Whispering A Prayer" - New York 2016


----------



## ekim68

A Melody kind of Night... 


Joe Satriani - Flying In a Blue Dream (from Satriani LIVE!)


----------



## ekim68

I know the lead player in this song.. 

You Always Knew


----------



## ekim68

In the Mood just now... 


*** Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover - *** Guitaristpage.com


----------



## RT

Mike, with respect to Stanley Clarke and Al Di Miola, you know the LP "Return to Forever" ...
and taking the liberty of string are strings,
I tinkered with the piano, and got only a little bit of of the theme...piano is harder than guitar!
(for me)

perhaps posted before, as you often say... I'm in the mood just now... expressive, percussive, an impressive performance...

Where Have I Known You Before?


----------



## ekim68

Wow, my most favorite piano virtuoso.... I used to have the Album, but alas Time.... Mighty Fine Memories listening to this masterpiece.. 

Thanks..


----------



## ekim68

It's about tempo.. 


[url=https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWCVIb_ku_Y]
*Rush - 2112**
*
[/URL]


----------



## RT

tempo, yes ...and it's also about timing...

also Rush in an odd 7/8 time signature 

(no, I didn't figure that out myself...)


----------



## ekim68

I played with some Reggae people way back in the Day, what fun... 


Reggae music gets UNESCO protected status



> (CNN) - Reggae music nowadays seems as ubiquitous to the beaches of Southeast Asia and dorm rooms of Boston as it does to its Jamaican homeland.
> Now the genre that evolved in the 1960s has been added to the list of global cultural treasures by UNESCO, the United Nation's cultural and scientific agency.


----------



## ekim68

A Toe Tapper, and there are some Strings in there somewhere... 


Second Line (Joe Avery's Blues) - Wynton Marsalis Quintet featuring Mark O'Connor and Frank Vignola


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season... 


Old Guys Santa


----------



## ekim68

Well I'm just Thunderstruck... 


AC/DC - Thunderstruck Gayageum가야금ver. by Luna 루나


----------



## RT

Uh, me too Mike! 
And just when I thought that song had been played to death...nice find!


----------



## ekim68

I've got another project just about finished and tomorrow I'm gonna replace my strings and work 'em in... 

Happy Holidays Randy...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> I've got another project just about finished and tomorrow I'm gonna replace my strings and work 'em in...
> 
> Happy Holidays Randy...


Now I'm quite curious, my friend, to what you've got up you sleeve


----------



## RT

Even though this doesn't a great of guitar about it, it is an essential portion of this pixmission.
Well it's all essential, and though I do live in the past at times, I usually don't do it 5/4 time
(not exactly the studio version, it's lively, seems like it cuts off a measure or two at the end)


----------



## ekim68

Nice....It would have been nice to finish it, but Nice..... 

Bringing back some old fond memories my friend... :up:


----------



## RT

Now this here is all about the strings...Chet and Jethro.

Having a bit of trouble with linking...
Ok, got it...didn't mean to embed...






Reckon you'll have to click watch this vid on YouTube....
That's the only thing I could get to work in this posting.


----------



## ekim68

Despite the quality of the video, outstanding.... I've always thought that Jethro Burns was the Best Mandolin Player Ever...


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this Classic Jazz...  (I know, not Guitar, but oh what melody lines..) 


Classic Sesame Street - Dizzy Gillespie Plays


----------



## RT

Cheeky! :


----------



## RT

Well, if you haven't seen this for a month/year 'r two, just go ahead and watch it
Yes, your choice, Live version or studio lyric version.
And there are strings involved along the way with the awesome vocals


----------



## ekim68

One of my favorite all time bands was Yes and I got introduced to them several times when I came back from overseas. It was a weird world for me back then. I'd be listening to some stalwarts while in the East and when I came home the music was soaring with some incredible musicians. They were doing things on their guitars that bordered on Classical bumped up to Rock n Roll...Yes was the utmost, or the mostut, and I got all of their albums..


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> es was the utmost, or the mostut


 that would be an LOL there, well said Mike!

One query, when you say you were introduced to them, do mean personally, or ear-wise?


----------



## ekim68

Just listening to them. I came back from one deployment and discovered Thick as a Brick by Jethro Tull and was amazed that one song covered the whole side of an album..


----------



## RT

One my my favorites! 
Awesome LP jacket!


----------



## ekim68

Another experiment with TED, (The Electronic Drummer)... 


Great day in Football


----------



## ekim68

Talk about using the whole fret board... 


Eric Johnson - Cliffs of Dover


----------



## RT

Oh yeah, I've seen that one (in fact you may brought it to attenuation) but thanks for the reminder! :c00l:
good stuff!


----------



## ekim68

Whoa, just came across this... 


Steve Vai - For The Love Of God Live


----------



## ekim68

Oh my, many good strings happening... 


Joe Satriani - Cool #9 (from Satriani LIVE!)


----------



## ekim68

Restful... 


Canon in D - Pachelbel


----------



## ekim68

Another  Instrument... 


Introducing the Baroque Theorbo


----------



## RT

Huh!  I thought of a giraffe before the quick image came up, but I never seen such a long neck!
She plays it well...
Must be quite aggravating to tune


----------



## ekim68

Fender gives a Telecaster the heart of an acoustic



> Fender may be a name that's forever associated with the iconic Stratocaster and Telecaster electric guitars, but that hasn't stopped the company experimenting with form and function over the years. Most recently, the Parallel Universe series has seen the firm merging different guitar styles and capabilities into hybrid instruments. Now Fender has come up with an acoustic guitar that can be an electric when you need it - the American Acoustasonic Telecaster.


----------



## RT

the new guitar as being an "acoustic, electric and everything in between."

I like the idea of that!


----------



## ekim68

I have a friend who has a Telecaster and a Strat and at our age these semi-acoustic guitars would be welcomed because of the weight...


----------



## ekim68

Wow, just came across this... 


Yngwie Malmsteen - Black Star (Live at the Budokan 1994)


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> at our age these semi-acoustic guitars would be welcomed because of the weight...


The opposite of that was when I had a Travis Bean, made of Hiwaiian Koa wood - heaviest thing , had to get extra wide strap, ...and lugging it around in a hard case _<sheesh< 
_
Used listen to Prairie Home Companion back in the day, eventually Chet Atkins was on the bill and he played an electric/ nylon stringed Gibson (I think), saw on a video they released.
But my brother in law got one (or similar) at a pawn shop - and I played it, loved it - and told him if even had the thought about pawning/trading/selling, come see me first...

...never did know what became of that fine guitar... _>sigh<_


----------



## ekim68

Good stuff... :up: 


SOMA DVINA (prototype)


----------



## RT

Whoa! Awesome instrument!
That made me want to burn some incense, so I chose my fave - sandalwood. The music and the aroma therapy worked well together, was de-stressed


----------



## Twiki

I loved playing guitar and I started at age 10 back in 1960 with my first guitar and a "Play With The Ventures" album I got for Xmas. Yeah I'm old that I quit playing years ago. Had lots of guitars come and go but these Carvins were my babies.


----------



## ekim68

A friend of mine had some Carvins way back in time and they're good looking guitars.. :up:


----------



## RT

Never owned a Carvin, but some of my buddies did, and they looked good, sounded good.
Believe they made some good bass amps too.


----------



## RT

OK....
I felt certain I had posted this before, but a multiple search says nay. Please correct me if I'm wrong, and if so maybe you forgot about if too, so don't mention it 
So back to strings, here's some stringy things.

Steve Morse of the Dixie Dregs, with Little Kids. 
with that violin guy


----------



## RT

And now, for something completely different...

Well, how good are you with chop sticks?
I don't mean the piano version, nor sushi, ramen, or pot sticker edibles...
but have you tried playing guitar with them?

OK, this a bit silly in the multi-editing, but it appears this guy has the chops


----------



## GrinHulk

RT said:


> And now, for something completely different...
> 
> Well, how good are you with chop sticks?
> I don't mean the piano version, nor sushi, ramen, or pot sticker edibles...
> but have you tried playing guitar with them?
> 
> OK, this a bit silly in the multi-editing, but it appears this guy has the chops


LOL That's something I've never seen before


----------



## Twiki

I like the collaborations like this. You'll get a kick out of this but watch out for his eyes!


----------



## Twiki

How about Blackened on a uke?


----------



## Couriant

If you want to see some serious guitar skills... This guy is up there:


----------



## ekim68

This is pretty much in line with my feelings nowadays about seeing other people perform, and listening to them... I'd much rather experiment with my own stuff.. 


Study finds listening to music has negative impact on creativity


----------



## ekim68

Just found this and it's like she's At One With The Guitar... 


Clair de lune - Debussy (guitare)


----------



## RT

Just for kicks,
The CrossRoads duel....


----------



## ekim68

Smash-proof guitar lives up to its name



> Rock guitarists sometimes have a strange relationship with their instruments. The Who's Pete Townshend has smashed many guitars throughout his long career, Jimi Hendrix set fire to his psychedelic Stratocaster at the Monterey Pop Festival in 1967, and more recently Muse's Matthew Bellamy sacrificed 140 guitars during one tour. But when Sandvik decided to make an unbreakable all-metal guitar, naturally the company asked fellow Swede Yngwie Malmsteen to try and destroy it.


----------



## RT

Sure did smash that Marshall though!


----------



## ekim68

I mean... 


Coffee Blues


----------



## ekim68

Fresh off the Press... 


Get To It


----------



## ekim68

Wow, over ten years on YouTube... 

River Path


----------



## RT

Here's a short Chet Smoothie, cuz i know y'all are thirsty 

Chet Plays the...

Oh, what's that thing called...?

(nice watch, btw ..


----------



## ekim68

As an aside.... 


Pink Floyd's Dave Gilmour sells $21.5 million guitar collection and donates proceeds to fight global warming


----------



## RT

I was walking down the street one day, in some windy city, wondering what time of day it was...
oh, sorry...that's a different tune...

So I reckon it was 25 or 6 to 4...

A little cymbal trouble trouble at first, but the show must go on...

Terry Kath, dude, Hendrix was a fan.


----------



## ekim68

Songs like that take me back to when I first heard them... Good memories... :up:


----------



## RT

Going to add another memory...
I went to music class in high school one day, expecting lessons on marching band or something...
and to everyone's surprise this first track was playing real loud and clear. most have never heard it, we didn't know what to do... it was great! Nerds geeks alike rejoiced!
THAT was when we knew it was cool to take music class in high school. Our teachers became our friends.

By THAT I mean THIS.


And thus I joined the high school jazz band


----------



## ekim68

What instrument in the Jazz Band?


----------



## RT

Geetar, of course, and attempted bass.

Tried the sax and flute, too. I wasn't off key but couldn't really carry the tune.
Flute became kind of a hobby, and could pull some riffs _ala_ Jethro Tull style.

I did learn about augmented and diminished guitar chords from that experience. So the guitar was my thing, turned out.


----------



## ekim68

Do you still play?


----------



## RT

Cast your mind back to an early part of this thread...
I _think _we discussed that before, my friend...
Sorry, I'm too lazy to look up the relevant comments... 

The answer is nope, gave my guitar to my son, a good flute to my daughter...I merely tinkle on the old piano keys from time to time.

Even that is a bit frustrating because the keys are sticking, and it's a bit out of tune.
I'd love to have some electronic keyboard but I know the gear i would want be out of my price range!


----------



## ekim68

Hmm, I seem to remember now that you reminded me..  Oh well, that was probably years ago and my current brain cells don't always reach that far back... I think I'm done with my little web cam videos. We recently moved and I don't have the same setup and that's fine. I think I said and did everything I made, however I'm still working on a couple of slide show videos... 

Some of the electronic keyboards aren't too much if you're just breaking out at times... Like this one


----------



## RT

No worries Mike, my brain cells often can't tell the difference between a neuron misfire or a photon torpedo 
I sure wish I had one of my guitars around these days...

And I must say that Martin you've got seems like a sweet one 

As for the keyboard thing, your suggestion is something I'd give to the grandkids...
you see, I was thinking of starting off with a Hammond B3 with Leslie speaker, working my way up to some modern digital synth stuff but still have a classic sound. So there!
And I like classical sounds too.
Toccata and Fugue in D minor...I can play the riffs, not the whole thing....

sorry for the ramble...

But yes, I sure do wish I had one of my guitars in the house.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, classical too..  I did some Bach stuff way back and had some fun... Mostly just playing out my thoughts... That's why I never made it in a Band for long.... They always wanted everybody to be on the same page... To me that was a foreign language and so at first I thought they couldn't relate to me, and after a while it occurred to me that I didn't relate to them...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Mostly just playing out my thoughts... That's why I never made in a Band for long....


that Band suffered for the loss of you as a member.
"Playing out my thoughts..." is exactly the way I tried to play.
Haven't thought of it in quite that way... 
People say i was a good guitar player, but most of time I was terrified of being on stage, but I wanted to convey energy to the crowd and somehow our band was fairly successful, guess I was lucky to have like minded musicians.


----------



## ekim68

The Good Old Days, eh?


----------



## ekim68

I just got my first new tuner in 20 years and it's bright enough for these old eyes to read..


----------



## RT

Now that's interesting Mike  ...
however I'm so out of touch I don't even recognize the tech involved...
though I sold many tuners more than 30 years ago 
I really considered getting a modern one to help tune in my piano and I used to be OK with sort of task.
But times have whisked by most likely won't get done by me.

Usually tuned guitar by ear, but there were times when I had a broken string at a gig, and a tuner would have been most welcomed


----------



## ekim68

Do you remember The Amateur Hour? 


Jose Feliciano in The Original Amateur Hour 1962 (He was 17)


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Randy and bring your wallet.. 


Duane Allman's Gibson SG and Graham Nash's Woodstock Martin D-45 sell at auction


----------



## ekim68

Where's my wallet? 


Duane Allman's 1957 "Layla" Gibson Les Paul sells for $1.25 million



> Duane Allman (November 20, 1946 - October 29, 1971) died in a motorcycle accident at just 24 years of age, yet despite leaving us before his time, is generally regarded as one of the best guitar players of all time.


----------



## ekim68

Different strings...


Jimi Hendrix-Voodoo Child NEW Gayageum ver. by Luna


----------



## ekim68

Coffee Blues


----------



## ekim68

I just ran across this article about solo playing on the guitar. Cool stuff.. 


10 Life-Saving Soloing Tips


----------



## ekim68

Oh to be young again.. 


Fender aims to set new industry standard with American Ultra Series


----------



## RT

DoloresGang said:


> I asked him for a guitar for two weeks and he gave me his old guitar.


What an awesome gift!


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> I just ran across this article about solo playing on the guitar. Cool stuff..
> 
> 
> 10 Life-Saving Soloing Tips


Interestung concepts Mike!
I'm guilty!
Of #3 = Use limitaions

Of *not* making the solo fit the song, rather than sometimes going on frantically like "see what I can do/"
Back in the day, was required to do a solo which wasn't thought out properly, just because it was a solo...

Sometimes I didn't pay enough attention so the quality of sound and how it matches the spirit of the song.

I played better alone in my basement better than e'er I did in public, but that's just betwixt me and thee, eh
Like singing in the shower, eh? 

But playing for a crowd requires emotional energy and it's a form of perpetual motion, a transfer of energy and emotion, and that more than the talent and ability to play the notes, but the ability to express them in a way which affects you...affects others, and gives you more energy.

I could play the notes, but sometimes it's more about fineness and subtlety that turns a tune into a song, into music.

I suppose i should shut up now :


----------



## ekim68

Younger Fingers... 

Green


----------



## ekim68

Diamond-studded Coronation crowns Fender Custom Shop NAMM treats



> Fender Custom Shop's Yuriy Shishkov has impressed us before with his stunning one-off creations, including the Master Repeater Tele and the Studioliner. His latest offering for NAMM 2020 is a bejeweled Stratocaster inspired by a Fabergé egg.


----------



## ekim68

Fender adds Stratocaster to Acoustasonic series hybrid guitars



> Around this time last year, Fender broke into new territory with the launch of the American Acoustasonic Telecaster, which came with the tagline - "acoustic, electric and everything inbetween." In a complete surprise to absolutely no-one, the iconic brand has now added a Stratocaster to the lineup.


----------



## richard101

Hi to all guitarist out there 
On playing the guitar, the road is not to easy to drive. More likely, it is not an instant noodle that is ready to eat for a few minutes. It takes long hard times. But, the most important to remember, you must prioritize to have self-discipline. You can't achieve your goals without that discipline. Keep practicing!


----------



## ekim68

Thanks, I do... :up:


----------



## ekim68

Close friends of guitars.. 


[URL='https://www.vintag.es/2020/03/the-wall-of-sound.html']20 Amazing Vintage Photos of the Grateful Dead's Wall of Sound, 1974[/URL]


----------



## ekim68

Who was that masked man? 


Along for the Ride


----------



## ekim68

Fender celebrates 70th anniversary of the Broadcaster



> Back in January, Fender hit California's National Association of Music Merchants show with a bunch of stunning Custom Shop guitars, and new models dedicated to the 70th anniversary of the Broadcaster. Now these birthday boys have gone on sale.
> 
> Still highly sought after by guitarists looking for vintage tone - Pink Floyd's Dave Gilmour put a 1950 Broadcaster up for sale last year - it's thought that only 250 original Broadcasters were ever made. The template went on to become the Telecaster, an iconic instrument often found in the hands of players like Danny Gatton, Bruce Springsteen, Albert Lee, Muddy Waters and Roy Buchanan in the US, and Keith Richards, Jimmy Page, Andy Summers and Joe Strummer from the UK.


----------



## Flrman1

Practice, practice, practice and you'll get there. Don't do like me, pick it up young, leave it by the wayside somewhat, become stagnant and not get where you want to go. I'm 62 years old now. The first time I ever really applied myself to playing guitar, I was seventeen. In that first few years I made more progress than I have in any years since.

If you love it, and it's in your blood and soul like it is mine, never, ever let anything or anyone distract you from it and discourage you. I'm rediscovering that passion now realizing how much joy playing gives me and how much fun it is when you can just really let loose and get lost in the music. Best outlet I have now.

Keep on rocking! God bless you all in this time. Prayers for all!!


----------



## ekim68

Good to see you around again Flrman1. And I can relate to that Best Outlet thing. I'm 69 and I play every night because if I don't use it, I'll lose it. Used to be when I was young I could go a couple of months without playing and still have muscle memory and calluses, but it's different now... And the good thing is that I still love it and I have a decent inventory to play with... 

And back at you with "Keep on Rocking".. :up:


----------



## Flrman1

Good to still be around! And to see you around!


----------



## 2twenty2

That sure is a nice guitar ekim68!


----------



## ekim68

2twenty2 said:


> View attachment 275473
> 
> 
> That sure is a nice guitar ekim68!


A friend has one just like it but it's red.... Sure has a nice sound in the middle range.. 

When I was in the Navy I had a Greco Les Paul, which was a copy of the Gibson and just as heavy. I couldn't hold it for long now..  Here is a picture of my old friend for the last 20 years..


----------



## RT

Heavy guitars sound like no other and vice versa...
one of mine was so heavy I had a custom strap!

Some suited for studio and some for live performance.

But my point here is this needed a bump for us old guys, (pun intended, Mike  )

At 80 years of age, look at all those guitars Bob Wood could have chose from this clip.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

ekim68 said:


> Seems like a good place to share ideas and tips on playing the guitar. I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi, and nowadays Joe Satriani and Paul Gilbert....
> On chords: My suggestion on playing chords is to start with a song you know, even a simple two chord song, and play it over and over until the strings don't rattle.
> On dexterity: I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers. (It helps to type a variety of letters to change the memory of your fingers.. )


I use an electric guitar to practice at night because I don't have to bother anyone. I am re-learning after 40 years of inactivity. I have 7 guitars, all shapes and sized and I can play very lightly. The reason for this is because I am afraid to practice. I am worried about people listening and criticizing my mistakes, especially getting pounding on the wall, which happened to me.

I am also trying to sing. I have a voice like Leonard Cohen but I don't like the lyrics to Hallelujah because its rather kinky. Any suggestion. I am doing Folk.

As far as dexterity is concerned I'd would start by switching chords, especially the barr chords. I would also make sure my guitar is easy to use, try light or ultra light strings. Stay away from steel strings, use nylon. And use a wider neck guitar to increase precision. I have started on jr or 3/4 travel guitars. They work great and make it easy to play barr chords,


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Noyb said:


> Why not just play a Guitar A Lot


It causes blisters on your fingers.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

steppenwolf said:


> how about Duane eddy?


You don't hear a lot from him. He one hit called Rebel Rouser and kind of left after that. He was a greaser before the hippies took over and the 60's shifted radically from say 1963 to 1966. It was the Vietnam thing I guess. Great talent fallen victim to changing times.


----------



## CrazyComputerMan

tomorrow is my pay day and I’m thinking of ordering ukulele and some iPad lessons so I can learn ukulele from scratch and playing them. My good friend taught me as I was really good even myself as profoundly deaf (I wear hearing aids and use sign language) quite missing playing ukulele.


----------



## ekim68

My Granddaughter gave me a ukulele a few years back and I played around with it for months, but eventually came back to my guitar. I try to play every night because if I don't use it, I'll lose it..


----------



## steppenwolf

who was that really fast guitar play that commited suicide ?not del shannon

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Category:American_musicians_who_committed_suicide danny gatton i think


----------



## ekim68

Coffee Blues


----------



## RT

Aww, it's been a while since I've posted here...
and duplicate posts have been made.
Perhaps this is not one,
or maybe it is.
Who'd know? 

I'm just going to copy and paste a comment I made elsewhere...

_~~snip~~
So this one came back to me, as I had learned most of the guitar parts, but never had some one to accompany me on another guitar, which would have been helpful, but a violin player would have really helped.

Gosh, I even got the "chimes" part right :sheesh:
Even if I did get everyone together, our tempo would have been slower than this short offering by the Dixie Dreggs :_

Little Kids

_Fairly short, ain't much to look at, but I think most of you will appreciate it, if you click it_ 
_~~unsnip~~_



ekim68 said:


> I try to play every night because if I don't use it, I'll lose it..


Uh, truth be told there Mike.
I've lost it, but because of what I know, my appreciation of the art hasn't diminished.
I lost it because - I just stopped using it.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

RT said:


> Aww, it's been a while since I've posted here...
> and duplicate posts have been made.
> Perhaps this is not one,
> or maybe it is.
> Who'd know?
> 
> I'm just going to copy and paste a comment I made elsewhere...
> 
> _~~snip~~
> So this one came back to me, as I had learned most of the guitar parts, but never had some one to accompany me on another guitar, which would have been helpful, but a violin player would have really helped.
> 
> Gosh, I even got the "chimes" part right :sheesh:
> Even if I did get everyone together, our tempo would have been slower than this short offering by the Dixie Dreggs :_
> 
> Little Kids
> 
> _Fairly short, ain't much to look at, but I think most of you will appreciate it, if you click it_
> _~~unsnip~~_
> 
> Uh, truth be told there Mike.
> I've lost it, but because of what I know, my appreciation of the art hasn't diminished.
> I lost it because - I just stopped using it.


My problem is my practice. I make lots of mistakes and I live in a quadraplex. I know the neighbors are listening to me and I'm self conscious. Its really embarrassing and there is no where else to go.


----------



## ekim68

And that's what practice is all about.. :up: You keep going to make things smoother and they eventually will and you'll get the added bonus of having the dexterity and finger pattern memories... They come in handy sometimes..  Are you playing an electric guitar? I have a little bang around acoustic and we keep each other busy...


----------



## Kapustin Yar

ekim68 said:


> And that's what practice is all about..  You keep going to make things smoother and they eventually will and you'll get the added bonus of having the dexterity and finger pattern memories... They come in handy sometimes..  Are you playing an electric guitar? I have a little bang around acoustic and we keep each other busy...


I have electric and acoustic. What do you suggest? Practice together? I live in the Seattle area. I don't know how many hours difference that is for you. If you want we can try zooming or if you don't zoom, Facebook.?


----------



## RT

Kapustin Yar said:


> I know the neighbors are listening to me and I'm self conscious. Its really embarrassing and there is no where else to go.


I understand that all too well, Mr Yar... but as you learn, or if even if accomplished, you're still be going to be your own worst critic.
Don't let that stop you!

If you're worried about what others hear while you're practicing, I'd suggest getting a set of headphones for the electric. There's a way to set that up so only you can hear it, amplified.

If you worry about what is heard on the acoustic, don't be paranoid. If you can hear their TVs or music over the walls, or the singing in the shower, then it's tit for tat.

The important thing is that you enjoy what you're doing.

My friend, if you're embarresed about a bit of acoustic mistakes everyone makes while practicing, just be glad your neighbors haven't taken up the drums!


----------



## steppenwolf

*Danny Gatton - ACL - Full Show - HQ*


----------



## bassfisher6522

I sure do miss Austin City Limits. You never know who they're going to have on.


----------



## RT

bassfisher6522 said:


> I sure do miss Austin City Limits. You never know who they're going to have on.


Yeah, that was surprisingly good sometimes.
I didn't seek it out, just sometimes stumbled on it while channel surfing.


----------



## bassfisher6522

RT said:


> I didn't seek it out, just sometimes stumbled on it while channel surfing.


Exactly....sometimes the channel stayed...sometimes....well you know....just keep clicking up.


----------



## ekim68

> Uh, truth be told there Mike.
> I've lost it, but because of what I know, my appreciation of the art hasn't diminished.
> I lost it because - I just stopped using it.


Nope, ain't gonna accept that... I play every night and so can you....As a matter of fact I just did a new combination of notes and chords and it/they looks promising...  I'm hoping to get 4 more things up on YouTube before I get to 70...


----------



## RT

Look forward to that, so be sure to post links!


ekim68 said:


> Nope, ain't gonna accept that... I play every night and so can you...


Appreciate the encouragement, hard to play without an instrument...lost my calluses (sp?) but I still envision, in my mind, the notes I'd like to play. And I know exactly how to do it.

Huh, reckon I outta "borrow" back the ol' guitar I "gave" to the Boy...pretty sure he's not using it daily.
Come to think of it, he's "borrowed" a bunch of other stuff that was never returned.
But I expected that 
Or you could let me "borrow" that uke in the corner, of yours 

The old upright piano I sporadically tinkle on has become frustrating, with sticky keys.
~35 years ago, I could've opened it up, maybe fixed it. And tuned it. maybe.
But that was then, this is now.

However, out of the blue,blue blue blob lah blue the other night something occurred to me, and tapped out the melody to
THIS

Huh.
Wasn't even watching TV.


----------



## Professionalgirl

ekim68 said:


> Seems like a good place to share ideas and tips on playing the guitar. I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi, and nowadays Joe Satriani and Paul Gilbert....
> On chords: My suggestion on playing chords is to start with a song you know, even a simple two chord song, and play it over and over until the strings don't rattle.
> On dexterity: I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers. (It helps to type a variety of letters to change the memory of your fingers.. )


Hi Mike, You brought back a good memory of my pap who played by ear and was an all natural guitar player without ever needing guitar lessons, and you would have thought he took several lessons! He was an amazing player. I absolutely enjoy Eric Clapton!


----------



## ekim68

I still make things up and there's lots of notes out there to be discovered...  Some of my favorite jamming friends have passed away and I've vowed to continue the music. Here's a tune I wrote which was about one of those friends. 
Cinema


----------



## ekim68

Junk pile electric reborn as the Fender Maverick Dorado 



> Fender may be best known for its iconic Stratocaster and Telecaster electric guitars, but it's experimented with a number of different shapes and setups over the years. For the limited edition Parallel Universe series, the company has mashed up different models to create oddball new ones. And the latest is possibly the oddest of them all - the Maverick Dorado.


 *







*


----------



## ekim68

Liquid-filled guitar promises custom color change in minutes



> Generally speaking, if you fancy treating your guitar to a new color scheme you have to break out the sander, brushes, paint and more. This can take a while and involves a good deal of hands-on labor. The folks behind Bryan Guitars sought another way, and after more than 30 years in development, the family business is now ready to share its liquid-filled guitars with players.


----------



## ekim68

The smoothest guitar switch ever!

(Stevie Ray )


----------



## ekim68

Modular travel guitar packs down into a laptop case 



> We've seen a number of Kickstarters for folding or break-apart guitars over the years, including the Freccia, the Genesis, the Mercury, and even a TravelBass (though only the lattermost was successfully funded). France's Reveho is also taking the crowdfunding route to production for the Slite collapsible travel guitar, which can be packed down into a 18 x 11 x 4-inch (45.5 x 28 x 10-cm) travel case.


----------



## ekim68

Joe Satriani Blues


----------



## ekim68

I used to have a Rafael Mendez version of this... 


Speed up "Flight of the Bumblebee" on Toy piano


----------



## ekim68

Speaking of Flight of the Bumblebee I hope I can play like these Old Guys some day..


----------



## ekim68

Modern stuff..  


Circle Guitar - rhythmic mute technique


----------



## ekim68

Check out this cool Japanese guitar from the 80s with a built-in cassette player



> A friend shared this Reverb link to a vintage 1984 Casio EG-5 from Japan, an electric guitar with a built-in speaker and built-in _cassette player._ The tape deck could be used to record loops of your own playing, or with pre-recorded accompaniment - and you could control the speed/pitch of the playback, too.


----------



## ekim68

A friend of mine played the lead on this song..


----------



## ekim68

Coming around again..


Sharon Isbin - Asturias


----------



## ekim68

Taylor GT acoustic combines compact comfort with big sonic personality



> Taylor has introduced a new acoustic body shape with the launch of the Grand Theater model, with the body dimensions and scale length coming somewhere between the compact GS Mini and the smallest of the guitar maker's full-size body shapes, the Grand Concert.


----------



## ekim68

Climate Change Hits Rock and Roll as Prized Guitar Wood Shortage Looms



> Flooding and a wood-boring beetle threaten supplies of storied "swamp ash"


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season and the guitar work is classic... 

Old Guy Santa


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Right now I'm doing "have a happy covid Christmas, by Burl Ives. It rocks!


----------



## ekim68

Coffee Blues


----------



## steppenwolf

ekim68 said:


> Seems like a good place to share ideas and tips on playing the guitar. I'm an old rocker who was influenced by The Ventures, and later Eric Clapton and Jimi, and nowadays Joe Satriani and Paul Gilbert....
> On chords: My suggestion on playing chords is to start with a song you know, even a simple two chord song, and play it over and over until the strings don't rattle.
> On dexterity: I have an old 1929 Royal manual typewriter that I bang on to build up strength in my fingers. (It helps to type a variety of letters to change the memory of your fingers.. )


 do you use various tunings?


----------



## steppenwolf

steppenwolf said:


> just one tuning?


i guess i asked it 9 years ago


----------



## RT

@steppenwolf - looks like you asked yourself that 9 years ago  
And that sure opens a can of worms and a world of discovery!
Even just tuning the low E string down to D will get you some mileage, depending on the song.
Tuning to an open key, like E or G, is awesome if you know your notes, and try as I did -never got the hang of it.
Just didn't put in the practice.
But sometimes is easier to play that one song...


----------



## ekim68

Drug this out of the Past...Green


----------



## ekim68

Step lively now... 

2Cellos


----------



## RT

Ya know you can be the Ace of Spades if you make a guitar from a shovel, with only three strings.
and now that dude got his fingers on an ammo box version.

He says:
" ~... when I took it out of the box I swear I heard it whisper "let's play some *'Gimme Back My Bullets' *"

Nice technique for 3 strings, eh?
I guess the hair helps somehow....


----------



## PeterOz

RT said:


> Ya know you can be the Ace of Spades if you make a guitar from a shovel, with only three strings.
> and now that dude got his fingers on an ammo box version.


Thanks for this link. *unreal *


----------



## RT




----------



## ekim68

I wish they had these gadgets when I played electric guitar... *sigh* 

Fender Mustang Micro hangs 12 amps and 13 effects pedals off your guitar


----------



## ekim68

Fine Guitars and I played a few along the way.. 


Fender celebrates its 75th year with special edition guitars and basses



> Fender is celebrating its 75th anniversary this year, and is marking the occasion with special editions of its most popular models - the Telecaster, Stratocaster, Precision Bass and Jazz Bass.


----------



## ekim68

Climate Change Hits Rock and Roll as Prized Guitar Wood Shortage Looms



> The ominous situation shows how climate change consequences can reverberate through all aspects of society-even rock and roll. And the swamp ash supply could soon become still more tenuous because experts expect global warming to continue to make floods worse. "The average player just won't be able to afford it," Born says.


----------



## RT

Mike, you once praised Yes, but have you ever seen them all acoustic?
I haven't, so
Here's something 
that might interest you...
an "unplugged" live satellite broadcast from 2004. 
very


----------



## ekim68

Spark-O-Matic Jazzmaster completes Fender's trip into a Parallel Universe 



> With the release of the "Spark-O-Matic" Jazzmaster, Fender has completed its Parallel Universe II instrument line up, an eight model range of limited edition electric guitars that combine elements of different Fender icons to create some interesting oddities.
> 
> The first Parallel Universe series landed in 2018, and included mashups of a Jaguar and Stratocaster, a Telecaster bass and a striking offset oddball called the Meteora - which looked at once novel and familiar, boasting a brand new body shape for the company, but also recalling elements of the Jazzmaster and Telecaster.


*







*


----------



## ekim68

Back when I was a young rock'n'roller I always wanted a Marshall... 

Marshall rocks and rolls into true wireless market with Mode II earphones



> In music circles, the name Marshall is synonymous with rock, loud rock. And for its first foray into the now densely populated true wireless wilderness, the company has launched a pair of earphones promised to deliver "a thunderous audio experience."


----------



## ekim68

Follow-the-lights learning system installed on travel guitar



> Nevada's Fretlight has been making guitars with LEDs embedded in the neck for a good long while now, but all of its instruments so far have been full size electrics or acoustics. Now it's going on the road with a travel version of its learning system.


----------



## ekim68

Weather or Not


----------



## ekim68

Sure, they couldn't invent these things when I was Younger... 


Travel-friendly electrics combine tonewood body and carbon fiber neck 



> Utah's Klos Guitars has been making acoustics and ukuleles fashioned from carbon fiber for a number of years now, and while there have been instruments you can plug into an amp, the company hasn't ventured into all electric guitar or bass territory, until now.


----------



## ekim68

Acoustasonic Jazzmaster review: Fender walks the digital tightrope



> The Acoustasonic series started out as Fender's moon shot at re-inventing the acoustic guitar for the modern age, but its ambitions quickly expanded to become much broader. Equipped with three different types of pickup and a built-in digital signal processor, these next-generation guitars let you flip through 10 different sounds, acoustic and electric, before you even touch your toe to a pedal.


 *







*


----------



## ekim68

Martin acoustic lead..... 


A Girl in a Tree


----------



## ekim68

High-tech device teaches you to play an ancient instrument



> Commonly called the African piano, the kalimba is the commercial version of a traditional Zimbabwean instrument known as the mbira, which dates back thousands of years. That said, a brand-new _high-tech_ tool has been designed to teach people how to play the thing.
> 
> Modern-day kalimbas consist of a row of tensioned metal tines, attached to a wooden board. Musical notes are produced by plucking those tines with the thumbs and fingers. And while kalimba instructors certainly do exist, they're not as easy to find as instructors for more widely played instruments - particularly in smaller non-African communities.


----------



## ekim68

In a Pre-familiar-refrain.....  

Where was this tech when I was younger? 


Fender Mustang Micro Review: 12 guitar amps in your pocket



> Not gonna lie, this thing makes any guitar look 20 percent less cool. But the sound is stunning


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff... 


Fender's R&D chief: The Acoustasonic "is the transitional guitar"


----------



## ekim68

Novel Reversed Slide Neck guitar attachment readied for release 



> Late last year, after stumbling across an extraordinary performance of _While My Guitar Gently Weeps_ on YouTube, we caught up with accomplished Italian guitar player Luca Stricagnoli to take a closer look at the novel slide guitar attachment he used in the video. Now the Reversed Slide Neck has undergone some modification ahead of production.


*







*


----------



## ekim68

Intelligent guitar brings digital and analog worlds together



> There have been a number of attempts to add digital sound processing tech to analog guitars, to create all-in-one rockers, make mobile MIDI machines, or to give players numerous guitar tones in one instrument. The latest hybrid shredder comes from Shenzhen's Mooer Audio in the shape of the GTRS 800 Series.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I just got an email from Martin Guitars Co. , where I got my guitar, for a new pick. Its a $20 pick. Its got some special design and made with a special "polymer." I was wondering if this pick was just a gimmick or if it was special. I usually don't play with a pick because they are uncomfortable but I like the sound of one, especially on an electric guitar. Has anyone tried it? https://www.martinguitar.com/gear-accessories/straps-other-accessories/18A0117.html?utm_campaign=Guitars&utm_medium=email&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-_MHJ9BXcwtxqZ_JNMbSuK0-sfTBrZy-Gdp-IFPE0QWrUVzvVV1nQpSZBI90npfGHyzhMawracVSIPQt9LHtUEGUWMPZw&_hsmi=127186933&utm_content=127192887&utm_source=hs_email&hsCtaTracking=733bcccf-003d-41ce-a296-b51ccc71b05b|290e7646-6701-42ef-8db1-b90ff5e216ff


----------



## ekim68

I don't use picks anymore......... Mostly.... But 20 bucks is a rip off.... Go to the recycled picks and get 3 for a dollar.... If you hold the pick in the right way, the guitar will sing...


----------



## RT

I used copper picks for a while. They didn't break and I got some nice harmonics.

So - How 'bout a version of the old Kansas tune but guitars cover the keyboard parts..


----------



## Flrman1

Finally got a new Marshall to replace the old one that got stolen.


----------



## ekim68

I always wanted a Marshall but then I got older and my Rock days were gone. (My Grandson gave me a Marshall portable radio so I guess that counts..)


----------



## Flrman1

I don't suppose my rock days will ever be behind me. I still love to crank it up and rock!


----------



## ekim68

Phoenix guitar takes a modular approach to tone



> Around this time last year, we featured an interesting prototype electric six string from startup Fern Guitars that allowed players to install pickup modules in a host body, without having to break out the soldering iron. Now the Phoenix guitar has launched on Kickstarter to raise production funds.
> 
> Ordinarily, changing a guitar's pickup configuration involves some serious hands-on work that includes soldering, rewiring and could even see tone tinkerers having to do some routing to accommodate different pickup shapes and sizes. And you could quickly end up with a very ugly instrument indeed if you keep chopping and changing to suit different studio or stage needs.


----------



## ekim68

Review: Lava's Me 2 carbon fiber guitar is a next-gen surprise package



> Lava Music has attempted to push the acoustic guitar into uncharted territory with the Me 2. Its smooth one-piece body and honeycomb-reinforced soundboard are made from super-strong, super-lightweight injection-molded carbon fiber, for starters, giving it a strangely alien and minimalist look unlike anything else, as well as the ability to operate in a ridiculously broad range of temperature and humidity levels without warping itself out of tune.


----------



## RT

Flrman1 said:


> to replace the old one that got stolen.


Hate to hear you were robbed, burglarized...it's like being violated -that sucks I know!👎
Glad you got a new one 


ekim68 said:


> I always wanted a Marshall


Me too!
I've owned a few Les Paul's but never made the match with a Marshall unfortunately
That's a classic combo.


----------



## ekim68

Still playing even with a finger nail trying to escape...


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Phosphorous or NIckel which is better? Does one last longer, and does one sound better. I am asking because i see those two around all the time.


----------



## ekim68

When I played Electric I used Nickel a lot because my pickups liked them and they resonated for a long time. Nowadays I use Phosphor Bronze on my Acoustic guitar and the sounds carry really well and I can get some good harmonics with them..


----------



## RT

I think the trick with picks is that you have to find the thickness that responds to the way you play.
Flex makes a difference, you have to feel the guitar but still be in control..
Too thick I can't really feel it, too thin I seem to miss half the notes.

(BTW Mike,  T-shirt )


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I have some more questions: 
1) When you string your guitar do you use a special knot or do you just put the string in the hole and start twisting away? (the tuning peg) 
2) Does it make a difference how you string your guitar? 
3) Also, what kind of strings do you use? 
4) Do you get them online or in a store. I've heard strings have a shelf life. One can buy strings that are flat because they've been sitting in a store for years. 
5) What are the best strings to buy, Martin, Elixir or D'Arrio?


----------



## RT

Mr Yar,
Question 1) I just put the string in (with a little slack) and give a sort of a wrap around then continue tightening with the tuning key. 
There's also a little crank you can buy that will make quick work out of that chore, only costs a few bucks.

Question 2) Not really, just put the right strings in the right place  No knots needed, tension holds every thing in place, so you need at least a few wraps around the peg. And you should have some excess that you'll want to trim off, but some don't bother.
It also helps if you string things in same direction, so you'll know that if you turn the peg one way or the other you'll know if you're tuning up or down 

Question 3) Working at a music store I had the chance to try a lot of brands. I seemed to prefer D'addaria for acoustic and classical and mostly used Ernie Ball lights for electric. Always bought an extra G and high E string for electric, for they seemed to break the most in gigs.

Question 4) Well, in my case the store I worked at!  Never bought strings online, but I don't see why not if the price is right.
And yeah, they do have shelf life, metal based they can rust over time.
Not sure about catgut/nylon strings....pretty sure they won't rust, but will wear out 

Question 5) The best strings are the ones you like the best! I encourage you ,my friend, to try different ones over time and you'll find the ones that suit your budget, and more importantly suits the way you play and sounds good to you. It's purely a personal choice 

Addendum:
Metal strings loses the tone and responsiveness after being played a while. The oils and sweat from you hands and stuff will dull the sound. Now I've tried cleaning them with alcohol and acetone, but it makes them feel squeeky weird, no substitute for a new set.
It takes a day or two for new strings to get used to their new environment so you may have to tweek your tuning now and then.
One trick I learned was to give them a bend or pull on them so they would seat/tighten properly, seemed to help keep the thing in lasting tune better


----------



## Kapustin Yar

RT said:


> Mr Yar,
> Question 1) I just put the string in (with a little slack) and give a sort of a wrap around then continue tightening with the tuning key.
> There's also a little crank you can buy that will make quick work out of that chore, only costs a few bucks.
> 
> Question 2) Not really, just put the right strings in the right place  No knots needed, tension holds every thing in place, so you need at least a few wraps around the peg. And you should have some excess that you'll want to trim off, but some don't bother.
> It also helps if you string things in same direction, so you'll know that if you turn the peg one way or the other you'll know if you're tuning up or down
> 
> Question 3) Working at a music store I had the chance to try a lot of brands. I seemed to prefer D'addaria for acoustic and classical and mostly used Ernie Ball lights for electric. Always bought an extra G and high E string for electric, for they seemed to break the most in gigs.
> 
> Question 4) Well, in my case the store I worked at!  Never bought strings online, but I don't see why not if the price is right.
> And yeah, they do have shelf life, metal based they can rust over time.
> Not sure about catgut/nylon strings....pretty sure they won't rust, but will wear out
> 
> Question 5) The best strings are the ones you like the best! I encourage you ,my friend, to try different ones over time and you'll find the ones that suit your budget, and more importantly suits the way you play and sounds good to you. It's purely a personal choice
> 
> Addendum:
> Metal strings loses the tone and responsiveness after being played a while. The oils and sweat from you hands and stuff will dull the sound. Now I've tried cleaning them with alcohol and acetone, but it makes them feel squeeky weird, no substitute for a new set.
> It takes a day or two for new strings to get used to their new environment so you may have to tweek your tuning now and then.
> One trick I learned was to give them a bend or pull on them so they would seat/tighten properly, seemed to help keep the thing in lasting tune better


This is what I needed to know. Thanks


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Kapustin Yar said:


> This is what I needed to know. Thanks





Kapustin Yar said:


> This is what I needed to know. Thanks


I'm looking for steel strings, extra light guage and coated. What should I be looking for?


----------



## ekim68

First electric guitar from Boss comes with built-in synth 



> Best known for its boxy effects pedals for guitar and bass, Boss also makes amplifiers, wireless systems, rhythm machines, and a bunch of accessories. And now the Roland-owned company has made its own guitar, which comes with a built-in synth and Bluetooth.


 *







*


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Hey Gang,

I have a Yamaha - CGS102A-Folk Guitar. I need a strap for it but it doesn't have any pegs or buttons to mount a strap. Do you have any ideas?


----------



## ekim68

If you don't trust yourself to drill a hole and put in a peg on the base of the guitar, then maybe there is a guitar shop nearby that can do it. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Well I was pretty impressed with Hiromi Uehara's part in the Olympic Opening Ceremonies so I decided to see some of her other things.....  (I know the Piano thing, but it has strings too.. ) 

The Trio Project

(Kind of has a Return to Forever flavor, eh? )


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> (I know the Piano thing, but it has strings too.. )


Ah yes! That has always been my excuse for when I drift off topic in the Playing Guitar thread! 
Don't really think it's raised any challenges or concerns though.
Alternate stringed things are equally interesting


----------



## Kapustin Yar

ekim68 said:


> If you don't trust yourself to drill a hole and put in a peg on the base of the guitar, then maybe there is a guitar shop nearby that can do it.


Its okay, I jerry-rigged something. I used a self-adhering picture frame hook to adhere the strap to the guitar. After that I held the strap to the hook by adding the rubber end of a stylus pen to the end of the hook. Pretty ingenious if I do say so myself. lol


----------



## ekim68

The Rubber Bridge Guitars Taking Over Indie Music



> So what is the appeal of rubber bridge guitars to artists and producers who have become obsessed? How does a photographer-turned-luthier end up as one of the most sought-after luthiers in Los Angeles? And-seeing as the guitars are kind of everywhere-why don't more people know about them?


----------



## ekim68

Just came across this Classic.... 


Glen Campbell - William Tell Overture


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I have a question about my connection to my electric guitar. When I plug it in, sometimes its okay, but sometimes no sound comes out and at other times there is a buzz without any sound from the guitar. Its really a result of the jiggle I give it. What's going on?


----------



## ekim68

Sounds like a bad cord... Replace it.. :up:


----------



## ekim68

The Best Duo... 


John McLaughlin and Paco de Lucía - Spain


----------



## ekim68

Some good tips... 


10 guitar setup hacks: tips on changing strings and staying in tune


----------



## ekim68

Talk about your Heavy Metal.... 


I found the heaviest distortion pedal and used it on harp


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff.. 


Smart learning uke fattens the tone with built-in pre-amp



> PopuMusic has followed its learning ukulele from 2017 and last year's acoustic guitar - each featuring follow-me LED lighting in the neck - with a new version of the uke that rocks a different shape and features a built-in pre-amp with effects.
> 
> Learning to play an instrument can be a tough proposition, though technology can help - such as software-triggered platforms where students follow LEDs on keyboards and necks to nail songs and techniques quickly.


----------



## RT

Here's a kind of weird thing about keeping your G string in tune...
Innuendos aside, some of the stuff is worthy of consideration, I guess..

Let me know what you guys think about this video


----------



## ekim68

Hey Randy, that was a cool video and I'm gonna share it...  (I always wondered about those G strings..)


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff.. 


Modular guitar lets players change tone in seconds



> Back in 2018, Ian Reddick unveiled the Mercury Modular Guitar, which could be broken down into numerous components and packed into a small suitcase for travel. Now he's back with a pro guitar where you can swap out pickup blocks on-the-fly.


 *







*


----------



## RT

Uh to change tones, I used to use those knobs and switches on the guitar or amp...
or an effects foot pedal(s) .... happens pretty fast...
or just quickly swap guitars 
However that doesn't mean it's all that easy to travel with.

Guitars should be built to age well, like a Martin or Les Paul....the list could on and on...
Perhaps, unlike you and me, some things do get better with age 
I might have said that bass-ackwards


----------



## ekim68

Fun stuff.. 


8 simple guitar tips to help you sound and play better



> You might be surprised by just how much power you have over your tone in your guitar pick choice, the way you use it and also how you use the controls of your electric guitar.


----------



## ekim68

For us old rockers...


----------



## ekim68

(Wish they had these things back in the day.) 


Noatronic lets players control effects pedals wirelessly from a guitar



> Back at the NAMM 2019 music gear expo, Denmark's Noatronic took Best In Show for a box that allowed players to control stomps on a board directly from an electric guitar. Now the company has teamed up with RTX to take the system wireless.


----------



## ekim68

New Gibson acoustics let players get a feel for what the audience hears


----------



## ekim68

Johnny Ramone's infamous Mosrite guitar was just auctioned off for nearly $1 million



> A 1965 Mosrite Ventures II electric guitar personally-owned and -used by Johnny Ramone (John Cummings) for nearly two decades as the guitarist for punk rock legends the Ramones, with the back of the guitar signed in black felt tip, "Johnny Ramone, My Main Guitar, 1977-1996." Cummings played this guitar at every Ramones performance until his retirement: from November 1977 through August 1996, for a total of approximately 1,985 shows.


----------



## ekim68

More Than 16 Million People Started Learning Guitar, Bass During Lockdown



> A new study finds that COVID-19-related shutdowns prompted millions of Americans to start playing the guitar.
> 
> The new Fender study finds that about 16 million people (equal to 7 percent of the U.S. population) picked up a guitar to entertain themselves during lockdown. This included both experienced players and beginners.


----------



## ekim68

More strings, eh? 


How a team of musicologists and computer scientists completed Beethoven's unfinished 10th Symphony



> When Ludwig van Beethoven died in 1827, he was three years removed from the completion of his Ninth Symphony, a work heralded by many as his magnum opus. He had started work on his 10th Symphony but, due to deteriorating health, wasn't able to make much headway: All he left behind were some musical sketches.





> Now, thanks to the work of a team of music historians, musicologists, composers and computer scientists, Beethoven's vision will come to life.


----------



## ekim68

A rock star's favorite guitar was stolen. One of his biggest fans tracked it down in Japan.



> Bachman, a Canadian musician and founding member of the Guess Who band, vividly recalls spending his Saturdays in the early 1960s standing outside a music store in his hometown of Winnipeg, Manitoba.
> 
> He would gaze longingly, sometimes for more than an hour, at the pumpkin-orange guitar that sat in the store window display. It was a 1957 Gretsch 6120 - the same rare model famously played by three of Bachman's greatest idols, Chet Atkins, Duane Eddy and Eddie Cochran.


----------



## ekim68

From bankruptcy to IPO in a year? It's a tune Guitar Center might play



> Guitar Center started out selling home organs in California in the 1950s. But when the British Invasion hit the U.S., the founder heard the driving guitar riffs of the Beatles, the Kinks, the Rolling Stones and went all in on rock and roll. First came guitars and amplifiers, then drums, keyboards and gear. By the 1990s, Guitar Center blanketed the country as the largest seller of musical instruments.


----------



## ekim68

Digital whammy bar adds epic dives and shimmers to almost any guitar



> Back in 2016, Australian startup Fomofx launched a digital whammy bar called the Virtual Jeff that could be mounted to just about any guitar, without having to modify the host instrument. Now the novel vibrato arm has gone Pro.
> 
> As before, the Pro doesn't involve breaking out the power tools to permanently modify the body, doesn't alter the string tension in any way (so no tuning nightmares), and it's made up of two main components.


----------



## ekim68

Suitcase-friendly travel guitar built to sound like acoustics twice its size



> Whether you're a seasoned picker or just need regular practice, taking your full-size acoustic guitar with you on your travels is not always easy. That's where the Minicorda electroacoustic travel guitar comes in, which is small enough to throw in a backpack yet promises a full-bodied sound.


----------



## ekim68

Will The Guitar Boom
Outlast COVID?



> Stay at home orders drove record guitar sales, but what happens when the pandemic subsides and life returns to normal?


----------



## ekim68

Back to Guitars..


John McLaughlin and Paco de Lucía - Spain (Chick Corea)


----------



## ekim68

Tis the season....


12 Days of Christmas in 12 Levels of Difficulty

(Got to be cool playing Bass with gloves.)


----------



## Rodo5438

I've started practicing a little after a long time. Have to say: I forgot how it feels! :X3: 
Just Amazing


----------



## ekim68

Samsung previews light-up guitar learning and jamming concept 



> Samsung's internal innovation hub demonstrated a nifty learning and jamming system at CES 2022 last week called the ZamStar. The app-based setup allows for remote collaborations, while a smart guitar with LEDs embedded in the neck caters for follow-the-lights learning.


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff... 


Lennon-McCartney Eleanor Rigby Göran Söllscher guitar


----------



## ekim68

For my Trekkie friends... 


Star Wars Cantina - Los Angeles Duo


----------



## ekim68

Artist makes stunning one-off guitar from recycled marine plastic



> Three years ago, creator Burls Art released a video documenting the building of his first guitar, which featured a body made from 1,200 colored pencils. The video went viral and more impressive builds followed. Now the artist has partnered with 4ocean to make a double-cut from recycled marine plastic.


----------



## ekim68

Ibanez reveals crazy three-necked Hydra guitar built for Steve Vai


----------



## RT

Probably posted this before, but there have many duplicate posts 
But don't you wish you had all the EQ and different guitars this guy has?
He does use a Martin...


----------



## ekim68

Roadie Coach designed to be your personal guitar teacher



> Learning to play an instrument is hard, but technology can help you along and keep you motivated. We've seen a number of inventive solutions over the years - including follow-the-lights setups, others that gamify the experience and even one that puts a guitar teacher on your wrist. And now there's the Roadie Coach, an audio recorder, music learning system and MIDI controller rolled into one.


 *







*


----------



## ekim68

Playing bass with a bow


----------



## RT

Actually Mike, I believe bows were used to play the bass before there was electricity 
But nicely done there!


----------



## Kapustin Yar

What's the difference between a Les Paul and a Strat, other than shape? If I use a foot petal, can I get them to sound the same?


----------



## RT

Kapustin Yar said:


> What's the difference between a Les Paul and a Strat, other than shape?


My friend, you've opened up a can o' worms there!
They are totally different in the hand, sound, weight and response to the way you play...esp the way the fret board/neck is designed.
Every guitar is different, even within the brand, make and model.

Thought I'd always be a Les Paul man, have owed several.
Ended up playing both, whole 'nuther story... 

But, back in the day (50's - 70's), it was like comparing apples and oranges.
Also highly debated betwixt musicians.
And so were the amplifiers.....some say a Les Paul with a Marshall amp, some say a Fender with a Fender tube amp....
tried both, did something different.... combined them


----------



## RT

Kapustin Yar said:


> What's the difference between a Les Paul and a Strat, other than shape? If I use a foot petal, can I get them to sound the same?


Sorry, for the book above, but this might shed light on your question:


----------



## ekim68

I had a Les Paul back in the day and besides having a wider fret board it was a heavy thing. 

In this song I'm playing a Strat.... 

Cinema


----------



## ekim68

This would have been cool back in the days when we had the band together... 


Folding travel guitar rocks onboard recording, built-in speaker and Bluetooth


----------



## ekim68

Fender Teams With Mattel



> Fender Musical Instruments Corporation (FMIC)'s Fender Custom Shop (FCS) announced the launch of a special collaboration with Mattel, Inc and Hot Wheels. Created by the shop's team of eleven master builders and five apprentice builders, the Fender Custom Shop Hot Wheels collection consists of 16 one-of-a-kind, bespoke designs inspired by the die-cast vehicles introduced by Mattel in 1968.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I'm looking for a DVD to teach me the Blues guitar but there are thousands to chose from. Does anybody have suggestions?


----------



## ekim68

I don't know about a DVD but YouTube has a lot of lessons on various styles. I've learned a number of scales by watching them. :up:


----------



## ekim68

Meteora HH review: Fender's expressive, dynamic, versatile new guitar



> Fender has released an ultra-versatile new guitar and bass into its Player Plus series. The Meteora HH will split opinions with its out-there, asymmetrical looks, but its all-new "Fireball" pickup system feels like an absolute classic in the making.


----------



## ekim68

Gibson waits 65 years to turn sketch idea into limited Theodore guitar



> Gibson is delving into its storied past to build a new series of limited-edition guitars called the Archive Collection, and the first model has been crafted from a drawing penned in 1957 by the company's former president, Theodore "Ted" McCarty.


----------



## ekim68

Caseic guitar case rocks built-in combo amp for setup and play ease 



> Hauling heavy gear to entertain passers-by can be a pain for street or subway musicians... literally. The Caseic from Florida's Zachary DeJarnette could make such things less of a chore, by combining a guitar case with an amplifier and speaker combo.


----------



## ekim68

Fender treads the boards for latest Custom Shop reclaimed wood guitars



> Following in the creative footsteps of the Old Growth Strat, the Front Row Legend Esquire and the 80 Proof Blues Junior, Fender has now used wood reclaimed from a famed Toronto nightclub for a pair of limited edition guitars by Custom Shop Master Builder Ron Thorn.


----------



## ekim68

> A man in Argentina planted a guitar-shaped forest of 7,000 trees, and more than 1km in length, in memory of his wife who loved music.


----------



## ekim68

Fender celebrates offset underdog with 60th Anniversary Jaguar



> Styled similarly to the older Jazzmaster model, the favored underdog of artists like Kurt Cobain, Tom Verlaine, J Mascis and John Frusciante has now reached its 60th birthday and Fender is celebrating with two new Jaguar guitars.


----------



## ekim68

This might help you Kapustin Yar... 


10 things every beginner guitarist needs to know

:up:


----------



## ekim68

I had an opportunity to play a Rickenbacker during my rock-n-roll days and it was fantastic.. 


How luthier Roger Rossmeisl shaped the look of Rickenbacker guitars with the legendary Capri series



> Rickenbacker holds a unique seat in the pantheon of great American guitar builders. It was the first to introduce the electric guitar concept by taking it to market in 1932 following the development of the horseshoe pickup the previous year.


----------



## ekim68

Five of Roy Buchanan's Best Tips for Guitar Players



> Cop a bunch of five knockout pointers from the Telecaster master.


----------



## ekim68

Bass of the Week: Sitar Bass "Mountain"


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I have a question about guitar strings.

If I put normal size strings o a 3/4 "traveller" guitar will have more or less tension on the strings than a full size guitar. I need to know because I have several 3/4 guitars want to know if I should switch to heavier strings for a better sound. As you know that is a trade-off between better sound and more flexible strings.


----------



## Kapustin Yar

ekim68 said:


> Bass of the Week: Sitar Bass "Mountain"
> 
> View attachment 296520


I'd hate to have to barre chord that thing. It looks like it belongs in a museum..


----------



## RT

Well here's something rather unusual ...
Glen Campbell - William Tell Overture


----------



## ekim68

Extraordinary folding guitar gets new look and mechanism redesign



> After showing off a clever folding system for its Ascender travel guitar at NAMM 2019, Ciari Guitars has returned to the music industry expo with a cheaper model rocking a new look courtesy of luthier legends Grover Jackson and Joe Glaser and a new folding mechanism.


----------



## RT

Well that reminds me, I always put my belt buckle to the side so it wouldn't scratch the finish on the back of the guitar


----------



## RT

Kapustin Yar said:


> I have a question about guitar strings.
> 
> If I put normal size strings o a 3/4 "traveller" guitar will have more or less tension on the strings than a full size guitar. I need to know because I have several 3/4 guitars want to know if I should switch to heavier strings for a better sound. As you know that is a trade-off between better sound and more flexible strings.


That is an interesting question.
You'd think that a heavier string would have more tension, esp on a smaller guitar, an in MHO I think it's true.
Also I'd suspect that it could even warp the neck over time... depending how solid the guitar's construction is. I've had guitars with that very issue.
And you mention trade-offs... again, you are correct sir 

And again, I'm going to say it's personal preference.
Always preferred a lighter string for ease of playing, even on a twelve string acoustic where strumming is more common than a solo that requires bending 

Remember, all this is my opinion, from a guy that used to play, but I don't anymore.
I find your interest and questions fascinating


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Well that reminds me, I always put my belt buckle to the side so it wouldn't scratch the finish on the back of the guitar


So that's how it's done...! And I scratched up a few back in the day...


----------



## ekim68

RT said:


> Remember, all this is my opinion, from a guy that used to play, but I don't anymore.
> I find your interest and questions fascinating


I still play and if you can you should too Randy. It keeps my heart going strong and there's a lot that I haven't finished yet.... :up: One of the things I'm doing lately is playing to the different music on TV commercials...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> So that's how it's done...! And I scratched up a few back in the day...


If ya do right, it's kinda fashionly cool, if ya got the belt for it


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> I still play and if you can you should too Randy. It keeps my heart going strong and there's a lot that I haven't finished yet....  One of the things I'm doing lately is playing to the different music on TV commercials...


Aww, man, wishing for the past. ya know?
Thanks Mike 

TV commercials? Well there's one or two themes there I tap my toes to. ...
Seems to involve prescription medication I'm yet to be subscribed to


----------



## Noyb

Judging from the number of Hits Luther gets on YT ....
I hope you Guys will find this "History" as interesting as I do.

Many years ago, there was this Kid_ (soon to be a teenager) _who worked at Muscle Shoals recording studio. One day, they put the headsets on him at told him to lay down a track for a lead guitar.
I asked Dave how much of your original did Luther use ? ..... Dave said about 70%.
Here's Dave Brown _(the long time ago teenager) ... _Playing the "Original"


----------



## ekim68

A Classic Jay.. :up: I'm wondering how old Dave is now... One of my favorites is Les Paul and he played into his late 80's and early 90's.. It's my hope to play into my 80's and that keeps me going.


----------



## Noyb

Upper 70s as near as I can estimate.
I Walk the Line is almost the same as Folsom Prison in lead guitar terms .... And he was 12 then.
Dave had an accident many months ago and broke several ribs.
The docs think he also hit his head because his left hand also quit working.
He's been practicing many hours a day ... He thinks he's got 60>70% of it back.


----------



## ekim68

Russian rock fan builds guitar out of McDonald's fries



> After the McDonald's burger chain pulled out of Russia as a result of the Ukraine invasion, one rock fan decided to express his love for the fast food in a very rock manner.
> 
> YouTuber ArtMayer, who happens to be a luthier, built a real-life guitar out of real-life McDonald's fries, and he can be seen playing it in the video below.


----------



## valis

That is cool but sorta gross....now I want to wash my hands for an odd reason.


----------



## ekim68

In the mood just now.. 


John Mclaughlin


----------



## ekim68

I played bass in my earlier years, but not like this.. 


This INCREDIBLE bass solo took me 12 YEARS to learn


----------



## RT

Dabbled on the bass too, pretty sweet moves there!


----------



## Kapustin Yar

I Have a new question.

*S*hould The Whammy Bridge on my Squier Bullet Be Pointing up When I put 12 Guage Strings on it. MY Whammy bridge tilts up when I put 12 guage strings on it. Should it be doing this?


----------



## ekim68

Do you have a picture of it that you can post?


----------



## RT

Yes pics would be helpful as you said Whammy "Bridge" when I might think of the "bar" itself.
My first thoughts would be it's a matter of tension from the heavier gauge strings.
But on a good guitar like you have it all should be adjustable, somehow.

A close shot of the bridge from different angles would be great if you can do that.


----------



## ekim68

Epiphone Power Players Collection targets fretboard wizards of tomorrow



> Learning to play guitar is tough, and having small hands can make it even harder. Epiphone has launched the Power Players Collection to help young players take their important first steps to stardom using quality built 3/4-sized guitars.


*








*


----------



## ekim68

I think Randy posted this before but it's still cool. 


Barcelona Guitar Trio & Dance - Billie Jean (Homenaje a Paco de Lucía) New version


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Google says that the average guitarist owns between 7 and 8 guitars. Do you think this is true? What ever happend to the days of "One guy one guitar? Google says that the average guitarist owns between 7 and 8 guitars. Do you think this is true? What ever happend to the days of "One guy one guitar?


----------



## ekim68

I've never owned more than two guitars at a time. However, over time I've had and played six different guitars..


----------



## ekim68

Here you go Randy... 


Art and music collide in these 20 stunning graphic scores


----------



## Kapustin Yar

Does anyone know where I can get a decent 3/4 size Telecaster for less than $200.00? I'd be much obliged.


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Here you go Randy...
> 
> Art and music collide in these 20 stunning graphic scores


 

And in return, here you go Mike, posted this before too 






and in a similar fashion, just found this one, it's a group effort 
And many hands make light work


----------



## RT

Kapustin Yar said:


> Google says that the average guitarist owns between 7 and 8 guitars. Do you think this is true? What ever happend to the days of "One guy one guitar?


Working at a music store, had the good fortune to play on many guitars...plus my fellow musicians lent me one of theirs (and bought one 'r two from them)...I don't know who have had 7-8 at one time, but certainly have known that one can go through that many as your taste and skill level develops.

The "One guy one guitar" is what we all hope for, and if you get there, stick with it.
It's kinda hard to know when that happens...it happens when you're comfortable and creative.
I think I let the "one" go at some point...
As you progress with playing, your style will change, so you adapt to a different instrument, electric or acoustic.


----------



## ekim68

Recently came across this treasure... 


John McLaughlin & George Benson


----------



## RT

^
A treasure indeed, Benson is one smooth operator and McLaughlin is so progressive...
Good find Mike


----------



## ekim68

Boss gets in the practice zone with portable Cube amps for guitar and bass 



> Last year, Roland rebranded its capable long-running combo amp for street musicians with the Boss logo. Now the companies continues the Boss Cube line with a pair of practice amps - one for guitarists and the other for bass players.


----------



## RT

Hey Mike...
don't you want one of these ... that I'd guess comes with a sort of a steep learning curve...
Not at all what I thought a Hurdy-Gurdy was, simply because I never looked it up.


----------



## ekim68

Wow, kind of like Bagpipes with strings.. :up: I'm gonna remind my Grandson that my birthday is coming up...


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Wow, kind of like Bagpipes with strings..


Well said Mike!
I always had the notion a Hurdy-Gurdy was something like a calliope or old fashion keyboard type thing, or accordion derivative 🤷


----------



## ekim68

I wish that the Hurdy-Gurdy would have come into my life earlier because it would have been so much fun to jam with... :up:

(Did I just commit a Dangling Participle? )


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> (Did I just commit a Dangling Participle? )


If you did, sir, please post your ultimate results here and on your YouTube channel


----------



## ekim68

Different Strings.. 


Crazy Train (Asian Folk Metal Cover)


----------



## ekim68

LED-packed Sensy Guitar lights the way to easy music creation



> Startup Sensy has launched a guitar-shaped electronic instrument featuring a fretboard crammed with follow-me lights designed to get noobs playing tunes quickly, but can also be used by seasoned pros as a MIDI interface or eye-catching melody maker.


----------



## ekim68

Review: Fender turns back the clock with American Vintage II 57 Strat


----------



## ekim68

Another stringed instrument.. 


The Lobster Violin



> This lobster-claw violin, created by John Dadmun back in 1903, will have to be included in the first performance of the Weird Universe orchestra, whenever that might be.


----------



## ekim68

200 BASSISTS play the most famous bass line of all time


----------



## ekim68

Man I wish these were around 45 years ago...  


Flat-panel guitar speaker designed for clean tones and wide dispersion



> Unless you're successful enough to pay roadies, one of the great pains of being a gigging musician is lugging around heavy equipment like amps and cabs. Bruce Thigpen of Eminent Technology has come up with a guitar speaker design that lightens the load.


----------



## RT

Mike I know you're a fan of 2 Cellos, (the original head bangers in the cello world) so you've prolly seen this before.
I just wanted you to know that , when they fell off the ship, they managed to entwine the broken bow strings into a life line and somehow survived 
Mebbe cuz of the cresendos...
Also i think you're a swashbuckler in spirit


----------



## ekim68

Wow, that was Cool Randy...  I hadn't listened to them in a while and I'm gonna share this.. As an aside I just got a new set of strings and after they get stretched out I have a couple of ideas..


----------



## RT

Glad you liked that, and for something like $1000 a day you could rent that ship to test your new strings 
Though I suspect you have something more more modest in mind


----------



## ekim68

Not a guitar thing, but there's a Bass note.. 

Bass instinct: low notes really do get people dancing, research finds




> Neuroscientists show clubbers move more to very low frequencies, even though they are not consciously detectable


----------



## RT

Oh yeah, I've read of something similar - how a bass line actually influences what makes a pop hit song.
Ain't got no links atm, but I betcha one or the other of us will find one eventually


----------



## ekim68

Hey Randy. Without having to go through a whole bunch of pages, do you have the name of the guitar player who tapped way back in the 40's?


----------



## ekim68

Oh to be young again... 


When MUSE only give you 60 seconds to audition


----------



## ekim68

This is a good read.. 


How the Hawaiian Steel Guitar Changed American Music



> In 1904, Joseph Kekuku, inventor of the Hawaiian steel guitar, left Hawaii to perform on the American West Coast. Newspaper critics called him the “world’s greatest guitar soloist.”


----------



## ekim68

Cool stuff..


I filled my guitar with water and it sounds UNREAL


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Hey Randy. Without having to go through a whole bunch of pages, do you have the name of the guitar player who tapped way back in the 40's?


Nope Mike, sorry.
I posted something about that before, but I dunna wanna go through pages either 
It's still the subject of some debate, but I can assure you it wasn't Van Halen


----------



## ekim68

Oh, it was the 60's...  Thanks Randy...


----------



## bsacco

I'm a player of 50 years. Figure out what kind of learner you are (visual vs. verbal vs. reading sequentially) then pursue the learning technique closest to that. You will cut off years of frustration trying to adapt to a learning style that does not suit your brain.

Some idiot instructors will demand you do it their way or the highway. That's because they want YOU to adapt to their lack of musical vocabulary.

There are many ways to learn music (not just one approach). 

my music - bobsacco | Jazz from El Dorado Hills, CA

-bob sacco


----------



## RT

ekim68 said:


> Oh, it was the 60's...  Thanks Randy...


Well, submitted for your perusal... might have been used long before that! 




__





Loading…






en.wikipedia.org


----------



## RT

bsacco said:


> There are many ways to learn music (not just one approach).


I agree Bob.

Listend to some of your music,,some of it reminds me of the band _Return to Foever, _very nice  and


----------



## ekim68

Thanks for the Wiki thing Randy. I'm gonna be checking out some Emmett Chapman now... 🆙


----------



## ekim68

And then I found him... 


Parallel Galaxy - Emmett Chapman two-handed tapping


----------



## RT

Interesting instrument he has there.
I think I count ten strings, strung in a peculiar fashion.
Neat-O! 

More traditional (without tapping) was in the mood for a bit of Steve Morse and his Dregs, of the Dixie variety


----------



## ekim68

After all my years of playing I finally got one of these...


----------



## RT

And what us that, a relative of the hurdy gurdy?


----------



## ekim68

A metronome...I had a digital metronome for a while but it had lights that flashed and made me feel drunk. So I'm jamming with a mechanical one now..


----------



## RT

Roger that Mike! 
Not used to seeing one reclining in a chair


----------



## ekim68

Another stringed instrument.. 


Low-cost 3D-printed violin could be coming to a music school near you



> It's ironic that while violins are popular instruments for children to learn to play, they can also be _very_ pricey. The Montreal-based AVIVA Young Artists Program has set out to change that, by developing an inexpensive yet nice-sounding 3D-printed violin.


----------



## RT

Mike, there's another Mike I'm fond of...
Mike Masse.
Just another guy, with a buddy, playing in a pizza joint for tips, I guess...

But you know how it is, trying to cover a hit song with just you and your buddy,,,
at a pizza joint...
sing this in your shower


----------



## ekim68

That was nice Randy. Was that a Pizza place near you? Reminds me of some of our Jams back in the day.. My old friend Don and I played up and down the West Coast in small places back in the 1970's...


----------



## RT

Glad you liked that Mike 


ekim68 said:


> That was nice Randy. Was that a Pizza place near you?


Nearer to to you than me... 
But if the pizza is as good as the entertainment, I surely want to go there!

Here's another from them...I mean really, you can't pull off this tune without strong vocals, which they have...but Dude!
It's just two guys...


----------



## ekim68

Tis the Season and I only had one take on the lead.. 


Old Guys Santa


----------



## RT

Well here's something that will make you lose count , no strings but they are using vocal "chords."


----------



## ekim68

The two lead breaks are with the same guitar with different effects.. Not bad for an Old Guy.. 

Magic Man


----------



## RT

Not the tune expected, and you guys don't seem that old


----------

